# Well known people who died recently



## noirua (14 October 2007)

- Werner Von Trapp has died aged 91.  A member of the family made famous by the legendary Hollywood film "The Sound of Music":  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7043585.stm


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2007)

noi,
It's well known that heaps of Buddhist monks died recently mate  - does that qualify - just a couple of words - what's a couple of words ?


----------



## noirua (15 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> noi,
> It's well known that heaps of Buddhist monks died recently mate  - does that qualify - just a couple of words - what's a couple of words ?




Hi 2020, I do keep up with events in Myanmar and perhaps you could start a thread outlining individual deaths - even though they are not well known. 
The death under interrogation of National League member, Win Shwe, 42, was one of those I read about recently.

China holds the key on what happens in Burmah.


----------



## noirua (9 December 2007)

Ian Douglas Smith (8/4/1919 - 20/11/2007) Prime Minister of Southern Rhodesia 13/4/1964 to 1/6/1979

A long story of prejudice but his forecasts of forthcoming events were proved more accurate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Smith

Rhodesian Roll of Honour:  http://www.mazoe.com/rohchr.html


----------



## noirua (18 February 2008)

James Stephen 'Steve'  Fossett (22/4/1944, born Jackson, Tenessee, - missing 3/9/2007, Nevada Desert, declared legally dead 15/2/2008), American adventurer, aviator and sailor.  Made his fortune in the Financial Services industry:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Fossett


----------



## noirua (9 August 2008)

Jo Elizabeth Stafford (12/11/1917 - 17/7/2008) was an American singer of great ability: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jo_Stafford
Her memorial is at: http://respectance.com/Jo_Stafford/memorial

Some of her songs:
With Ella Fitzgerald in a Medley of Songs in 1961, she was 44:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlLpCmkWACQ&feature=related

Suddenly there's a Valley:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEY5q9x5CGY

With Red Ingle:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_ukeZqJYPY&feature=related

With the Pied Pipers:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENyHaoC53bQ&feature=related


----------



## Julia (10 August 2008)

noirua said:


> James Stephen 'Steve'  Fossett (22/4/1944, born Jackson, Tenessee, - missing 3/9/2007, Nevada Desert, declared legally dead 15/2/2008), American adventurer, aviator and sailor.  Made his fortune in the Financial Services industry:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Fossett




A recent article suggested he is not dead at all.  No wreckage of his aircraft was ever discovered and no body has been found.  He wouldn't have been the first person to stage his own 'death' for reasons known only to himself.


----------



## Whiskers (10 August 2008)

Julia said:


> A recent article suggested he is not dead at all.  No wreckage of his aircraft was ever discovered and no body has been found.  He wouldn't have been the first person to stage his own 'death' for reasons known only to himself.




Yeah, I heard that too... plus the suggestion that he had fallen on hard times financially recently as well.


----------



## noirua (10 August 2008)

Showman, Actor and Comedian Bernie Mac has died aged 50 due to complications from pneumonia ( 5/10/57 - 9/8/2008)
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/obituaries/article4493013.ece
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernie_Mac


----------



## noirua (11 August 2008)

Soul Legend Isaac Lee Hayes Jr passed away on Sunday in Memphis (20/8/1942 - 10/8/2008) he was also a Funk singer, songwriter, musician, record producer, arranger and composer:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki.Isaac_Hayes

"Stormy Monday": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTZ0MejozHY


----------



## noirua (11 August 2008)

noirua said:


> Soul Legend Isaac Lee Hayes Jr passed away on Sunday in Memphis (20/8/1942 - 10/8/2008) he was also a Funk singer, songwriter, musician, record producer, arranger and composer:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaac_Hayes
> 
> "Stormy Monday": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTZ0MejozHY



*link corrected*


----------



## justjohn (11 August 2008)

noirua said:


> Soul Legend Isaac Lee Hayes Jr passed away on Sunday in Memphis (20/8/1942 - 10/8/2008) he was also a Funk singer, songwriter, musician, record producer, arranger and composer:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki.Isaac_Hayes
> 
> "Stormy Monday": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTZ0MejozHY




Also the voice of ''CHEF'' in SOUTH PARK.:southpark


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

Reggae star Alton Ellis, known as "the Godfather of rocksteady", has died at the age of 70.

The Jamaican born singer, achieved fame with a number of hits, including I'm still in Love and I'm Just a Guy.

He was a leading pioneer of more laid-back "rocksteady" sound, which came out of Jamaica in the 1960's.

Ellis was still performing until August this year, when he collapsed after a concert in central London.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alton_Ellis


----------



## Pronto (13 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Jo Elizabeth Stafford (12/11/1917 - 17/7/2008) was an American singer of great ability:
> 
> Jo was one of the relatively fe...icians have to do. Frank Sinatra was another.


----------



## noirua (30 November 2008)

The Danish Architect of the iconic Sydney Opera House, Jorn Utzon, has died at the age of 90, after suffering a heart attack.

Mr Utzon, an award-winning architect, put "Denmark on the world map with his great talent," said Danish Culture Minister Carina Christensen.

Having one a competition in 1957 to design the building, he left the project before it opened in 1973.

Mr Utzon never visited the completed landmark, after disputes about costs.


----------



## noirua (13 December 2008)

US actor Van Johnson, a Hollywood heart-throb of the 1940's  and 1950's, has died of natural causes at the age of 92 in a nursing home in New York State.

Johnson's boy-next-door wholesomeness came over in films such as 30 seconds over Tokyo, A Guy Named Joe and the Caine Mutiny.

His contract to MGM saw him act opposite Esther Williams, June Allyson, Elizabeth Taylor and others.

He also played in the 1954 film of the musical Brigadoon.

At wikipedia:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Johnson


----------



## noirua (18 July 2009)

News anchorman Walter Cronkite has passed away at the age of 92.

A tribute to Uncle Walter: http://www.politicsdaily.com/2009/07/17/a-tribute-to-uncle-walter/

Wikipedia:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Cronkite

YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K8Q3cqGs7I


----------



## noirua (6 February 2010)

Marshal Nirenberg, scientist, was born on April 10, 1927.  He died on January 15, 2010, aged 82.
Socially conscious Nobel prize-winning biochemist whose studies of proteins in the body's cells uncovered the genetic code in DNA.

Francis Gillingham, CBE, was born on March 16, 1916. He died on January 3, 2010, aged 93.
Eminent neurosurgeon who pioneered stereotactic surgery for Parkinson's disease and operated successfully on the Tamil Tiger' chief, S. J. V. Chelvanayakam.

Robert Mosbacher, US Commerce Secretary, 1989-92, was born on March 11, 1927. He died on January 24 2010, aged 82.
Swashbuckling oil baron and chief Republican fundraiser for George Bush Sr, for whom he served as US Commerce Secretary.

Hasib Sabbagh, construction industry entrepreneur, was born in 1920.  He died on January 12, 2010, aged 90.
Christian Palestinian construction mogul and philanthropist who devoted his influence to seeking peace in the Middle East.

Jack Shapiro, founder of the British Tinnitus Association, was born on July 14, 1916.  He died on January 29, 2010, aged 93.
Sufferer from deafness who devoted much of his life to campaigning for the hard of hearing and founded the British Tinnitus Association in the 1970s.


----------



## OK2 (6 February 2010)

noirua said:


> Marshal Nirenberg, scientist, was born on April 10, 1927.  He died on January 15, 2010, aged 82.
> Socially conscious Nobel prize-winning biochemist whose studies of proteins in the body's cells uncovered the genetic code in DNA.
> 
> Francis Gillingham, CBE, was born on March 16, 1916. He died on January 3, 2010, aged 93.
> ...




You must spend a hell of a lot of time reading the obituaries, by any chance is that a hobby?


----------



## nunthewiser (7 February 2010)

Tom Quartermaine ...........38 years old , 6 kids , a respected and well liked young man within the Aboriginal and non Aboriginal community in the midwest.

RIP


----------



## nulla nulla (13 February 2010)

noirua said:


> James Stephen 'Steve'  Fossett (22/4/1944, born Jackson, Tenessee, - missing 3/9/2007, Nevada Desert, declared legally dead 15/2/2008), American adventurer, aviator and sailor.  Made his fortune in the Financial Services industry:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Fossett






Julia said:


> A recent article suggested he is not dead at all.  No wreckage of his aircraft was ever discovered and no body has been found.  He wouldn't have been the first person to stage his own 'death' for reasons known only to himself.






Whiskers said:


> Yeah, I heard that too... plus the suggestion that he had fallen on hard times financially recently as well.




On September 29, 2008, a hiker found Fossett's identification cards in the Sierra Nevada Mountains in California, and the crash site was discovered a few days later. On November 3, 2008, tests conducted on two bones recovered about 750 feet from the site of the crash produced a match to Fossett's DNA.


----------



## noirua (14 February 2010)

The final epitaph of Steve Fossett:  http://speedhunters.com/archive/2009/08/21/random-snap-gt-gt-steve-fossett-s-lsr-car.aspx


----------



## Woodsy58 (19 February 2010)

Ruby Hunter
Singer, songwriter and teacher.
Rest in peace Ruby


----------



## noirua (10 December 2012)

Jenni Rivera Plane Crash: 43-Year-Old Aircraft Had Malfunctioned Once Before
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/09/jenni-rivera-plane-crash_n_2269085.html

Sir Patrick Moore: Astronomer who presented ‘The Sky At Night’ for over half a century - Home News - UK - The Independent
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...at-night-for-over-half-a-century-8397292.html


----------



## MrBurns (17 December 2012)

If you havent seen this you must........Elisabeth Murdoch.

http://www.abc.net.au/iview/#/view/27858


----------



## noirua (22 January 2013)

Michael Winner Dead: Film Director And Critic Dies Aged 77
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...icid=maing-grid7|uk|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=147578


----------



## noirua (27 January 2013)

Cardinal Jozef Glemp Dead: Ex-Polish Church Head Dies At 83
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/24/cardinal-jozef-glemp-dead_n_2543158.html


----------



## noirua (31 January 2013)

Jody Sherman, Ecomom Founder And Longtime Web Entrepreneur, Has Died | TechCrunch
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/28/jody-sherman-ecomom-founder-and-longtime-web-entrepreneur-has-died/

Jody Sherman Tribute - Business Insider
http://www.businessinsider.com/jody-sherman-tribute-2013-1


----------



## noirua (31 January 2013)

Patty Andrews Dead: Last of the Andrews Sisters Dies at 94 - Spinner
http://www.spinner.com/2013/01/30/patty-andrews-dead/


----------



## tech/a (31 January 2013)

*Noirua*

You must have a direct line to the pearly gates!


----------



## Boggo (5 February 2013)

RIP Reg Presley, used to listen to his band "The Troggs" on Radio Caroline many moons ago.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sley-71-dies-cancer-battle.html#axzz2JvdlL5nS


----------



## tech/a (5 February 2013)

Boggo said:


> RIP Reg Presley, used to listen to his band "The Troggs" on* Radio Caroline *many moons ago.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sley-71-dies-cancer-battle.html#axzz2JvdlL5nS




On the boat of the coast of the UK?


----------



## Boggo (5 February 2013)

tech/a said:


> On the boat of the coast of the UK?




Yep, that's the one tech/a, it broadcast illegally for years and kept moving around.
Late at night Kid Jensen used to play some great music, he is still DJ'ing on Radio Luxembourg now I think.

Radio Caroline was created by an Irishman Ronan O'Rahilly and an Aussie Alan Crawford, and the station was named after JFK's daughter Caroline.

The story...
_Young Ronan O'Rahilly trucked off to London to seek his fortune. He settled into Soho and London's club land. Ray Charles was his hero. Soon Ronan was operating his own Rhythm & Blues Club. He bought the Rolling Stones their first set of stage equipment and briefly managed them together with his friend, Georgiou Gomalski, before entrepreneur Andrew Oldham snapped them up. But he still had the blues singer Alexis Korner and northerner Georgie Fame as his protÃ©gÃ©s. He was influential in the early days of Eric Burdon and the Animals even suggesting the name for the band. Live gigs at small venues were a slow way to achieve popularity, but nobody would record his artists. O'Rahilly created his own record label and paid for his own acetates. When presenting these to the BBC he learned that the Corporation only played music by established artists which begged the obvious question 'how to get established.'

At Radio Luxembourg he fared worse, station bosses laughed heartily showing him the programme schedules block booked by the major labels. Independents had no chance of air play at all. The answer? Give up his artists and hope they could be signed by a major label.

'Well,' O'Rahilly told the Luxembourg directors, 'If after managing my own artists I have to create my own record label because nobody will record them and if I then find that no radio station will play their music, it seems that the only thing now is to have my own radio station.' Radio Luxembourg thought this hugely funny and showed him the door.

Soon after, at a party, a girl told Ronan about the station Voice of America which was operating at sea from the official USA vessel the MV Courier. He gleaned information about this operation from the US Embassy and also travelled to visit Jack Kotschack, the owner of the marine station, Radio Nord and the owners of Radio Veronica an efficiently run Dutch offshore radio station. Radio law in the Netherlands was as restrictive as in the UK. In Holland as in Britain the law of the land only extended as far as territorial waters, three miles out from the coast. Beyond that lay international waters where there was no law other than that defined by the flag states of ships. A ship registered to Panama for example, whilst in international waters recognised Panamanian law. If the law of the flag state had no objection to international marine broadcasting then the ship could make broadcasts which were not illegal and could not be stopped. Even Veronica was using precedent created by earlier marine broadcasts made off the Danish and Swedish coasts. The UK however with the young population created by the post war baby boom and with burgeoning youth culture and a new pop industry had untapped potential. This was the breakthrough O'Rahilly needed and he had certain advantages to build from.

He was now mixing in the clubs and coffee bars of Soho and Chelsea with the young sons of very wealthy people. With his upbringing, large sums of money did not faze him. His family wholly owned the Irish port of Greenore, an ideal place to quietly convert a ship into a floating radio station.

He soon became aware that quite separately an Australian businessman Alan Crawford had also identified the potential of marine broadcasting to the UK. Ronan befriended him. Crawford was later to allege that O'Rahilly used his own feasibility studies to further his own plans. Ronan claims that this is absolutely not the case and that the Caroline project was well advanced before he even became aware of Crawford and his parallel business intentions. He also insists Crawford's 'Project Atlanta' ran out of funding and was rescued by his own company. On a fund raising trip to the USA he was captivated by a photograph in Life magazine showing president John F. Kennedy's daughter Caroline playing in the Oval Office of the White House and disrupting the serious business of government. This was exactly the image he wanted for his station. The name had to be Radio Caroline.

With finance in place, the ex ferry Fredericia was purchased and taken to Greenore for conversion. Crawford also accepted the offer to take his virtually complete radio ship Mi Amigo to the same port for final preparation. Whilst ostensibly helping Crawford prepare, Ronan's team took every opportunity to hamper their rivals and inevitably the Fredericia, now renamed MV Caroline sailed first.

Radio studios had been built on the upper decks behind the ships bridge. In the hold were A.C. generators connected to two 10KW medium wave (AM ) broadcast transmitters. The combined power from these was fed to a tall aerial tower near the bow of the ship.

To ensure reasonable co-operation between the two projects it was agreed Radio Caroline was to anchor in the Irish sea, broadcasting to Ireland, Scotland and the North of England. Radio Atlanta from the MV Mi Amigo was to head for the British coast off Essex, from where it would cover London and the South East. In a move that Crawford described as 'the ultimate treachery', Ronan sent his own ship south.

On Easter Sunday 1964, with their words having been pre-recorded since they were too nervous to broadcast live, Chris Moore and the then unknown actor Simon Dee announced 'This is Radio Caroline on 199, your all day music station.'

Then a Rolling Stones record ('Not Fade Away') was played and dedicated to Ronan O'Rahilly. Caroline was on the air! The monopolies of the BBC and Luxembourg were shattered and UK radio was changed forever. _


----------



## noirua (19 February 2013)

Mindy McCready Dead: Singer Dies From Apparent Suicide - The Boot
http://www.theboot.com/2013/02/17/mindy-mccready-dead-dies

I'm Still Here By Mindy McCready (Now Available on I-Tunes) - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uBL13e1hqs


----------



## bellenuit (19 February 2013)

*British actor Richard Briers, star of The Good Life, dies at 79*

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...79/story-e6frfmyi-1226580718537#ixzz2LGVRfXpz


----------



## prawn_86 (1 March 2013)

Probably not well known here but DJ Ajax died last night after being hit by a truck. He was one of the best DJ's around and also founded a record label and helped bring about the rise of dance music in Aus over the last 15yrs


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2013)

Lets keep this up to date - 

Peter Harvey.......

and James Strong, I didnt even know he was ill, only 68 same as Peter Harvey

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...rns-james-strong/story-e6frg8zx-1226589538621


----------



## Julia (4 March 2013)

MrBurns said:


> and James Strong, I didnt even know he was ill, only 68 same as Peter Harvey



I'm quite shocked about James Strong.  It seems only a few weeks ago I saw his photo in some paper looking very healthy with his trademark bow tie.


----------



## sptrawler (4 March 2013)

Julia said:


> I'm quite shocked about James Strong.  It seems only a few weeks ago I saw his photo in some paper looking very healthy with his trademark bow tie.




This supports the theory, we are here for a good time, not necessarily a long time.lol

Most baby boomers I know are scared they are are going to live forever and their money will run out.
Most generation Y are worried the baby boomers will spend their inheritance and they will have to support them.
Most musicians, wish they could trade places with Peter Garret.
Peter Garret is probably wishing for a third term.

Sometimes you just have to be gratefull for your health, family and friends, also living in a fantastic country.
What greater enjoyment than standing in the backyard with a stubby and the bbq going, with the kids and grandkids running around laughing. Priceless.
We are a long time dead.


----------



## Calliope (19 March 2013)

Captain Peacock has died aged 92.

[video]http://video.theaustralian.com.au/2349646929/Are-You-Being-Served-actor-dies[/video]


----------



## noirua (24 March 2013)

Boris Berezovsky (businessman) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Berezovsky_(businessman)


----------



## noirua (9 April 2013)

Annette Funicello Dead -- Mouseketeer Dies at 70 | TMZ.com
http://www.tmz.com/2013/04/08/annette-funicello-dead-dies-mouseketeer-dead-at-70/


----------



## MrBurns (9 April 2013)

noirua said:


> Annette Funicello Dead -- Mouseketeer Dies at 70 | TMZ.com
> http://www.tmz.com/2013/04/08/annette-funicello-dead-dies-mouseketeer-dead-at-70/




I had a crush on her back in the days of the Mickey Mouse Club...


----------



## noirua (27 April 2013)

George Jones Dies : People.com
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20694830,00.html

George Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Jones

George Jones & Tammy Wynette ' Duets Medley 1 - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-joEdeHqnM


----------



## noirua (2 May 2013)

Janos Starker Dead: Grammy-Winning Cellist Dies At Age 88
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/30/janos-starker-dead_n_3187497.html

Janos Starker - KodÃ¡ly Cello Solo Sonata II. Mvt - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qm7_cI2b30&list=PL52BA602317D22E04

JÃ¡nos Starker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/János_Starker


----------



## noirua (3 May 2013)

Chris Kelly Dead: Kris Kross Rapper Dies At 34 (VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/01/chris-kelly-dead_n_3197360.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

Kris Kross - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kris_Kross

Kris Kross - Jump - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=010KyIQjkTk&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DL7kJppa50aC5Y0SuncAtQ


----------



## Ves (3 May 2013)

Jeff Hanneman - founding guitarist of Slayer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yew9L0Xjm_g

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...eman-dies-age-49/story-e6frfn09-1226634573349

One of the most influential and revolutionary bands in the last 30 years, paving the way for countless other Metal artists to return to the classical origins of Western music (albeit with a morbid and chaotic theme) and an inspiration to many along the way.   I listen to Slayer almost weekly, and has been my touching stone in life for a decade now.   Discovered in my foundational years as a young adult -  I will certainly be playing Reign in Blood and Hell Awaits a lot over the weekend.   \M/


----------



## prawn_86 (3 May 2013)

Not well known in the sense of this thread, but at 101 I think my Great Grandmother deserves a mention, she saw a hell of a lot of changes in her time.  RIP


----------



## CanOz (3 May 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Not well known in the sense of this thread, but at 101 I think my Great Grandmother deserves a mention, she saw a hell of a lot of changes in her time.  RIP




Sorry to here that mate, she really gave it a go...


----------



## noirua (4 May 2013)

Chrissy Amphlett - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrissy_Amphlett

Chrissie Amphlett - Singing from a Corona manual - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJI1hu061Ag

Cousin of Chrissie: Little Pattie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Pattie
♫ Little Pattie ★ Sunshine, Lollipops & Rainbows ♫ - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYq8Erjieug


----------



## burglar (4 May 2013)

noirua said:


> ... Chrissie Amphlett - Singing from a Corona manual - YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJI1hu061Ag ...



Hi noirua,

Her best work!!

I thought they were sisters.
Shows what thought did!


----------



## noirua (20 May 2013)

Alan O'Day Dead: 'Undercover Angel' Singer Dies At 72
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/19/alan-oday-dead-at-72_n_3303404.html

Alan O'Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_O'Day


Alan O'Day - Undercover Angel - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01PSf4Bokic

Alan O'Day - Soldier Of Fortune - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN6XoqabRzc&list=PLFYZI4I7ConJ2WkHYd44_4tGvzDxny-oU&index=1


----------



## Ves (22 May 2013)

Ray Manzarek, keyboardist for the Doors

www.theage.com.au/entertainment/music/doors-keyboardist-ray-manzarek-dies-20130521-2jxie.html

It is sad to see so many trail-blazers that broke new ground die this year.


----------



## sptrawler (24 May 2013)

Hazel Hawke, what can you say?
An elegant and honorable first Lady, everyone saw her as a mother figure, loved by all, never spoke badly of anyone.
IMO I find it justice how she will, in a lot of peoples memories, be remembered more fondly than Bob.

R.I.P to a lovely Lady.


----------



## Calliope (24 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Hazel Hawke, what can you say?
> An elegant and honorable first Lady, everyone saw her as a mother figure, loved by all, never spoke badly of anyone.
> IMO I find it justice how she will, in a lot of peoples memories, be remembered more fondly than Bob.
> 
> R.I.P to a lovely Lady.




+i.  You will probably see a lot of Bob Hawke crocodile tears at her funeral.


----------



## pixel (24 May 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Hazel Hawke, what can you say?
> An elegant and honorable first Lady, everyone saw her as a mother figure, loved by all, never spoke badly of anyone.
> IMO I find it justice how she will, in a lot of peoples memories, be remembered more fondly than Bob.
> 
> R.I.P to a lovely Lady.




+100% yes to the above
Nothing more to add.


----------



## pixel (24 May 2013)

*Obituary for the late Mr. Common Sense *

Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, Common Sense, who has been with us for many years.  No one knows for sure how old he was, since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape.  He will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as: knowing when to come in out of the rain; why the early bird gets the worm; life isn’t always fair; and maybe it was my fault. 

Common Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don’t spend more than you can earn) and reliable strategies (adults, not children, are in charge). 

His health began to deteriorate rapidly when well-intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place.  Reports of a 6 year old boy charged with sexual harassment for kissing a classmate; teens suspended from school for using mouthwash after lunch; and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student, only worsened his condition. 

Common Sense lost ground when parents attacked teachers for doing the job that they themselves had failed to do in disciplining their unruly children. 

It declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer sun lotion or an aspirin to a student; but could not inform parents when a student became pregnant.

Common Sense lost the will to live as the churches became businesses; and when you couldn’t defend yourself from a burglar in your own home and the burglar could sue you for assault. 

Common Sense finally gave up the will to live, after a woman failed to realise that a steaming cup of coffee was hot.  She spilled a little in her lap, scalding herself, and was promptly awarded a huge settlement. 

Common Sense was preceded in death by his parents, Truth and Trust; his wife, Discretion; his daughter, Responsibility; and his son, Reason.  He is survived by his 4 stepbrothers; I Know My Rights, I Want IT Now, Someone Else Is To Blame, and I’m A Victim.

Not many attended his funeral because so few realised he was gone.  If you still remember him, pass this on.  If not, join the majority and do nothing.


----------



## Julia (24 May 2013)

+10.
And somewhere in there we could register shame at the sense of entitlement which pervades our current society.  It seems that the notion of individual responsibility for one's own outcomes has been replaced by a conviction that one is owed a living by fellow taxpayers, neatly organised and facilitated by governments.


----------



## MrBurns (24 May 2013)

Calliope said:


> +i.  You will probably see a lot of Bob Hawke crocodile tears at her funeral.




That's his specialty, I think now he may now regret , perhaps not..........


----------



## Ves (24 May 2013)

Calliope said:


> +i.  You will probably see a lot of Bob Hawke crocodile tears at her funeral.



Such an inconsiderate thing to say about a man who has just lost a loved one.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

Ves said:


> Such an inconsiderate thing to say about a man who has just lost a loved one.




Wake up to yourself, Hawke dropped her for a younger woman, he is a pig of a man by any standards as Australian children still in poverty can attest to.
A lot like Gillard in fact except she also uses the disabled to shed false tears over to gain popularity.


----------



## Julia (25 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Wake up to yourself, Hawke dropped her for a younger woman,



Yes, after years of womanising he finally settled on just one of them.
Hazel was a great example of cheerful stoicism and courage.


----------



## Ves (25 May 2013)

I'm happy for you guys to live with double standards in life.  But why push them on other people?  You come in here, a thread about paying respects to people who have died, and turn it into another political point winning exercise.

I think it's unncessary and pretty offensive to try to score moral points over people who have just lost a loved one.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

Ves said:


> I'm happy for you guys to live with double standards in life.  But why push them on other people?  You come in here, a thread about paying respects to people who have died, and turn it into another political point winning exercise.
> 
> I think it's unncessary and pretty offensive to try to score moral points over people who have just lost a loved one.




Get off your high horse, Hawke loves no one but himself.


----------



## Ves (25 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Get off your high horse, Hawke loves no one but himself.



Again.  Wrong thread for it.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2013)

Ves said:


> Again.  Wrong thread for it.




Correct............lets let it go, I always liked Hazel, she seemed too good for Bob, but I was surprised when I found out she had an abortion so that Bob could finish his Rhodes Scholarship...........she said she didn't regret it.
I find that a bit cold.....maybe there was more to her than the image of the motherly type.


----------



## dutchie (25 May 2013)

Zanetti gets it right


----------



## Julia (25 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I was surprised when I found out she had an abortion so that Bob could finish his Rhodes Scholarship...........she said she didn't regret it.
> I find that a bit cold.....maybe there was more to her than the image of the motherly type.



Or maybe yet another example of a sacrifice she made for him.


----------



## burglar (25 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Correct............lets let it go, I always liked Hazel, she seemed too good for Bob, but I was surprised when I found out she had an abortion so that Bob could finish his Rhodes Scholarship...........she said she didn't regret it.
> I find that a bit cold.....maybe there was more to her than the image of the motherly type.




Your apology is worse than your original offence! *moral indignation*


----------



## pixel (3 June 2013)

Yothu Yindi lead singer passed away today.

Out of respect for his cultural background, let's not report his name. Those who care will know. Those who don't will have no need.

He was a great influential leader and educator, whose legacy will live on.


----------



## Miss Hale (3 June 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Correct............lets let it go, I always liked Hazel, she seemed too good for Bob, but I was surprised when I found out she had an abortion so that Bob could finish his Rhodes Scholarship...........she said she didn't regret it.
> I find that a bit cold.....maybe there was more to her than the image of the motherly type.




I also liked Hazel Hawke and even back when Bob was PM, always felt she was too good for him somehow.  I was also bit disturbed when I heard she had had an abortion and was subsequently a campaigner for abortion.  Since I am anti-abortion that is one thing I don't agree with her on.   Nevertheless I liked her a lot.  RIP Hazel. 

RIP the lead singer of Yothu Yindi too, he had health problems for some time I think.


----------



## MrBurns (3 June 2013)

pixel said:


> Yothu Yindi lead singer passed away today.
> 
> Out of respect for his cultural background, let's not report his name. Those who care will know. Those who don't will have no need.
> 
> He was a great influential leader and educator, whose legacy will live on.





ABC web site, the bastion of political correctness, published his name...

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-03/former-yothu-yindi-frontman-m-yunupingu-dies/4728518


----------



## Knobby22 (3 June 2013)

I thought it was image not name.


----------



## galumay (3 June 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> I thought it was image not name.




Definitely name with Yolngu, ok to use his surname but not his given name. For the same reason the Yolngu word for octopus will be changed because that was his given name and therefore no one can say it now.

Mr Yunupingu was a long time friend of mine and an amazing and inspirational musician, teacher and leader. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Knobby22 (3 June 2013)

Thanks galumay.
It must have been an honour to know him.
The respect that he and his family has engendered is astounding. 

I loved Treaty and their version of ACDC's jailbreak - quite chilling.


----------



## pixel (3 June 2013)

galumay said:


> Definitely name with Yolngu, ok to use his surname but not his given name. For the same reason the Yolngu word for octopus will be changed because that was his given name and therefore no one can say it now.
> 
> Mr Yunupingu was a long time friend of mine and an amazing and inspirational musician, teacher and leader. He will be sadly missed.




Thank you for clarifying that. I hadn't been aware of that distinction, and been wondering why the news article I'd read kept referring to "Mr Y". 
Since you made the point about Yolngu, does it differ between cultural groups/ nations? I've always been under the impression, with our local Noongar people it's the full name.


----------



## Miss Hale (3 June 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> Thanks galumay.
> It must have been an honour to know him.
> The respect that he and his family has engendered is astounding.
> 
> I loved Treaty and their version of ACDC's jailbreak - quite chilling.




My favourite by a mile is Djapana (Sunset Dreaming), great song


----------



## qldfrog (3 June 2013)

definitively very moving, a part of Australia is gone with him.


----------



## galumay (3 June 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> My favourite by a mile is Djapana (Sunset Dreaming), great song




A lovely song Miss Hale, one of my favourites too, I have sat on the beach at Bawaka which is the place the song describes, listening to Mr Yunupingu sing Djapana, there are two beaches either side (east & west) of a narrow peninsula and a Yolngu community on each, one is the 'sunrise' side and one the 'sunset' - for obvious reasons!

He showed the way for many Yolngu youth, taking Yothu Yindi to a massive international act - at their height they played in fromt of 500,000 in Germany. Its amazing to see the cultural wealth that comes out of this small pocket of Australia, some of the worlds best known musicians and artists, yet basically unknown to 95% of Australians!


----------



## Country Lad (3 June 2013)

It could be that his last performance was Bayini with Delta Goodrem on the Voice.  The clip below is from the Voice and shows Mr Yunupingu with Delta. 


http://www.thevoice.com.au/video.html#/videos/Week_8/TheVoice_AU_s02_Ep21_clip1720_2376

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel (3 June 2013)

Country Lad said:


> It could be that his last performance was Bayini with Delta Goodrem on the Voice.  The clip below is from the Voice and shows Mr Yunupingu with Delta.
> 
> 
> http://www.thevoice.com.au/video.html#/videos/Week_8/TheVoice_AU_s02_Ep21_clip1720_2376
> ...




That's the late Mr Yunupingu's nephew, Geoffrey.
Proof that great musical talent runs in the family


----------



## DB008 (21 June 2013)

Sopranos star James Gandolfini dead

http://www.theage.com.au/entertainment/tv-and-radio/sopranos-star-james-gandolfini-dead-20130620-2ok4c.html


----------



## captain black (25 June 2013)

Time Team's Professor Mick Aston passed away last night 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23041568

I feel the need to grab my trowel and spend the day scratching around in some dirt in memory of Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (25 June 2013)

captain black said:


> Time Team's Professor Mick Aston passed away last night
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23041568
> 
> I feel the need to grab my trowel and spend the day scratching around in some dirt in memory of Mick




Gee that makes me sad, I remember him getting all excited about an iron age site. Such a nice guy.
I wonder if he will put his bones somewhere within a 21st century context in the hope he might be dug up in 1000 years.


----------



## captain black (25 June 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> Gee that makes me sad, I remember him getting all excited about an iron age site. Such a nice guy.
> I wonder if he will put his bones somewhere within a 21st century context in the hope he might be dug up in 1000 years.




Yeh, he always reminded me of some of the eccentric old hippies that come down from Adelaide on the weekends to go out canoeing and bushwalking. There's so much crap on TV nowdays it was great to watch a show with genuine people like Mick Aston and Phil Harding. I've got some old episodes on my media player; having a Time Team marathon today (in between going out in the backyard and scratching around with the trowel  )


----------



## captain black (26 June 2013)

A tribute page for Mick:

https://www.facebook.com/RipMickAston


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 June 2013)

Jeffery Smart.  I really liked this guy's work.

Some examples here:  https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...jsiAfO2IGwCg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=634


----------



## burglar (26 June 2013)

captain black said:


> A tribute page for Mick:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RipMickAston




Thank you captain!
I am a Time Team fan.


----------



## noirua (15 July 2013)

'Glee' Star Cory Monteith Found Dead At 31 In Vancouver Hotel Room Months After Leaving Rehab
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...icid=maing-grid7|uk|dl4|sec1_lnk3&pLid=194196


----------



## noirua (29 July 2013)

JJ Cale Dead: Grammy Award-Winning Musician Dies At 74
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/27/jj-cale-dead-dies_n_3664256.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

JJ Cale - After Midnight - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGtUNelJf94

JJ Cale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JJ_Cale


----------



## nulla nulla (30 July 2013)

Maent to post this yesterday when I heard the news. Vale JJ Cale.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E40IFKrzDIg


----------



## noirua (27 August 2013)

Muriel Siebert | 
http://www.makers.com/muriel-siebert

Muriel Siebert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muriel_Siebert


----------



## MrBurns (27 August 2013)

> Former This Day Tonight presenter Bill Peach dies




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-08-27/former-this-day-tonight-presenter-bill-peach-dies/4915174


----------



## Boggo (1 September 2013)

Vale Sir David Frost.

They don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## Julia (1 September 2013)

Thanks for letting us know, Boggo.  I'm so sorry to hear that.  I can still hear his distinctive voice.
Commentators and interviewers these days could learn a lot from him.


----------



## MrBurns (1 September 2013)

Boggo said:


> Vale Sir David Frost.
> 
> They don't make them like that anymore.




He and Parkinson were the greatest.


----------



## noirua (2 September 2013)

David Frost Dies At 74, David Cameron Leads Tributes To One Of The Greatest Broadcasters
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...icid=maing-grid7|uk|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=205594

David Frost - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Frost

David Frost and Gough Whitlam: David Frost, veteran British interviewer, dies at 74
http://www.theage.com.au/world/davi...sh-interviewer-dies-at-74-20130901-2sz11.html


----------



## Purple XS2 (2 September 2013)

A Frost interview which I more-or-less recall was a double with then P.M. Whitlam, and (unless I've got it wrong - possibly Snedden?) opposition leader Fraser.

His leading question to each, in turn "What characteristics about your counterpart do you admire most?"

Frost had something of the real person in his television persona.

And as for his exit from this world, on the job, on a cruise ship somewhere out on the ocean...

... sounds pretty reasonable. (2nd best to Snedden perhaps... : )


----------



## Boggo (2 September 2013)

This is probably one of the most notable interviews, Nixon was an easy target in comparison.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKPze0dRgW8


----------



## Bushman (4 September 2013)

Seamus Heaney, Irish poet. His last words ironically texted to his wife were 'noli timere', Latin for 'do not be afraid'.


"It is always better 

to avenge dear ones than to indulge in mourning. 

For every one of us, living in this world 

means waiting for our end. Let whoever can 

win glory before death. When a warrior is gone, 

that will be his best and only bulwark."


----------



## MrBurns (4 September 2013)

Clive James hasn't got long.

Excellent interview with O'Brien

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-09-03/clive-james-reflects-on-confronting-his-mortality/4929264


----------



## noirua (7 September 2013)

BBC News - Last Hitler bodyguard Rochus Misch dies
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23989454

Rochus Misch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rochus_Misch

Controversial this one but history deserves a posting on it.


----------



## noirua (20 September 2013)

Hiroshi Yamauchi Dead: Nintendo's Visionary President Dies Aged 85
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...intendo_n_3952612.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

Hiroshi Yamauchi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiroshi_Yamauchi

http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/69934000/jpg/_69934695_gates2.jpg


----------



## noirua (5 October 2013)

Vo Nguyen Giap - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vo_Nguyen_Giap

Military leader Vo Nguyen Giap defeated French, U.S. forces in Vietnam conflicts - The Washington Post
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...7ffff2-c5da-11df-94e1-c5afa35a9e59_story.html

General Giap - AOL Image Search Results
http://search.aol.co.uk/aol/image?q=General+Giap&s_chn=hp_t3&v_t=aoluk-homePage53


----------



## MrBurns (9 October 2013)

> Mark 'Chopper' Read dies in hospital
> 
> One of Australia's most notorious standover men and self-confessed hit-man Mark 'Chopper' Read has died.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-09/chopper-read-dies/5012244


----------



## noirua (9 October 2013)

Tibetan Buddhist teacher ChÃ¶je Akong Rinpoche reportedly assassinated in China
http://www.patheos.com/blogs/americ...inpoche-reportedly-assassinated-in-china.html

Akong Rinpoche - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akong_Rinpoche

AKONG A Remarkable Life | Indiegogo
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/akong-a-remarkable-life

Akong Rinpoche - AOL Image Search Results
http://search.aol.co.uk/aol/image?q=Akong+Rinpoche&s_chn=hp_t1&v_t=aoluk-homePage51


----------



## noirua (24 December 2013)

Mikhail Kalashnikov Dead: Inventor Of Famous Rifle Dies At 94
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/23/mikhail-kalashnikov-dead_n_4493442.html?ref=topbar

Mikhail Kalashnikov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Kalashnikov
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...l_Kalashikov.jpg/200px-Michael_Kalashikov.jpg


----------



## noirua (5 January 2014)

Football loses a legend: Portugal hero Eusebio - one of the true greats of the game - dies at the age of 71

Portuguese footballing legend Eusebio dies at age 71 following cardio-pulmonary arrest | Perth Now
http://www.perthnow.com.au/sport/fo...pulmonary-arrest/story-fnhq5z8s-1226795368458

EusÃ©bio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eusébio

Eusebio dead at 71 | Mail Online
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2534038/Eusebio-dead-71.html


----------



## bellenuit (29 January 2014)

*Pete Seeger, Songwriter and Champion of Folk Music, Dies at 94*

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/29/a...folk-music-dies-at-94.html?hpw&rref=arts&_r=0


----------



## DB008 (3 February 2014)

Actor Philip Seymour Hoffman passed away. Drug overdose.


----------



## piggybank (8 February 2014)

Louise Brough obituary - One of the great US postwar tennis stars with 35 Grand Slam titles to her name.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/feb/05/louise-brough


----------



## Tink (12 February 2014)

Shirley Temple dead at 85

The dimpled, curly-haired child star who sang, danced, sobbed and grinned her way into the hearts of Depression-era moviegoers, has died in her California home.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...-dead-at-85-20140211-32gaz.html#ixzz2t2hQfD6b


----------



## sptrawler (8 March 2014)

Australian actress Wendy Hughes, passed away from cancer age 61.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wendy_Hughes

Very sad


----------



## sptrawler (9 March 2014)

Roy Higgins, legendary Australian jockey, died after short illness age 75.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Higgins


----------



## trainspotter (11 March 2014)

Len Buckeridge dead at 77 http://www.news.com.au/national/wes...ckeridge-77-dead/story-fnii5thn-1226851594038


----------



## Calliope (12 May 2014)

Immortal lost with rugby league great Reg Gasnier’s passing.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...gasniers-passing/story-fnca0von-1226913892860


----------



## Tink (4 June 2014)

Bernard 'Doc' Neeson, singer-songwriter for veteran Australian rock band The Angels, has died aged 67.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-04/doc-neeson-dead/5499582


----------



## trainspotter (4 June 2014)

Tink said:


> Bernard 'Doc' Neeson, singer-songwriter for veteran Australian rock band The Angels, has died aged 67.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-04/doc-neeson-dead/5499582




I am guessing we are not going to see his face again. Sales of the "original" lineup will spike


----------



## trainspotter (10 June 2014)

Rik Mayall - unknown cause of death - aged 56 - one of the best comedians of our generation. RIP Young One


----------



## Knobby22 (10 June 2014)

I loved Rik, not just for the Young ones, but for his appearances on Black Adder and for the movie Drop Dead Fred.
Truly one of the best ever comedians.


----------



## bellenuit (25 June 2014)

*Magnificent Seven star Eli Wallach dies at 98*

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-28012230


----------



## bellenuit (7 July 2014)

*Georgian ex-President Eduard Shevardnadze dies at 86*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-28190328


----------



## piggybank (8 July 2014)

*Alfredo Di StÃ©fano - Footballer (One Of The All Time Greats)*

Alfredo Di StÃ©fano, who has died aged 88, was the inspirational leader of the Real Madrid team of the 1950s, one of the best, and certainly one of the most successful, club sides of all time. It won five European Cups in a row, starting with the inaugural tournament in 1956. 

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jul/07/alfredo-di-stefano


----------



## bellenuit (20 July 2014)

*James Garner, Rockford Files star, dies aged 86*

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-28390309#TWEET1188580


----------



## dutchie (12 August 2014)

Actor/comedian *Robin Williams*.

Apparent suicide.

My favourite actor.

R.I.P.


----------



## barney (12 August 2014)

dutchie said:


> Actor/comedian *Robin Williams*.
> 
> Apparent suicide.
> 
> ...




Apparently had been suffering severe depression of late (again) ..... Sad day for film world, the comedy world, and the world in general.


----------



## burglar (12 August 2014)

Billy Connelly said Robin Williams is the world's best comedian.

Was he the best actor in 'Good Will Hunting'?


----------



## Duckman#72 (12 August 2014)

burglar said:


> Billy Connelly said Robin Williams is the world's best comedian.
> 
> Was he the best actor in 'Good Will Hunting'?




Yes - a sad day.

While I was never a huge fan of his "manic comedic style", he was a huge part of Hollywood over the past 30 years, playing some iconic roles.

I went to a funeral last week of a fellow in our organisation that committed suicide, (he left behind a wife and young kids) and it is such a fine line between honouring and celebrating their life and wanting to scream out ...."HE MADE A HUGE MISTAKE - THIS IS NOT THE ANSWER!!!!!!" 

Duckman


----------



## craft (12 August 2014)

dutchie said:


> Actor/comedian *Robin Williams*.
> 
> Apparent suicide.
> 
> ...




Good will Hunting, Patch Adams, Dead Poets Society, Awakenings.......

For a comedian he sure played some insightful roles. 

Thank you Robin Williams. You made me laugh you made me think and you made me feel.


----------



## dutchie (12 August 2014)

craft said:


> Good will Hunting, Patch Adams, Dead Poets Society, Awakenings.......
> 
> For a comedian he sure played some insightful roles.
> 
> Thank you Robin Williams. You made me laugh you made me think and you made me feel.





My favourite was his role as Mrs Doubtfire. Classic!


----------



## McLovin (12 August 2014)

It's so sad that Robin Williams is no longer with us. A true genius. Wonderfully funny but also with the depth to be able to play complex characters. My thoughts are with his family, who have lost a husband, father, brother and son. Another larger than life star has been overcome by his inner demons, tragically. But I'll remember him for making me laugh in Mrs Doubtfire and Good Morning Vietnam and for his performance as Sean Maguire in Good Will Hunting. The world is a little less than what it was yesterday.

RIP.


----------



## Julia (12 August 2014)

It's not my intention to detract from any of the sentiments posted above, but every time there's an outpouring of public grief about a celebrity committing suicide, I can't help but think of the hundreds who will have died similarly at their own hand in complete anonymity and desperation,  and without anyone to whom they could reach out.


----------



## CanOz (12 August 2014)

I see your point Julia...

The death of Robin Williams was a real shock to me...I was too busy today to even think much of it, but everyone thats posted is echoing my thoughts...what a wonderful actor, seemingly a wonderful human being, its a sad day to lose someone that we've all known on screen for so long. I will miss your work Robin...

Its always sad to lose anyone to depression or suicide. Its sad that somehow they could not reach out, for whatever reason. Its a life cut short and that saddens me.

CanOz


----------



## craft (12 August 2014)

Julia said:


> It's not my intention to detract from any of the sentiments posted above



But you have

How he died is irrelevant – I’m just sad that he’s gone. Maybe it was something to do with growing up with Mork & Mindy but he touched my life and it may be the first time I have ever felt a sense of loss about somebody I don’t personally know. 



Julia said:


> I can't help but think of the hundreds who will have died similarly at their own hand in complete anonymity and desperation,  and without anyone to whom they could reach out.




Maybe a different thread would be appropriate if you are serious about discussing depression.

Nanu Nanu


----------



## Tink (13 August 2014)

I agree with all the posts above, very sad to hear.

Thanks for filling our lives with all the entertainment, for the adults and the children.

RIP


----------



## SirRumpole (13 August 2014)

It's also sad to note that a number of comedians seem to suffer from depression. As well as Robyn Williams, Billy Connolly and John Cleese to name a couple.

Maybe it's the pressure they feel to always have to make people laugh, rather than being able to be themselves.

We the audience should realise that comedians have split lives, and they need the space to separate those lives.


----------



## Julia (13 August 2014)

craft said:


> But you have
> 
> How he died is irrelevant – I’m just sad that he’s gone. Maybe it was something to do with growing up with Mork & Mindy but he touched my life and it may be the first time I have ever felt a sense of loss about somebody I don’t personally know.



That's your view.  Mine is different.  It's a forum.  I have the right to reflect on a comparison of the public display of sadness because someone is well known as so different from someone who probably fought just as many battles, finally succumbing, but with much less access to support along the way.

You don't have to agree with me, and I am, of course, unsurprised that you do not.


----------



## bellenuit (13 August 2014)

I'm overseas with a slow link so I can't provide details other than CNN are reporting the death of Lauren Bacall.


----------



## pixel (13 August 2014)

bellenuit said:


> I'm overseas with a slow link so I can't provide details other than CNN are reporting the death of Lauren Bacall.




It's been confirmed on Australian channels too.
Even though she lived a full life for 89 years, we'll still miss her. She was a great Ladi.

RIP, Lauren.


----------



## dutchie (13 August 2014)

“Ah, yes, divorce … from the Latin word meaning to rip out a man’s genitals through his wallet.”

Robin Williams


----------



## awg (13 August 2014)

Suicide is the highest cause of death, except in the elderly or very young.

It is widely regarded that a high percentage of single vehicle fatalities are also suicide, but they dont count them.

Robin Williams had bipolar disorder, which greatly increases chance of suicide


----------



## burglar (16 August 2014)

"Life's about film stars and less about mothers", Lily Allen


----------



## bellenuit (5 September 2014)

*10 of Joan Rivers’ greatest celebrity zingers*

COMEDIAN AND TELEVISION host Joan Rivers has died at the age of 81.

_The host of the Fashion Police is known for her no-holds-barred approach to the world of showbiz and celebrity, not excluding herself and her much publicised surgeries.

Here are some of the most devastating, about herself and others.
_
read on......

http://thedailyedge.thejournal.ie/joan-rivers-funniest-quotes-1655163-Sep2014/


----------



## SirRumpole (21 October 2014)

Edward Gough Whitlam

Australian PM 1972-1975

Age 98

RIP


----------



## chiff (21 October 2014)

Vale Gough RIP


----------



## Knobby22 (14 November 2014)

Rick Piltz
Whistleblower who exposed climate manipulation.

http://www.theage.com.au/comment/ob...osed-climate-manipulation-20141113-3kahd.html


----------



## chiff (14 November 2014)

Warren Clarke English actor ...67 years....Dalziel from Dalziel and Pascoe.Dim from Clockwork Orange etc etc.


----------



## Ijustnewit (8 December 2014)

Stella Young 
ABC employee , Writer , Comedian , Disability Activist , Q & A Regular. Aged 32.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-...iter-comedian-and-disability-activist/5950640


----------



## Calliope (20 December 2014)

MANDY Rice-Davies - one of the women at the centre of the Profumo affair which rocked Harold Macmillan's Tory government in the 1960s - has died aged 70.

A SPOKESMAN for the family said Marilyn Foreman, also known as Mandy Rice-Davies, had died on Thursday evening after a short battle with cancer.

"They have asked for their privacy to be respected and no further comment will be made," he said.
The lurid disclosures of high-society sex parties and claims that the Secretary of State for War John Profumo had shared a mistress with a Russian defence attache enthralled and scandalised early 1960s Britain.
*Rice-Davies, a nightclub dancer, gained notoriety when in the witness box of the Old Bailey she dismissed a denial by Lord Astor that he had slept with her, saying: "Well, he would, wouldn't he?"*


----------



## Joe Blow (23 December 2014)

Joe Cocker, legendary English singer known for his gritty voice, dies at 70 after battling lung cancer. RIP Joe.

Here's Joe live at Woodstock.


----------



## pixel (23 December 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> Joe Cocker, legendary English singer known for his gritty voice, dies at 70 after battling lung cancer. RIP Joe.




Makes me feel quite nostalgic. ...... and old 

RIP Joe

There is an anthology of all-time great gems of his on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlDmslyGmGI&list=RDHCUCWaHLMd7qg

You Are So Beautiful
Up Where We Belong
You Can Leave Your Hat On
With a Little Help From My Friends
Unchain My Heart
My Father's Son
N'oubliez Jamais
Feelin' Alright
The Letter
Summer In The City


----------



## sptrawler (23 December 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> Joe Cocker, legendary English singer known for his gritty voice, dies at 70 after battling lung cancer. RIP Joe.
> ]




We went to all his concerts in Perth, absolutely brilliant performer. 
His last appearance here, he really struggled, now I know why.
Very sad, another great performer gone.


----------



## Tink (23 December 2014)

He had some memorable songs, thanks for the music.

RIP


----------



## Tisme (24 December 2014)

I was listening to him talking about his ten year cycle and how @ 30 his friends (and he) expected him to be dead from drugs, dead @ 40 for whatever, until he realised maybe he was in for the long haul and should embrace the situation. 

I loved "Cry Me River" when it came out and one of my favourite album for years was  "With A Little Help From My Friends"

Didn't women look much more attractive than back then. Leon Russell got hall of famed, but I don't think Joe did?




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKNJj6MsGfI


----------



## piggybank (24 December 2014)

Jeremy Lloyd Dies Aged 84. The writer, who was once married to Joanna Lumley, was awarded an OBE for services to comedy in 2012. 

He is best remembered for co-creating with his fellow comedy writer David Croft the television shows Are You Being Served? and ’Allo ’Allo. Both were innuendo-laden, populated with pantomime grotesques and were accused by sniffier critics of being sexist, racist, misogynist and homophobic.

The rest of the obituary can be read via the link below. 

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2014/dec/23/jeremy-lloyd


----------



## Tink (29 January 2015)

Colleen McCullough: Internationally acclaimed Australian author dies aged 77

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-29/australian-author-colleen-mccullough-dies/6055952


----------



## SirRumpole (20 March 2015)

Malcolm Fraser

RIP


----------



## Tisme (20 March 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Malcolm Fraser
> 
> RIP




Yes and while the rest of them give him credit for being a leader, Tony can't help but put in an implied snipe about Labor. The praise he gives Malcolm is strange because the Liberal party today compared to the Menzies/Fraser Liberal party is what Bizarro is to Superman = every thin recognisable commonalty and enough for Malcolm to resign his membership.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 March 2015)

I gave my first vote to Fraser. He still lost the election.


----------



## burglar (20 March 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Malcolm Fraser
> 
> RIP




I was sad for a moment!


----------



## sptrawler (23 March 2015)

Lee Kuan Yew, died age 91.

Bet there will be a massive funeral in Singapore. 
He certainly did a massive job of transforming a tiny Asian island, into a World financial hub.


----------



## Tisme (23 March 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Lee Kuan Yew, died age 91.
> 
> Bet there will be a massive funeral in Singapore.
> He certainly did a massive job of transforming a tiny Asian island, into a World financial hub.




Much from the inflated dollars we spend at the bowsers?


----------



## Knobby22 (23 March 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Lee Kuan Yew, died age 91.
> 
> Bet there will be a massive funeral in Singapore.
> He certainly did a massive job of transforming a tiny Asian island, into a World financial hub.




He was a genius though maybe a little ruthless.
He has no natural resources yet has made a giant economy and average wages have improved 6 times (after inflation) during the time he ruled and even more so in the time he half ruled from retirement.

The city is clean, beautiful and getting better. The gardens are amazing, the zoo is amazing, Sentosa island has become a tourist skimming operation especially for the Malaysians and Indonesians who frequent it.

They have the best electrical system in the world even though they have to import gas to run it. And somehow it is cheaper than ours now.

The public transport system is incredible and they were building 3 new underground systems (yes 3! we can't build one) so they can get the buses off the roads.

If you look at his sayings he comes across as very wise and intelligent.

If we had a Prime Minister of his calibre running the country, we would be better off.


----------



## chiff (23 March 2015)

For me the best thing in Singapore is the Changi airport.A good place to pass through is Singapore.
For me it is a sterile, uninteresting place.If there is such a thing as a city with a soul-Singapore lost theirs when they went overboard with western modernisation.
Lee knew how to deal with opposition leaders-either bankrupt or jail them.In that respect I think that Malaysia tries to follow that example.
But ,on balance,I suppose Lee has been a positive transforming figure for Singapore.


----------



## burglar (24 March 2015)

chiff said:


> ... For me it is a sterile, uninteresting place. If there is such a thing as a city with a soul-Singapore lost theirs ...




Oscar agrees!


----------



## Bill M (24 March 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> He was a genius though maybe a little ruthless.
> He has no natural resources yet has made a giant economy and average wages have improved 6 times (after inflation) during the time he ruled and even more so in the time he half ruled from retirement.
> 
> The city is clean, beautiful and getting better. The gardens are amazing, the zoo is amazing, Sentosa island has become a tourist skimming operation especially for the Malaysians and Indonesians who frequent it.
> ...




That's a good write up Knobby. I love the new modern Singapore and have been there several times. As for Prime Ministers running this country, they are only interested in cutting public infrastructure and resources, no forward thinking I'm afraid.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 March 2015)

Bill M said:


> That's a good write up Knobby. I love the new modern Singapore and have been there several times. As for Prime Ministers running this country, they are only interested in cutting public infrastructure and resources, no forward thinking I'm afraid.




Thanks Bill.
Singapore is no longer as sterile as people think. plenty of artworks around the city and the new architecture on the recently reclaimed land blew me away. Shopping centres with pretend rivers and gondola rides down the centre, amazing water displays, the hotel with a ship on top. I went there and had a cocktail on the top floor and it does feel like a ship, truly impressive.

I did a house swap with the people I am renting from and was there 11 days and I really enjoyed it. Sure there's no graffiti and someone stole a bicycle near us and the police were searching desperately for the perpetrator with pictures and everything but hey, I like feeling safe with no crime. If that is clinical, well so be it. My 14 year old daughter wants to permanently live there. I would like to go back.

Anyone stopping over should stay a few days. I loved Chinatown.  The night zoo theme where they have animals that come out at night. You sit in a "tram" which is a sort of electric bus and it does a tour where the animals are illuminated to a very low level in a very nice environment. There are other great zoo tours also, I went on the river tour.


----------



## Bill M (24 March 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> My 14 year old daughter wants to permanently live there. I would like to go back.




This was only 18 Months ago. One morning at around 3 AM I got some hunger pains when I woke up in my hotel room, I could not go back to sleep so I decided to venture out on my own. Well it was a surprise, it was like it was at 7 PM. The cafes and restaurants were busy and some were full, there were young and older people enjoying their beers at the cafes on the footpath. Not one iota of violence or drunkeness anywhere, I felt safe and happy. Went to and Indian style takeaway restaurant bought some roti's and dip and then I went to the 7/11 and bought some beers and back to the room. Singapore is full of life, it is safe and clean and it doesn't cost the earth to dine out. I like the place and I felt safer there too.


----------



## Tisme (24 March 2015)

The things I didn't particularly like about Singapore are:

the denial of British heritage by changing some street names to Malay;
it's a bit Stepford in places;
there are no bargains to be had;
foreigners couldn't buy into those public assisted apartments near the casino precinct.
the Raffles is so far from the waterfront and not a bumboat or swylo in sight.

The things I like:

the botanical gardens to and fro airport;
the cloistered areas where east meets west and beer runs freely.


----------



## chiff (24 March 2015)

A friend of mine who was stationed at Malacca during the sixties and would spend free weekends around Bugis street in Singapore, suggested that I go there for a look (thirty years ago).Low and behold,the moral police had disposed of the street.
Years later when back in Singapore,the authorities had tried to replace Bugis street with a newer sanitised version.
Too late -gone forever!'For me,that is the story of Singapore.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 March 2015)

Singapore have gone from third world to first world.
That has meant change. 
Australia is the same, we have closed many of our street markets. 
Sure you can buy prostitutes and get bargains in some other Asian countries and live in the relative filth and that's your choice. 

The Singapore people are justly proud of their city and their first world status. They don't have to answer to anyone or subject themselves to a lower grade of living or act colonially.


----------



## chiff (24 March 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> Singapore have gone from third world to first world.
> That has meant change.
> Australia is the same, we have closed many of our street markets.
> Sure you can buy prostitutes and get bargains in some other Asian countries and live in the relative filth and that's your choice.
> ...




With all due respect-we are talking about tourism not residency.What they have done is take away their historical tourist attractions and had to contrive attractions.Chinatown,what is left of it,is tokenism.


----------



## dutchie (10 April 2015)

Vale Richie Benaud

One of Australia's greatest cricketers.

I use love watching Beno bowling for NSW & Australia at the SCG.

A great commentator too.

The cricket world will miss him.


http://www.news.com.au/sport/cricket/richie-benaud-dies-age-84/story-fndpt0dy-1227298084766


----------



## SirRumpole (10 April 2015)

dutchie said:


> Vale Richie Benaud
> 
> One of Australia's greatest cricketers.
> 
> ...




Indeed we will miss him. The current commentators gabble on incessantly and don't say much worth listening to most of the time. Richie said a lot less, but what he did say added to the game.

RIP Richie, the most honest voice on any media anywhere, anytime.


----------



## pixel (10 April 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Indeed we will miss him. The current commentators gabble on incessantly and don't say much worth listening to most of the time. Richie said a lot less, but what he did say added to the game.
> 
> RIP Richie, the most honest voice on any media anywhere, anytime.




Shocked/ saddened to hear that. 
I agree, he was the quintessential commentator and a role model on and off the field.
Wish he'd made a ton, but out at 84 isn't a bad innings either,

RIP Richie.


----------



## Logique (10 April 2015)

A quality Australian, of outstanding ability and personal character.

Skin cancer, and I think Miller was also beset by this scourge.


----------



## DB008 (10 April 2015)

R.I.P. Richie.

You were the voice on the box that introduced me to the world of cricket.


----------



## MrBurns (15 May 2015)

BB King...........

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-15/bb-king-dead/6473698


----------



## qldfrog (16 May 2015)

MrBurns said:


> BB King...........
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-15/bb-king-dead/6473698



Indeed, listening to one of the old scratchy recordings  creates such a strong emotion;
A King of the Blues: RIP


----------



## nulla nulla (16 May 2015)

MrBurns said:


> BB King...........
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-15/bb-king-dead/6473698




Saw him live in London in 1977. The flight was delayed into Heathrow. They came straight from the Airport and walked on stage in their street clothes. Played the first set then took a break to change into their performance gear. Played overtime to make up for the initial delay. Amazing night. Amazing talent. Incredibly professional and never lost sight of the paying fans.


----------



## Tink (17 May 2015)

Thanks for the music.
RIP


----------



## MrBurns (17 May 2015)

Tink said:


> Thanks for the music.
> RIP




+1


----------



## SirRumpole (17 May 2015)

Never heard of him


----------



## trainspotter (25 May 2015)

John Forbes Nash Jr., the Princeton University mathematician whose life inspired the film "A Beautiful Mind," and his wife died in a car crash Saturday, according to New Jersey State Police. 

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/05/24/us/feat-john-nash-wife-killed/


A sad day indeed.


----------



## pixel (2 June 2015)

Victoria's first and only female premier Joan Kirner has died aged 76 after a long battle with illness.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-06-01/former-victorian-premier-joan-kirner-dies/6513086

R.I.P. Joan


----------



## MrBurns (2 June 2015)

pixel said:


> Victoria's first and only female premier Joan Kirner has died aged 76 after a long battle with illness.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-06-01/former-victorian-premier-joan-kirner-dies/6513086
> 
> R.I.P. Joan




I was never a great fan but sad to see her go like that..............


----------



## Knobby22 (2 June 2015)

I don't know why they say Joan Kirner was popular.
I remember the rallies demanding an election.
I remember the worst drubbing in memory of  Labor in an election.
Her incompetence was legendary from the scratch cards, bringing in the pokies, putting traffics lights on the freeway build (which the next government had to fix) and such poor management that the Prime Minister of the time (Paul Keating) made some nasty comments. 

To me shall will always be badly remembered because she never said sorry for what whe did to the State of Victoria..


----------



## trainspotter (2 June 2015)

I don't think it was Joan Kirner that had Victoria in crisis. I am pretty sure the Labor Party had already done enough damage before she became el Presidente'

and what do you know ... Wikipedia agrees with me:- 



> Later in 1988 Kirner was elected Deputy Premier of Victoria. When Cain resigned after a collapse in his political support in August 1990, Kirner was elected Labor leader and thus became Victoria's first female Premier.
> 
> *By this time the Labor government was in deep crisis, with some of the state's financial institutions on the brink of insolvency,* the budget deficit unsustainably high and growing and the Labor Party deeply divided on how to respond to the situation. The party hoped that the elevation of a popular woman as its new leader would improve its position, but Kirner never succeeded in gaining control of the crisis into which the state had plunged.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joan_Kirner

I googled "Achievements for Joan Kirner" ... BLANK


----------



## pixel (2 June 2015)

trainspotter said:


> I don't think it was Joan Kirner that had Victoria in crisis. I am pretty sure the Labor Party had already done enough damage before she became el Presidente'
> 
> I googled "Achievements for Joan Kirner" ... BLANK




I googled "De mortuis nil nisi bonum" and came up with

"about the dead, good things or nothing", meaning that we should remember and talk about the ones who died with respect, or not at all.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 June 2015)

pixel said:


> I googled "De mortuis nil nisi bonum" and came up with
> 
> "about the dead, good things or nothing", meaning that we should remember and talk about the ones who died with respect, or not at all.




And yet those Romans wrote extensive biographies, often damning their emperors. White-washing history is as bad as changing history...shades of Orwell. We should show respect but we should be honest about it.


----------



## trainspotter (2 June 2015)

pixel said:


> I googled "De mortuis nil nisi bonum" and came up with
> 
> "about the dead, good things or nothing", meaning that we should remember and talk about the ones who died with respect, or not at all.




Not me that said it ... blame google. (on her achievements list)

Wikipedia was the source for how bad LABOR had run Victoria prior to Joan Kirner becoming the top dog. She was put in as a patsy premier as no one else wanted the job as they knew how bad things were in the electorate. 



> Ultimately, John Cain resigned on 7 August 1990, and on 10 August, Joan Kirner was elected leader. Despite her own personal popularity, *support for the government had fallen to 22%* by December, with analysts citing concerns over the state debt, lack of confidence in Victorian financial institutions, industrial relations problems and the severity of the recession's effects in the state as the primary reasons for the low ratings




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victorian_state_election,_1992


----------



## McLovin (5 June 2015)

RIP Bondy.


----------



## MrBurns (5 June 2015)

McLovin said:


> RIP Bondy.




+1

For all his faults he did give us the America's Cup.


----------



## bellenuit (11 June 2015)

*Sir Christopher Lee: Screen legend dies aged 93*

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainme...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central

(and BTW, it wasn't a stick through the heart that killed him)


----------



## Boggo (11 June 2015)

bellenuit said:


> *Sir Christopher Lee: Screen legend dies aged 93*




And Ron Moody (Fagin) and James Last (musician)


----------



## trainspotter (11 June 2015)

Robert Chartoff :- Rocky I - IX https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7CaiWxKYBo

maybe we can win it back together? .... 

EYE OF THE TIGER 

Makes me think of Julia GBHS .. bust you up old boy.


----------



## pixel (17 June 2015)

Vale Ron Clarke.
R.I.P.


----------



## Knobby22 (17 June 2015)

pixel said:


> Vale Ron Clarke.
> R.I.P.




A really good bloke who achieved a lot. He will be missed.


----------



## chiff (26 June 2015)

Patrick McNee....famous in the Avengers in the sixties.Partnered the striking Emma Peel -Diana Rigg.
He owned 2.5 percent of the profits from the series,which is still shown in different countries.


----------



## Craton (29 June 2015)

RIP Steed!


----------



## bellenuit (2 July 2015)

*Val Doonican dies at 88*

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainme...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central

*Obituary: Val Doonican*

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-13056229


----------



## Tisme (3 July 2015)

*Phil Walsh*

What a loss to AFL


----------



## chiff (3 July 2015)

Shock Shock  Shock...Phil Walsh-stabbed to death by his 26 year old son----Vale Phil


----------



## pixel (3 July 2015)

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/national/a/28656874/crows-coach-phil-walsh-found-dead-in-home/

A great shock indeed. What a loss to family, friends, and the entire AFL community.


----------



## tech/a (3 July 2015)

My team

A very well known and respected guy and coach
Touching many clubs
Crows
Power
Freo
Geelong
Gold Coast
and Players

If it does turn out to be ICE related
We all have to stand up and say enough.
WE have to weed the dealers out
All of us. Its a scourge that only a 
concerted effort by the public and authorities
combined can defeat

Very sad to see Walshy go in such a tragic way.
Killed by your own son and in front of your mother.

AND he's going to understand the enormity of what he's done.
26 and that to live with for the rest of his life
---his Dad would not have ever wanted
his son to have such a life's burden. 

An horrendous tragedy

Don't R.I.P Walshy---where ever you are---may your
influence remain a full football generation!

With great respect
Member 23643


----------



## MrBurns (3 July 2015)

It's over for Walsh but it's just started for his son, that's the last thing a father would have wanted.

So tragic and if it is ICE related the authorities had better step up and do more than talk about it.


----------



## Knobby22 (3 July 2015)

Poor guy.

The rumour is that it is drug related and I notice Phil Walsh said he had let the family down with his career and was trying to reconnect with his son, leading me to think the rumours may be true.
Does anyone know if there is any bases to the rumour?  

I am always banging on about it at home. I hope my kids never get tempted.


----------



## Boggo (3 July 2015)

tech/a said:


> My team
> 
> Don't R.I.P Walshy---where ever you are---may your
> influence remain a full football generation!
> ...




x 2
Member 151422


----------



## tech/a (3 July 2015)

Evidently NOT drug related
The son has mental issues--- whatever that means.
Has lived in a number of places including Japan.

Will unfold as time goes by.

As we all know when we have a child and for a guy
A son.it's such an amazing time in life.
To think hat 26 yrs later that bundle of joy will
Kill you ----- is un thinkable.


----------



## MrBurns (3 July 2015)

tech/a said:


> Evidently NOT drug related
> The son has mental issues--- whatever that means.
> Has lived in a number of places including Japan.
> 
> ...




The tragedy is what the son has done to his own life, the father would have gladly given his life for his son but not at the hand of his son, that's a life sentence.


----------



## Bill M (11 July 2015)

*Omar Sharif* dies at 83.

---
Actor Omar Sharif, best known for his roles in classic films Lawrence of Arabia and Doctor Zhivago, has died aged 83.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-33483877
---


----------



## trainspotter (12 July 2015)

Not well known but one of the few who had a clue on life.



> BRETT, George Desmond. Passed away peacefully on 24th June 2015 Aged 82 Years Will be sadly missed by all of his Family. Family and Friends are invited to attend George's Funeral, at Redland Bay Cemetery, Gordon Road, Redland Bay, today, 9th July at 12.30 p.m.




http://tributes.couriermail.com.au/notice/173582101


----------



## qldfrog (13 July 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Not well known but one of the few who had a clue on life.
> 
> 
> 
> http://tributes.couriermail.com.au/notice/173582101



Who was this person?
Google did not bring back much?Was he a personal friend


----------



## bellenuit (2 August 2015)

*TV star Cilla Black dies aged 72*

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainme...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central


----------



## sptrawler (2 August 2015)

bellenuit said:


> *TV star Cilla Black dies aged 72*
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainme...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central




That is a shock, she was a favourite of mine as a kid.


----------



## dutchie (3 August 2015)

sptrawler said:


> That is a shock, she was a favourite of mine as a kid.




Me too.

RIP  Cilla Black, aged 72.


----------



## pixel (3 August 2015)

dutchie said:


> Me too.
> 
> RIP  Cilla Black, aged 72.




RIP Cilla; Everyone, who has a heart, loved you too.
You could capture an audience, have them LISTEN QUIETLY, without resorting to dirty dancing, flashing lights, boobs and G-strings. *Just your voice.*


----------



## bellenuit (6 August 2015)

*Minder star George Cole dies at 90*

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainme...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central


----------



## Tink (30 August 2015)

*Bart Cummings: Legendary Australian racehorse trainer dies aged 87*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-30/bart-cummings-dies-aged-87/6735292


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2015)

Mike Gibson, sports commentator aged 75


----------



## piggybank (5 November 2015)

Gloucestershire Cricket is deeply saddened by the news that former Gloucestershire captain and England player Tom Graveney has died at the age of 88. An elegant batsman, Graveney played 79 Tests for England, scoring 11 centuries at an average of 44.38.

He scored more than 47,793 first-class runs – including 122 hundreds – in a career that stretched from 1948 to 1972 which included spells at Gloucestershire, Worcestershire and Queensland. Tom went on to captain Gloucestershire in 1959 and 1960.

After retiring, he became a BBC commentator and served as president of the MCC in 2004-05.

His batting style was so slow you thought he was half a sleep when playing a shot  - he obviously had excellent eye/ball coordination. 

http://www.gloscricket.co.uk/tom-graveney-r-i-p/


----------



## pixel (14 November 2015)

German ex-Chancellor Helmut Schmidt dies aged 96.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34778565

He consolidated the achievements of his predecessor, Nobel Laureate Willy Brandt.
A great statesman, mentor and father figure to many of Germany's post-war generation.

Vale, Helmut.


----------



## jbocker (15 November 2015)

Actor *Warren Mitchell*, who played Alf Garnett. Aged 89.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainm...n-mitchell-dies-aged-89/ar-BBmZZP3?li=AAavLaF


I thought he had passed away a long time ago.


----------



## McLovin (18 November 2015)

Jonah Lomu. Only 40. One of the all time great rugby players.


----------



## piggybank (24 November 2015)

Regally tall and strong-featured, the Australian-born actor Keith Michell, who has died aged 88, made his reputation in the 1960s and 70s in classical roles, and probably played the part of King Henry VIII more than any other performer. But he also made a significant contribution to British theatre when he followed Laurence Olivier and John Clements to become artistic director of Chichester Festival Theatre. The appointment in 1974 was Michell’s first of this kind.........The rest can be read here:-

http://www.theguardian.com/stage/2015/nov/20/keith-michell

Another one of those novelty records we (British/Pommies) apparently loved back in those days, Keith Michell telling us all about 'Captain Beaky'. The song climbed all the way to #5 in the UK singles chart:-

https://youtu.be/4SWOF5QHsGg


----------



## Tisme (14 December 2015)

Harry Morgan yesterday


----------



## Craton (14 December 2015)

John Bannon, 72, died in hospital on Sunday after a long battle with illness, which began with a cancer diagnosis eight years ago while in training for a marathon. He was surrounded by his family.

SOUTH Australia’s longest-serving Labor premier, John Bannon, has been remembered as a man of passion and vision for the state he deeply loved, but who will forever be shadowed by the State Bank catastrophe that ended his political career.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 January 2016)

Wayne Rogers , Trapper John in M*A*S*H age 82.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-...r-john-on-hit-tv-show-mash-dies-at-82/7063548


----------



## trainspotter (15 January 2016)

No one here cares about the Starman?







> David Bowie will be remembered in a private ceremony, says his family, who have thanked fans for their support after the British rock star's death from cancer on Sunday but repeated requests for privacy.
> A statement on Bowie's official Facebook page followed British media reports that the 69-year-old Space Oddity singer has already been cremated quietly in New York without his friends or family in attendance.




http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...nking-fans-20160115-gm6m0d.html#ixzz3xHfrkGnu


----------



## trainspotter (15 January 2016)

Ken Judge at 58 ... legend 



> WA football is in mourning after the death of former Eagles and Hawthorn coach Ken Judge - on what would have been his birthday.
> 
> Tributes flowed for Judge, who coached 89 games for the Hawks between 1996 to 1999 and 44 games for the Eagles between 2001 and 2002 and had been battling cancer for a number of years.
> 
> He would have turned 58 on Friday.




http://www.watoday.com.au/afl/west-...orn-coach-ken-judge-dead-20160115-gm6khk.html


----------



## MrBurns (15 January 2016)

trainspotter said:


> No one here cares about the Starman?
> View attachment 65542
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...nking-fans-20160115-gm6m0d.html#ixzz3xHfrkGnu





Well the rest of the world does, a great loss, isn't it just like him to go out in style ?..........


----------



## captain black (19 January 2016)

Glenn Frey, the Eagles guitarist, has died at the age of 67 in New York City.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/jan/18/glenn-frey-eagles-founder-dies-aged-67


----------



## MrBurns (19 January 2016)

captain black said:


> Glenn Frey, the Eagles guitarist, has died at the age of 67 in New York City.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/jan/18/glenn-frey-eagles-founder-dies-aged-67





Bloody hell !!!


----------



## Tisme (19 January 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Bloody hell !!!





Only saw him in concert a few months back. 

They are dropping like flies ....


----------



## MrBurns (19 January 2016)

Tisme said:


> Only saw him in concert a few months back.
> 
> They are dropping like flies ....




Thank goodness you have that memory, I've seen them 3 times and would have gone again....too late....my primary school english teacher once said, the 2 saddest words in the English language are ....too late.


----------



## captain black (19 January 2016)

First Bowie and now Glenn Frey, 2016 sucks.

To borrow a line from another 70's icon, "today the music died".


----------



## Tisme (19 January 2016)

captain black said:


> First Bowie and now Glenn Frey, 2016 sucks.
> 
> To borrow a line from another 70's icon, "today the music died".




Mott the Hoople's drummer Dale Griffin died on the 17th Jan aged 67 ...anyone remember them hitting the charts with David Bowie's song "All the Young Dudes" with David providing backing?


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2016)

Tisme said:


> ...anyone remember them hitting the charts with David Bowie's song "All the Young Dudes" with David providing backing?





NO.


----------



## Tink (20 January 2016)

RIP to all these people that contributed much in society, and thank you.

Alan Rickman

David Bowie

Glenn Frey

We too saw the Eagles in concert, and they were fabulous.


----------



## CanOz (20 January 2016)

Today is an "All Eagles Day" for me, thanks Glenn, I'm really gonna miss you mate!


----------



## basilio (21 January 2016)

Professor Bob Carter died from a heart attack.


----------



## DB008 (20 February 2016)

Harper Lee dead at age of 89: 'To Kill a Mockingbird' author passes away

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2016/02/harper_lee_dead_at_age_of_89_t.html#incart_breaking​


----------



## MrBurns (1 March 2016)

George Kennedy: Oscar-winning star of Cool Hand Luke, Naked Gun films dies aged 91


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-...und-in-drifting-yacht-off-philippines/7210728


----------



## ghotib (1 March 2016)

My Mum, who in all her 91 years never succeeded in voting any way but Liberal however much she wanted to. But I can't complain: she never disowned me either.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 March 2016)

ghotib said:


> My Mum, who in all her 91 years never succeeded in voting any way but Liberal however much she wanted to. But I can't complain: she never disowned me either.




My condolences ghotib.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2016)

ghotib said:


> My Mum, who in all her 91 years never succeeded in voting any way but Liberal however much she wanted to. But I can't complain: she never disowned me either.




I am so sorry for your loss ghotib.


----------



## basilio (1 March 2016)

ghotib said:


> My Mum, who in all her 91 years never succeeded in voting any way but Liberal however much she wanted to. But I can't complain: she never disowned me either.




Almost always the most important person in your life..Condolences.

_


----------



## Tink (2 March 2016)

ghotib said:


> My Mum, who in all her 91 years never succeeded in voting any way but Liberal however much she wanted to. But I can't complain: she never disowned me either.




I am so sorry to hear about the loss your mum, ghotib.

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tisme (2 March 2016)

ghotib said:


> My Mum, who in all her 91 years never succeeded in voting any way but Liberal however much she wanted to. But I can't complain: she never disowned me either.




Such a small sin for such a long life. 

Of course Mums have the wood on us from word go and when they go it takes a piece of us with them, hopefully only until reunion.

I feel for you ghotib and please accept my commiserations.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 March 2016)

Former NZ Test batsman Martin Crowe of cancer at 53.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 March 2016)

Former US First Lady Nancy Reagan, 94.


----------



## Tisme (10 March 2016)

*Jon English
*

Died from surgery. I remember him being the same Brisbane hospital as my wife, with the same medical problem that ultimately took mine.


----------



## Tink (11 March 2016)

RIP Jon English 
Thank you for the music and entertainment.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-10/australian-singer-jon-english-dies-at-age-66/7235366


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2016)

Greatest football player I have seen died on Thursday aged 68 from cancer.

RIP Johan

Johan Cruyff dies aged 68 after Holland and Barcelona legend loses battle with cancer.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/sp...legend-dies-aged-68-losing-battle-cancer.html


----------



## DB008 (25 March 2016)

Garry Shandling Dead at 66



> Comedian Garry Shandling died at an L.A. area hospital on Thursday TMZ has learned.
> 
> The 66-year-old star was not suffering from any illness as far as we know so, it appears this was sudden. A source connected to Shandling says he was healthy and speaking to people on Thursday morning.










http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/24/garry-shandling-dead/​


----------



## Tisme (30 March 2016)

Patty Duke 

29 March 2016


----------



## SirRumpole (30 March 2016)

Tisme said:


> Patty Duke
> 
> 29 March 2016




That is sad.

I had a crush on her when I was a lad.


----------



## MrBurns (30 March 2016)

Tisme said:


> Patty Duke
> 
> 29 March 2016






SirRumpole said:


> That is sad.
> 
> I had a crush on her when I was a lad.
> 
> RIP and condolences to her husband (John Astin aka Gomez Addams, I presume he's still alive) and family.




Yes very sad and too many these days, I don't suppose it will get any better as time goes on.


----------



## bellenuit (31 March 2016)

*Ronnie Corbett, best known for The Two Ronnies, dies aged 85*

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainme...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central


----------



## cynic (31 March 2016)

bellenuit said:


> *Ronnie Corbett, best known for The Two Ronnies, dies aged 85*
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainme...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central




Well it's goodbye from him!
(Remember how the Ronnies always gave their farewells at the end of each episode).

RIP Ronnie, I often got at least a few good laughs out of yourself and Barker.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 April 2016)

RIP Ronnie, one of the greats of British comedy. 

We are unlikely to see his kind again.


----------



## Tisme (1 April 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> RIP Ronnie, one of the greats of British comedy.
> 
> We are unlikely to see his kind again.




Clever bloke.

Andy "Thunderclap" Newman died too


----------



## Knobby22 (1 April 2016)

A cement truck collided with a prison van on the M1 today.
Police have asked the public too keep an eye our for 8 hardened criminals.

Vale Ronny Corbett. You were great.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 April 2016)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-04-01/ronnie-corbett's-best-one-liners/7291120


----------



## pixel (1 April 2016)

bellenuit said:


> *Ronnie Corbett, best known for The Two Ronnies, dies aged 85*
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainme...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central




Vale, Ronnie. 
Thanks for lightening up our evenings. *"... and it's Good Night from him ..."*


----------



## IrishDigger (2 April 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> RIP Ronnie, one of the greats of British comedy.
> 
> We are unlikely to see his kind again.




RIP Ronnie.

British comedy at its best,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz2-ukrd2VQ


----------



## Tisme (19 April 2016)

Doris Roberts aged 90


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-04-19/everybody-loves-raymond-doris-roberts-dies-aged-90/7337926


----------



## Bill M (22 April 2016)

Pop superstar Prince dies aged 57.

https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/31410644/pop-superstar-prince-dies-at-home-age-57/


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 April 2016)

Bill M said:


> Pop superstar Prince dies aged 57.
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/31410644/pop-superstar-prince-dies-at-home-age-57/




Extraordinary man.  Self-taught musical genius.  Oozed cool.


----------



## DeepState (4 June 2016)

Vale Ali. You were the greatest.


----------



## Tisme (4 June 2016)

DeepState said:


> Vale Ali. You were the greatest.





Shame he publically put down anyone with white skin that he universally stereotyped as detestable. 


Skillset amazing, racist personality left much to be desired


----------



## noirua (20 June 2016)

Star Trek Actor Anton Yelchin Dies Aged 27 
http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world...lchin-dies-aged-27/ar-AAhiCJJ?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## noirua (20 June 2016)

The Voice singer Alejandro Fuentes dead in ambush shooting days after Christina Grimmie's tragic death 
http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknew...mmies-tragic-death/ar-AAhi53E?ocid=spartandhp

Tears for Christina: Grimmie's mother breaks down as she delivers tribute to her murdered daughter at public memorial service
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3646489/Services-held-Friday-slain-Voice-singer.html


----------



## Knobby22 (20 June 2016)

noirua said:


> The Voice singer Alejandro Fuentes dead in ambush shooting days after Christina Grimmie's tragic death
> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknew...mmies-tragic-death/ar-AAhi53E?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> Tears for Christina: Grimmie's mother breaks down as she delivers tribute to her murdered daughter at public memorial service
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3646489/Services-held-Friday-slain-Voice-singer.html




Makes me feel sick. I would like to visit the South with the family but am too scared.
My daughter follows a younger English blogger who also tours the USA and is a friend of Christina and she is upset also.


----------



## qldfrog (20 June 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Makes me feel sick. I would like to visit the South with the family but am too scared.



South? Wasn't the star trek actor killed in Chicago?I might have misread


----------



## pixel (20 June 2016)

qldfrog said:


> South? Wasn't the star trek actor killed in Chicago?I might have misread




... but in Texas, school kids are now encouraged (and permitted by Law) to carry concealed guns.
I, too, would prefer to stay away from there...


----------



## Tisme (20 June 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Makes me feel sick. I would like to visit the South with the family but am too scared.
> My daughter follows a younger English blogger who also tours the USA and is a friend of Christina and she is upset also.




You'll be fine. Just stay away from schools and universities....and make sure the locals hear you accent.


----------



## trainspotter (20 June 2016)

qldfrog said:


> South? Wasn't the star trek actor killed in Chicago?I might have misread




HUH?? 



> Actor Anton Yelchin, best known for his role as Pavel Chekov in the rebooted Star Trek movies, has died aged 27 after being* hit by his own car*.
> 
> Authorities believe Yelchin's car rolled backwards down a steep driveway, pinning him against a brick mailbox and security gate.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-20/actor-anton-yelchin-dead-at-27-after-car-crash/7524632


----------



## Knobby22 (20 June 2016)

Talking about the popstar. The Star Trek actor just had a tragic death.


----------



## trainspotter (20 June 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Talking about the popstar. The Star Trek actor just had a tragic death.




That's what I thought too??


----------



## qldfrog (20 June 2016)

yes my mistake, popstar: the #2:
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/06/19/singer-who-performed-on-mexican-version-voice-dies-in-chicago-shooting.html


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2016)

VALE Eoin Cameron -



> Former ABC broadcaster and federal Liberal politician Eoin Cameron has died after suffering what is believed to be a heart attack overnight while visiting family in Albany.
> 
> Eoin Cameron, 65, stepped away from the microphone earlier this year after a career spanning 47 years in the industry.
> 
> ...




http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-24/abc-broadcaster-dies-after-suspected-heart-attack/7539974


----------



## Tink (29 July 2016)

VIVEAN Gray, the British actress best known for her roles as a busybody neighbour in Neighbours and The Sullivans, has died aged 92. 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/enterta...2/news-story/5efd9b9581fab3b5cf2def1fb592a525

_Before her role in Neighbours, she appeared as Mrs Jessup on The Sullivans in the mid-1970s as well as other dramas including Power Without Glory, Homicide, Division 4, Prisoner, All the Rivers Run and Anzacs.

Gray also graced the silver screen in films such as Picnic at Hanging Rock and The Last Wave._


----------



## SirRumpole (2 August 2016)

Forbes Carlile, Australia's oldest Olympian at 95.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-02/australias-oldest-olympian-forbes-carlile-dies-at-95/7681638


----------



## orr (8 August 2016)

Surfing mean much to anyone here? 
There's a couple of times in my life that I've finished the day and said to myself 'if I die tonight I'll die content' 
Midget Farrelly would have had his share of days like that... till today the fact Mr Farrelly's sister was  a ballerina was not known to me. A lucky few put these two talents together and then a  fewer still can nuance it with courage & power; then put it on the line when it's pushing four to five times overhead and sucking down hill off the reef.  

It's one hell of a way to 'miss spend' your youth and then some.......


----------



## MrBurns (30 August 2016)

Gene Wilder 83 RIP Willy Wonka


----------



## Knobby22 (30 August 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Gene Wilder 83 RIP Willy Wonka




He was quite scary as Willy Wonka. RIP


----------



## Tisme (12 September 2016)

Ken Sparkes passed away a few hours back. A voice of radio, adverts and more recently Jukebox Saturday Night

https://www.facebook.com/JukeboxSaturdayNight/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf


----------



## SirRumpole (12 September 2016)

Norman May, ABC sports commentator "Gold, gold, gold for Australia !".

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-11/legendary-abc-broadcaster-norman-'nugget'-may-dies/7820584


----------



## Craton (13 September 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Norman May, ABC sports commentator *"Gold, gold, gold for Australia !"*.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-11/legendary-abc-broadcaster-norman-'nugget'-may-dies/7820584




One of my most memorable sporting moments. I really took to the way he got so enthused and geed me up.

RIP Norman May.


----------



## qldfrog (26 September 2016)

Bill Mollison, australian founder of the permaculture 'movement'; a sustainable productive and efficient use of land/local ecosystem; a role model for generations of sustainable earth minded people here and overseas.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Mollison
RIP Bill, many thanks for your inspiration and legacy


----------



## captain black (26 September 2016)

qldfrog said:


> Bill Mollison, australian founder of the permaculture 'movement'; a sustainable productive and efficient use of land/local ecosystem; a role model for generations of sustainable earth minded people here and overseas.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Mollison
> RIP Bill, many thanks for your inspiration and legacy




Thanks for posting that, that's really sad, Bill was a real hero of mine. He's left a great legacy of information and inspiration.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 September 2016)

Permaculture One: A Perennial Agriculture for Human Settlements.

Inspirational book - shame no one with big money ever had a go at the concepts on a large scale.


----------



## captain black (26 September 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Permaculture One: A Perennial Agriculture for Human Settlements.
> 
> Inspirational book - shame no one with big money ever had a go at the concepts on a large scale.




Still got very well worn copies of Permaculture 1 & 2 on my bookshelf here in my office. David Holmgren still doing some great work too.


----------



## McLovin (26 September 2016)

RIP Arnold Palmer. Great golfer and a great drink.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 September 2016)

McLovin said:


> RIP Arnold Palmer. Great golfer and a great drink.




That is sad news. Arnie's Army will be devastated. I never saw him play but heard a lot about him.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 September 2016)

Max Walker former Test cricketer, commentator and author, aged 68.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-28/former-australian-cricketer-max-walker-dies/7883808


----------



## CanOz (28 September 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Max Walker former Test cricketer, commentator and author, aged 68.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-28/former-australian-cricketer-max-walker-dies/7883808




That's so sad, what a great personality...so young too


----------



## McLovin (28 September 2016)

Not Tangles! I'm pretty sure my Mum would have my Max Walker cricket set in the garage or something from when I was about 7.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 September 2016)

Walker, Lillee, Pascoe, Thomson, Chappells, Marsh. WSC  I remember.


----------



## Knobby22 (7 October 2016)

Rebecca Wilson - Top person

Though a Victorian so didn't read many of her articles I remember her on "The Fat" on ABC and  occasionally on other sporting programs where she was funny and very intelligent.

I know she has received numerous death threats from soccer fans last year (refuse to call them football fans), well I hope you are happy now you pathetic hooligans.


----------



## McLovin (7 October 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Rebecca Wilson - Top person
> 
> Though a Victorian so didn't read many of her articles I remember her on "The Fat" on ABC and  occasionally on other sporting programs where she was funny and very intelligent.
> 
> I know she has received numerous death threats from soccer fans last year (refuse to call them football fans), well I hope you are happy now you pathetic hooligans.




I knew her personally. She was a great lady. Never afraid to give you her opinion, but always willing to listen to yours as well. Although I knew she was unwell, I didn't know the extent of her illness. That she chose to hide it so as not to make a fuss says a lot about her character.

Sad day.


----------



## Tisme (7 October 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Rebecca Wilson - Top person
> 
> Though a Victorian so didn't read many of her articles I remember her on "The Fat" on ABC and  occasionally on other sporting programs where she was funny and very intelligent.
> 
> *I know she has received numerous death threats from soccer fans last year (refuse to call them football fans), well I hope you are happy now you pathetic hooligans*.




Is that right!! Speaks heaps of low lifers


----------



## Tisme (7 October 2016)

McLovin said:


> I knew her personally. She was a great lady. Never afraid to give you her opinion, but always willing to listen to yours as well. Although I knew she was unwell, I didn't know the extent of her illness. That she chose to hide it so as not to make a fuss says a lot about her character.
> 
> Sad day.




Sounds how my wife was, she passed away at 51.... brought a tear or two to my eyes McLovin


----------



## McLovin (7 October 2016)

Tisme said:


> Sounds how my wife was, she passed away at 51.... brought a tear or two to my eyes McLovin




Fifty one is too young. Sorry to hear that, Tisme.


----------



## Tisme (7 October 2016)

Ross"Money on the fridge wog" Higgins passed away today


----------



## noirua (14 October 2016)

Thai King Bhumibol Adulyadej, who ruled for 70 years, dies at 88  video
http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/asia/8...l-adulyadej-who-ruled-for-70-years-dies-at-88

Thailand's King Bhumibol Adulyadej, the world's longest-reigning monarch, has died after a long illness, plunging his south-east Asian country of 64 million people into a period of intense mourning and uncertainty. He was 88.

Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha announced that Crown Prince Maha Vajiralongkorn will succeed his father.


----------



## qldfrog (14 October 2016)

TheThai king was at the core of Thailand nation as a whole, providing unity; i remember in my last visit that there were quite a few questions/worries among thais about the successor as some of the potential successors had a less than brilliant history/reputation.I wish all the best to the kingdom and above all its people.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 October 2016)

RIP Jimmy Perry, the writer of British TV classics like Dad's Army and It aint Half Hot Mum, age 93.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Perry


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> RIP Jimmy Perry, the writer of British TV classics like Dad's Army and It aint Half Hot Mum, age 93.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Perry




I loved both those shows.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 October 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> I loved both those shows.





 I have tapes of all the Dad's Army programs.  I think it's one of the best British comedies ever made, along with Yes Minister.


----------



## Boggo (26 October 2016)

RIP a true legend of aviation, Bob Hoover.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B09nWQHdRiU


----------



## McLovin (26 October 2016)

Boggo said:


> RIP a true legend of aviation, Bob Hoover.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B09nWQHdRiU




That is sad. His trick of doing a roll while pouring water into a glass is amazing stuff.


----------



## Bill M (26 October 2016)

Bobby Vee, Dead at Age 73

A popular 1960s pop idol has died.

Bobby Vee died early Monday at the age of 73. He had been staying at the Wellstead of Rogers and Diamondcrest, which is a memory care facility in the city of Rogers, Minnesota.

http://kstp.com/news/bobby-vee-death/4299777/


----------



## pixel (11 November 2016)

R.I.P. Leonard Cohen
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/leonard-cohen-dead-at-82-w449792

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q


----------



## SirRumpole (12 November 2016)

R.I.P. Robert Vaughn, The Man from UNCLE, and many other roles, aged 83 from leukemia.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-12/robert-vaughn-dies-aged-83-man-from-uncle/8019922


----------



## Tisme (15 November 2016)

Leon Russell

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/14/a...r-and-musicians-musician-dies-at-74.html?_r=0


----------



## sptrawler (15 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Leon Russell
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/14/a...r-and-musicians-musician-dies-at-74.html?_r=0




Now there was a guy who had stage presence, massive talent gone.


----------



## Tisme (25 November 2016)

Brady Bunch mum. Florence Henderson died .... , hope it wasn't my earlier post today that triggered it.

Oh Mike


----------



## pixel (26 November 2016)

Fidel Castro, Cuba's former president, dies aged 90.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-38114953


----------



## SirRumpole (2 December 2016)

Andrew Sachs, Manuel of Fawlty Towers dies aged 86 (leaving five mothers and four aunties and a pet rat called Basil).

RIP Andrew and thanks for the laughs.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-02/andrew-sachs-known-for-playing-manuel-dies-aged-86/8086430


----------



## pixel (9 December 2016)

R.I.P. John Glenn. 

May you find a nice cosy Star to rest on, or even your own galaxy.
The "City of Light" remembers you.


----------



## pixel (19 December 2016)

R.I.P. Zsa Zsa Gabor

A truly cultured Lady and consummate actress, passed away one year short of a century.
Long will she be remembered for her wit and beauty (in no particular order).


----------



## Bill M (26 December 2016)

Singer George Michael has died aged 53

The star, who launched his career with Wham! in the 1980s and later continued his success as a solo performer, is said to have "passed away peacefully at home".

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38432862


----------



## captain black (26 December 2016)

Bill M said:


> Singer George Michael has died aged 53




Bowie, Prince, Glenn Frey and now George Michael... 

His 1998 video for the song "Outside" poking fun at his arrest 6 months earlier was one of my favourites. I was in hospital at the time spending 6 weeks in traction after busting my pelvis and that video was playing a few times a day on MTV. The self deprecating humour in the video always made me smile 

"Father Figure" has special meaning too. My car broke down half way between SA and Qld when I was driving up to see my kids for Christmas. I had that song playing in my head and it kept me going and battling to find my way up there before Christmas day. I was very broke at the time (in more ways than one) and always remember the people who helped me get there.

Don Mclean sang about the "day the music died". 2016 will go down as the Year the music died


----------



## Tink (28 December 2016)

So many passing away as the years go by...

RIP George Michael.
Thanks for the music.

Wham was our first pop concert, a friend was working at Bass outlets at the time.


----------



## Triathlete (28 December 2016)

Star Wars actress Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia ) has also just passed away.....


----------



## PZ99 (28 December 2016)

Dreadful year! List of celebrities that died in 2016 > http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...r/news-story/bc5ecf234674205f007f3fb491765db4


----------



## Tisme (28 December 2016)

PZ99 said:


> Dreadful year! List of celebrities that died in 2016 > http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...r/news-story/bc5ecf234674205f007f3fb491765db4





Forgot about Tangles


----------



## PZ99 (28 December 2016)

Tangles was in June I think. They did overlook Gareth Thomes of Blakes' 7 for those sci fi fans...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gareth_Thomas_(actor)


----------



## Triathlete (29 December 2016)

The actress Debbie Reynolds ( singing in the rain star) has passed away one day after her daughter Carrie Fisher....


----------



## PZ99 (29 December 2016)

That's a heart breaking story right there.

(OT) I remember the case about Stephanie Scott last year and her father died later in a freak accident this year. Sad.


----------



## nulla nulla (29 December 2016)

PZ99 said:


> Tangles was in June I think. They did overlook Gareth Thomes of Blakes' 7 for those sci fi fans...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gareth_Thomas_(actor)




 you are showing your age. I have the series on VCR.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 January 2017)

RIP William Christopher aka Father Mulcahy in MASH, at age 84. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-01/actor-william-cristopher-mash-chaplain-dead-at-84/8156482


----------



## SirRumpole (9 January 2017)

Michael Chamberlain, father of Azaria.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-09/michael-chamberlain-father-of-azaria-dies/8171302

Now he can really Rest in Peace.


----------



## bellenuit (9 January 2017)

*Peter Sarstedt, singer songwriter of Where Do You Go To (My Lovely)? fame, dies aged 75*

*http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-09/singer-peter-sarstedt-dies-aged-75/8168998*


----------



## SirRumpole (14 January 2017)

Lord Snowden, Royal photographer and ex husband of Princess Margaret dies age 86

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-...sband-of-princess-margaret-dies-at-86/8182430


----------



## McLovin (14 January 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Lord Snowden, Royal photographer and ex husband of Princess Margaret dies age 86
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-...sband-of-princess-margaret-dies-at-86/8182430



He photographed my grandmother and my mother's godmother. I never met him, but from all reports he was a decent bloke.


----------



## Tisme (16 January 2017)

Hyme has passed on:

Dick Gautier, who is best known to baby-boomers as Hymie the Robot in “Get Smart,” died Friday in Los Angeles of pneumonia, according to his daughter, Denise. He was 85.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 January 2017)

Gene Cernan , last man on the moon.  http://www.space.com/20790-eugene-cernan-astronaut-biography.html

Gordon Kaye , Allo Allo star .  http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-24/allo-allo-actor-gorden-kaye-dies/8206674


----------



## Knobby22 (24 January 2017)

I would like to say Good Moaning when I enter the office but no one would get it. (Allo Allo)


----------



## SirRumpole (24 January 2017)

Knobby22 said:


> I would like to say Good Moaning when I enter the office but no one would get it. (Allo Allo)




Then they probably wouldn't get "listen very carefully I shall say zis ernly wernse".

Excellent show, great laughs.


----------



## Triathlete (26 January 2017)

The actress Mary Tyler Moore has passed away aged 80.........


----------



## So_Cynical (27 January 2017)

Dropping like fly's, the celebrity's i grew up with...


----------



## pixel (27 January 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> Dropping like flies, the celebrities i grew up with...



Showing our age, are we?
That's also what Mrs P said yesterday. And she added "Wonder when it's our turn..."


----------



## bellenuit (28 January 2017)




----------



## pixel (13 March 2017)

R.I.P. Murray Ball


----------



## Tisme (13 March 2017)

Joni Sledge also carked it


----------



## pixel (19 March 2017)

Chuck Berry, R.I.P. (Rock In Paradise)

I find it quite disconcerting that all the great names I grew up with start to show up in obituaries. Telling me something? ...


----------



## sptrawler (21 March 2017)

Martin McGuinness IRA commander, bomber, some would say terrorist, also Deputy first minister for a United Ireland.
Dead at 66 years of age, from a rare heart condition.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/si...6/news-story/d33fbeff907e605495116b1f9b82cbef


----------



## SirRumpole (10 April 2017)

Satirist John Clarke (Fred Dagg, Clarke and Dawe) has died suddenly aged 68.

A great loss to the political satire cohort and those of us who enjoy a laugh.

RIP John.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 April 2017)

I'm upset.


----------



## tech/a (10 April 2017)

Wow

Worked with Brian back in the day.
We all knew Dave Flanagan.


----------



## pixel (10 April 2017)

very upsetting - they tend to die younger and younger, it seems to me. 
R.I.P. John


----------



## basilio (10 April 2017)

So sad to hear of John Clarkes death. The sharpest and brightest tool in the box of political satire. He will be so missed....


----------



## ianna (10 April 2017)

A great loss and too young. 
Vale John.


----------



## basilio (18 April 2017)

Perhaps not well known by name but more for his body of work. The story of his death is sobering stuff.
In fact he died a couple of years ago but the article is worth the read.
* ‘Harris Wittels was the funniest person I ever met’ – Amy Poehler, Sarah Silverman and Aziz Ansari on a lost comic genius *
Wittels established himself in shows such as Parks & Recreation and Master of None – before dying at just 30. Those who knew him best tell his story

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...verman-and-aziz-ansari-on-a-lost-comic-genius


----------



## Tisme (18 April 2017)

basilio said:


> Perhaps not well known by name but more for his body of work. The story of his death is sobering stuff.
> In fact he died a couple of years ago but the article is worth the read.
> * ‘Harris Wittels was the funniest person I ever met’ – Amy Poehler, Sarah Silverman and Aziz Ansari on a lost comic genius *
> Wittels established himself in shows such as Parks & Recreation and Master of None – before dying at just 30. Those who knew him best tell his story
> ...





Reads like those old Jewish directed and produced movies where they venerated the Jewish entertainers as heroes.


----------



## Triathlete (23 April 2017)

Another one of my child hood memories ...Happy days star Erin Moran (Joannie Cunningham) died aged 56


----------



## SirRumpole (23 April 2017)

Sad.  Too young.


----------



## basilio (25 April 2017)

Robert Pirsig passed away.  Some posters might remember him as the writer of "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle maintenance"
It might sound obscure but it was one of the most influential books on the 1970's . Quite brilliant.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/24/...d-the-art-of-motorcycle-maintenance.html?_r=0


----------



## qldfrog (26 April 2017)

basilio said:


> Robert Pirsig passed away.  Some posters might remember him as the writer of "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle maintenance"
> It might sound obscure but it was one of the most influential books on the 1970's . Quite brilliant.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/24/...d-the-art-of-motorcycle-maintenance.html?_r=0



was coming on that page to release the news as i just learnt about it.I remember that book fondly RIP


----------



## basilio (26 April 2017)

He was almost a person.... Certainly more famous than many of us will become.
Vale Simon, Son of Darius.

* United Airlines in new PR disaster after giant rabbit dies on UK flight *
Airline launches investigation after rabbit expected to be the world’s biggest found dead after travelling from London to Chicago




Annette Edwards with the giant rabbit’s father, Darius. The death of the giant rabbit comes weeks after a passenger was dragged off a United Airlines flight. Photograph: Mcfadden/Rex/Shutterstock

@JamieGrierson

Wednesday 26 April 2017 17.27 AEST   Last modified on Wednesday 26 April 2017 20.54 AEST

_United Airlines is facing another PR disaster after a potentially record-breaking giant rabbit perished onboard one of its transatlantic flights.

The 3ft (90cm) continental giant rabbit named Simon, which was 10 months old, died while travelling from London Heathrow to O’Hare airport in Chicago, the Sun reported.

Annette Edwards, a breeder from Worcestershire, told the newspaper that Simon was expected to grow to be the world’s biggest rabbit after his father Darius grew to 4ft 4in (1.32 metres). She said his buyer was famous.
_
https://www.theguardian.com/busines...pr-disaster-giant-rabbit-simon-dies-uk-flight


----------



## Tisme (8 May 2017)

http://www.collingwoodfc.com.au/news/2017-05-08/vale-lou-richards

Lou Richards


----------



## tech/a (8 May 2017)

Lou would look back on life with pride and passion.
Definitely a life thar wasn't wasted.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 May 2017)

tech/a said:


> Lou would look back on life with pride and passion.
> Definitely a life thar wasn't wasted.




Depression era, tough time in childhood, rose above it all. More than just a footy legend and funny to boot.
One of his jokes with Jack Dyer on the three wise monkey show (which he would have thought of) from memory:

Lou: Jack, what do you think of all this pre-marital stuff so popular these days? I waited until Edna and I were married. What about you?

Jack Dyer: Not sure Lou, What was her maiden name?


----------



## Jorgensen (9 May 2017)

Off track on Lou...but one from EJ Whitten-The worst thing about being a grandfather --is having to sleep with a grandmother


----------



## orr (11 May 2017)

Man plans and the gods laugh...

The last month has a left great hole in nations body politic both critical and acerbic... Farewell Mark Colvin and farewell J.Clarke...

It was a hope of the late Christopher Hitchins to write (no doubt I suspect mostly complete already written and waiting) and publish the obituary of Kissinger... And on cue the filth himself is at the knee of Pussy Grabber'n' Chief.... so much injustice.
and the gods laugh...


----------



## Triathlete (24 May 2017)

Sir Roger Moore has passed away aged 89..........


----------



## SirRumpole (24 May 2017)

Triathlete said:


> Sir Roger Moore has passed away aged 89..........




He was a Bond, but his best role was The Saint imo. Farewell Roger.


----------



## Tisme (24 May 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> He was a Bond, but his best role was The Saint imo. Farewell Roger.




I enjoyed him as Beauregarde Maverick; typical name he would offer up in the same vein as James St John (sin-jin) Smythe


----------



## noirua (24 May 2017)

*Actor Sir Roger Moore dies of cancer aged 89*
*http://www.aol.co.uk/entertainment/2017/05/23/actor-sir-roger-moore-dies-of-cancer-aged-89/*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Moore*


----------



## SirRumpole (24 May 2017)

Tisme said:


> I enjoyed him as Beauregarde Maverick; typical name he would offer up in the same vein as James St John (sin-jin) Smythe




He said his best role was in "The Man who Haunted himself", a film that only diehard movie fans would know existed. I must try and find it.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 May 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> He said his best role was in "The Man who Haunted himself", a film that only diehard movie fans would know existed. I must try and find it.




Lord Brett Sinclair was a good role for him too.


----------



## Tisme (24 May 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> He said his best role was in "The Man who Haunted himself", a film that only diehard movie fans would know existed. I must try and find it.



Being a movie buff I admit to watching this some time ago. He certainly put in a convincing effort, in some ways a little too good a display.


----------



## Triathlete (11 June 2017)

'Batman' star and 'Family Guy' funnyman Adam West dead at 88


----------



## Tisme (11 June 2017)

Triathlete said:


> 'Batman' star and 'Family Guy' funnyman Adam West dead at 88


----------



## bellenuit (15 July 2017)

*Maryam Mirzakhani, first woman to win maths' Fields Medal, dies*

*http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-40617094*


----------



## SirRumpole (17 July 2017)

Martin Landau, Mission Impossible and Space 1999 start dies at 89.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-17/oscar-winning-actor-martin-landau-dies,-aged-89/8715420


----------



## qldfrog (28 July 2017)

no one mentioned it but a famous australian died far too early:
*G Yunupingu*
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-...mous-indigenous-musician-dies-aged-46/8743316
RIP and thanks for the haunting songs you left with us;


----------



## pixel (28 July 2017)

qldfrog said:


> no one mentioned it but a famous australian died far too early:
> *G Yunupingu*
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-...mous-indigenous-musician-dies-aged-46/8743316
> RIP and thanks for the haunting songs you left with us;




"Amen" to that.

Thanks, 'frog, for finding that song. I agree, it's the best of his vast legacy.


----------



## sptrawler (31 July 2017)

Big supporter of Aussie soccer, joins his mate Johnny Warren. RIP

https://thewest.com.au/sport/austra...-legend-les-murray-dies-aged-71-ng-b88553342z


----------



## dutchie (31 July 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Big supporter of Aussie soccer, joins his mate Johnny Warren. RIP
> 
> https://thewest.com.au/sport/austra...-legend-les-murray-dies-aged-71-ng-b88553342z



Vale Les Murray - Australian football icon


----------



## Tisme (31 July 2017)

dutchie said:


> Vale Les Murray - Australian football icon




A bit cheeky grabbing the Australian Rules official name and applying it to soccer.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 August 2017)

Four times Gold medal athlete Betty Cuthbert  dies aged 79, having suffered from multiple sclerosis for many years.


----------



## pixel (7 August 2017)

dutchie said:


> Vale Les Murray - Australian football icon



R.I.P. Les
And didn't the Matildas honour your memory! 6:1 over Brazil


----------



## dutchie (8 August 2017)

Tisme said:


> A bit cheeky grabbing the Australian Rules official name and applying it to soccer.



Even more cheeky calling Aussie Rules "football" when most of the time the ball is in players hands!
(LOL)


----------



## bellenuit (8 August 2017)

dutchie said:


> Even more cheeky calling Aussie Rules "football" when most of the time the ball is in players hands!
> (LOL)




Do they call soccer football because they spend most of the time rolling on the ground holding their foot and feigning agony?


----------



## SirRumpole (8 August 2017)

bellenuit said:


> Do they call soccer football because they spend most of the time rolling on the ground holding their foot and feigning agony?




What about Rugby ? It should be called Carryball.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 August 2017)

Glen Campbell, country and western singer dies at 81 after suffering from Alzheimer's disease for a number of years.


----------



## Tisme (9 August 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Glen Campbell, country and western singer dies at 81 after suffering from Alzheimer's disease for a number of years.


----------



## PZ99 (9 August 2017)

... _"all the dinosaurs are running wild"_


----------



## dutchie (9 August 2017)

bellenuit said:


> Do they call soccer football because they spend most of the time rolling on the ground holding their foot and feigning agony?



Yes that's right, but some of them are paid *a lot* of money to do so! LOL


----------



## McLovin (9 August 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Glen Campbell, country and western singer dies at 81 after suffering from Alzheimer's disease for a number of years.




That's a shame. I liked those country singers from the 60s-80s. Conway Twitty as well.


----------



## McLovin (9 August 2017)

McLovin said:


> That's a shame. I liked those country singers from the 60s-80s. Conway Twitty as well.




One of the best guitarists of his era. Often forgotten because so much of his stuff didn't focus on the guitar.


----------



## Tisme (11 August 2017)

McLovin said:


> One of the best guitarists of his era. Often forgotten because so much of his stuff didn't focus on the guitar.


----------



## dutchie (21 August 2017)

*Jerry Lewis dead at 91: Tributes pour in for comedy legend of the Nutty Professor who went on to raise $2bn for muscular dystrophy research by hosting telethons for 40 years*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4807374/Jerry-Lewis-dead-91.html#ixzz4qKhqopBj 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Funny bloke. His movies with Dean Martin were classics of his time.


----------



## Tisme (21 August 2017)

dutchie said:


> *Jerry Lewis dead at 91: Tributes pour in for comedy legend of the Nutty Professor who went on to raise $2bn for muscular dystrophy research by hosting telethons for 40 years*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4807374/Jerry-Lewis-dead-91.html#ixzz4qKhqopBj
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ...




People of WA would recall Jerry fronting Telethon in Perth:

https://www.telethonkids.org.au/be-...e-stories-of-support/the-birth-of-telethon-7/


----------



## SirRumpole (28 September 2017)

King Playboy Hugh Hefner dies at 91.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-28/hugh-hefner-playboy-founder-dies-aged-91/8997178


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2017)

There goes a very happy very heterosexual guy!


----------



## notting (28 September 2017)

What the F sort of a thread is this?  Jesus (pardon the pun) get back to trading and stock talk.  Has it become this boring?


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2017)

notting said:


> What the F sort of a thread is this?  Jesus (pardon the pun) get back to trading and stock talk.  Has it become this boring?




Wouldn't miss this thread.
As long as I'm not on it I'm happy!


----------



## SirRumpole (28 September 2017)

notting said:


> What the F sort of a thread is this?  Jesus (pardon the pun) get back to trading and stock talk.  Has it become this boring?




Buying and selling little pieces of paper all day has to stuff your brain up.


----------



## pixel (28 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> There goes a very happy very heterosexual guy!



... and a great Humanitarian and Libertarian
He not only broke barriers on the visual front, but was also the first to show colored skin at a time when both were repressed in puritanical America. He also gave "Intellectual" writers a space for discussions, and broke ground for dignity of all people, irrespective of gender, color, belief, or ability.
R.I.P. Hef.


----------



## luutzu (28 September 2017)

pixel said:


> ... and a great Humanitarian and Libertarian
> He not only broke barriers on the visual front, but was also the first to show colored skin at a time when both were repressed in puritanical America. He also gave "Intellectual" writers a space for discussions, and broke ground for dignity of all people, irrespective of gender, color, belief, or ability.
> R.I.P. Hef.




Ah yes, we bought Playboy for the articles and its intellectual discussions 

It is quite tame compare to some of the other publications _other people_ told me about. 

Playboy was actually used in a serious academic study on the changing image of female attractiveness over time. I think the researchers measure various aspect of each issue's Miss CentreFold [Month]... their weight, curves, skin tone etc.


----------



## basilio (28 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> There goes a very happy very heterosexual guy!




Actually a playboy, who also played for both teams.. He certainly started the Sexual revolution in terms of legitimising pre marital sex at a time when society  saw sex as solely part of a marriage contract.

And Playboy did have great stories! You could buy it for the articles (as well as the centerfold..)

I saw a doco on Hugh some time back. One of the points that blew me was the showing of a huge ongoing Hugh Hefner library.  Every day stuff he had written said was involved in. His parties girlfriends, business dealings everything was carefully annotated and filed.

It will be interesting to see what comes out


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2017)

basilio said:


> Actually a playboy, who also played for both teams




So he was bi-sexual ? Didn't know that.


----------



## PZ99 (29 September 2017)

basilio said:


> Actually a playboy, who also played for both teams.. He certainly started the Sexual revolution in terms of legitimising pre marital sex at a time when society  saw sex as solely part of a marriage contract.



Yeppers: And thanks indirectly to Malcolm Turnbull you can now Bi as much sex as you like. LOL

"I did that deal in 1978,"

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-...ught-to-australia-by-malcolm-turnbull/8998838


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> So he was bi-sexual ? Didn't know that.





I think that is a misnomer.  He was well known as saying he was for people's choice and actualisation of sexual pursuasions. 

He had many interviews declaring his support for whatever takes a person's fancy, he was afterall a business man who needed wider audience as his market share lost out to he internet, he hung around entertainers and actors who aren't exactly the yardstick of heterosexuality, he made a name of shocking the sensibilities of morality and if you are going to be a pornographer of  the heteros it pays to be seen as a balanced advocate to avoid confrontation;  it's a no brainer he would choose a broad church, but not necessarily live their lifestyles.

 I'm not aware of him ever confessing to homosexual tendencies, but fairly sure the rainbow brigade will paint it that way with impunity ... they have form in that respect and they will be able to get some men, some trannies, some giraffes etc to pop up and declare relationships.


----------



## dutchie (29 September 2017)

(from Pickering)

Thanks for all the great articles Hugh.
RIP


----------



## greggles (1 December 2017)

Jim Nabors, TV's Gomer Pyle has died in Hawaii aged 87.






Surely I'm not the only one who hears "Well golllllll-y, Sergeant Carter" when I see his photo.


----------



## MrBurns (1 December 2017)

All our entertainers from the past are exiting now......stage left.


----------



## Tisme (8 December 2017)

Greg Lake from Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## sptrawler (12 December 2017)

It's amazing how many musicians, from the Woodstock era, have died this year.

Just reminds you of your own mortality.

Time to give the kids handouts. LOL


----------



## tech/a (12 December 2017)

Many times I have had 
"Fanfare for the Common Man'  
cranking on a Bike ride or run.

69 only a boy!


----------



## sptrawler (20 December 2017)

Well the lovely Flo has passed, what a absolute gem, never failed to be smiling and offering scones.
Sad part of life.
http://www.theage.com.au/queensland/lady-flo-bjelke-petersen-dies-aged-97-20171220-p4yxxk.html

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-12-20/lady-florence-dies/9277280

She always epitomized, to me, an era of charm and the old saying "if you don't have anything pleasant to say, say nothing".
The wonderful thing about that is, she never did and as a result, never has had anything unpleasant said about her.
Wonderful Lady, deserves a lot of credit, carried herself with dignity through some rough times.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 December 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Well the lovely Flo has passed, what a absolute gem, never failed to be smiling and offering scones.
> Sad part of life.
> http://www.theage.com.au/queensland/lady-flo-bjelke-petersen-dies-aged-97-20171220-p4yxxk.html
> 
> ...




She was certainly much better liked and respected than her other half.


----------



## tech/a (20 December 2017)

You you you you know——-I’ll remember Flo next time I have a scone!


----------



## barney (20 December 2017)

Beautiful Alembic Bass Greg Lake is playing too!!

Another "local" muso in Thin Arthur (Rory O'Donoghue) also passed away earlier this week ..... I was fortunate enough to work for Rory's Mum in Sydney many years ago and my best friend worked for Rory personally ...... very talented muso who probably never received the acclaim he was warranted ..... sadly took his own life in the end, but I suspect he was struggling with ill health and had simply come to the end of his tolerance.  RIP Rory. (Pictured with long time friend Grahame Bond ... aka Aunty Jack)


----------



## sptrawler (20 December 2017)

I read about his death and was wondering, because he was a very active person, so it is very sad to hear about his personal grief. RIP

Like Matt Damon said, it is a shame we hear all about the bad people, but nothing about the good people.
But he is copping a thrashing for saying that, so maybe best to say nothing.

Otherwise they will come and rip your bloody arms off


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> She was certainly much better liked and respected than her other half.




I hope someone can remember you, with such fondness.


----------



## Tisme (21 December 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Well the lovely Flo has passed, what a absolute gem, never failed to be smiling and offering scones.
> Sad part of life.
> She always epitomized, to me, an era of charm and the old saying "if you don't have anything pleasant to say, say nothing".
> The wonderful thing about that is, she never did and as a result, never has had anything unpleasant said about her.
> Wonderful Lady, deserves a lot of credit, carried herself with dignity through some rough times.




QLD is an odd place for politics and associated characters. Flo was certainly looked up to as one of those women who could handle home life and a career, stood by her man thick and thin and carried herself as very approachable.

I'm sure she's making JOH comfortable while he waxes lyrical about the way things should be.

That was a nice tribute SP


----------



## SirRumpole (8 January 2018)

A very sad loss, one of the best cartoonists of recent years, Ron Tanberg has died of cancer at 74.

Thanks for the laughs Ron.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-01-08/the-age-cartoonist-ron-tandberg-dies/9312284


----------



## basilio (9 January 2018)

Very sad about Tanbergs passing. Always on the money with his cartoons. I feel like he was part of my life.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 January 2018)

Tandberg was so funny yet accurate, really hit the point. Will miss him greatly.
I am feeling old, all my heroes of my youth are passing away. I remember reading him in the late 80's and 90's as a teenager when he was at his peak.
The big mouth of Jeff Kennet, the budgy looking Hawke, the polka dotted Joan Kirner (which she protested about) and just the skewering of daily crap.


----------



## ghotib (24 January 2018)

Ursula K Leguin, author of The Earthsea Trilogy and The Dispossessed and many more. She was guest of honour at the 1975 World Science Fiction convention (Aussiecon 1), and whenever I pick up one of her books I remember her huddling below the side of the stage, fiddling with a tobacco (I assumed) pipe, and somehow managing to look both like a Sibyl of Cumae and exactly as she does in this obit: 

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/jan/23/ursula-k-le-guin-sci-fi-fantasy-author-dies-at-88


----------



## cynic (24 January 2018)

ghotib said:


> Ursula K Leguin, author of The Earthsea Trilogy and The Dispossessed and many more. She was guest of honour at the 1975 World Science Fiction convention (Aussiecon 1), and whenever I pick up one of her books I remember her huddling below the side of the stage, fiddling with a tobacco (I assumed) pipe, and somehow managing to look both like a Sibyl of Cumae and exactly as she does in this obit:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/jan/23/ursula-k-le-guin-sci-fi-fantasy-author-dies-at-88



If memory serves correctly, a fourth book, entitled "Tehanu"was written. Nevertheless one highly talented author, whose departure is a great loss for the literature realm.


----------



## basilio (26 February 2018)

Emma Chambers the "dumb" sweet sidekick to the Vicar of Dibley passed away.

Lovely actress and the her role in the series was brilliant. Check out the clip particularly the last joke


https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...ans-wish-for-just-one-more-misunderstood-joke


----------



## Tisme (26 February 2018)

More importantly Ainsley Gotto has departed.

Not many people get to run the Prime Minister's office as Chief of Staff at 22 yearold.

Her boyfriend was Gough's Chief of Staff .... goes to show how spite and vitriol have invaded parliament.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 February 2018)

basilio said:


> Emma Chambers the "dumb" sweet sidekick to the Vicar of Dibley passed away.
> 
> Lovely actress and the her role in the series was brilliant. Check out the clip particularly the last joke
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...ans-wish-for-just-one-more-misunderstood-joke





Sad news to go so young. I really enjoyed her role in V.O.D.


----------



## basilio (26 February 2018)

Yet another clip featuring Emma .  Too much fun not to include


----------



## SirRumpole (5 March 2018)

David Ogden Stiers, Major Winchester in M.A.S.H.  aged 75.

He played an very good part in M.A.S.H. , I liked his character.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-04/mash-actor-david-ogden-stiers-dies-aged-75/9507288


----------



## noirua (15 April 2018)

*Milos Forman, director of One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, dies age 86 - https://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2...n-director-one-flew-cuckoos-nest-dies-age-86/ - 
	

		
			
		

		
	





*


----------



## MrBurns (15 April 2018)

noirua said:


> *Milos Forman, director of One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, dies age 86 - https://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2...n-director-one-flew-cuckoos-nest-dies-age-86/ -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was watching that movie last night, first time in many years........maybe I was saying goodbye ?


----------



## greggles (15 April 2018)

noirua said:


> *Milos Forman, director of One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, dies age 86 - https://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2...n-director-one-flew-cuckoos-nest-dies-age-86/ -
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Forman's friends had questioned him about his decision to direct "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest," a story they said was "so American" for a foreign director.
> 
> "I explained I wanted to make the film because to me it was not just literature but real life, the life I lived in Czechoslovakia from my birth in 1932 until 1968," Forman told the Directors Guild of America. "The Communist Party was my Nurse Ratched, telling me what I could and could not do; what I was or was not allowed to say; where I was and was not allowed to go; even who I was and was not."




Farewell Milos!


----------



## greggles (16 April 2018)

*R. Lee Ermey, 'Full Metal Jacket' sergeant, dies at 74*

http://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-r-lee-ermey-20180415-story.html


----------



## SirRumpole (18 April 2018)

Barbara Bush , former first lady of the USA dies aged 92.


----------



## basilio (18 April 2018)

For those who hadn't seen Drill Sergeant  Lee Ermey in full flight the opening scene from Full Metal Jacket is impressive.

It was never scripted. Lee was given carte blanche to strut his stuff as he no doubt would have in his army career. Certainly reminds one of the crushing and remoulding of people through the army training process.


----------



## Tisme (18 April 2018)

basilio said:


> For those who hadn't seen Drill Sergeant  Lee Ermey in full flight the opening scene from Full Metal Jacket is impressive.
> 
> It was never scripted. Lee was given carte blanche to strut his stuff as he no doubt would have in his army career. Certainly reminds one of the crushing and remoulding of people through the army training process.




Vincent D'Onofrio had a hard time not smiling with his Private Pyle scene


----------



## noirua (19 April 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Barbara Bush , former first lady of the USA dies aged 92.


----------



## noirua (19 April 2018)

*Barbara Bush* (née *Pierce*; June 8, 1925 – April 17, 2018) was the wife of George H. W. Bush, the 41st President of the United States, and served as the First Lady of the United States from 1989 to 1993. She served as the Second Lady of the United States from 1981 to 1989. She was the mother of George W. Bush, the 43rd President, and Jeb Bush, the 43rd Governor of Florida. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Bush


----------



## Buckfont (19 April 2018)

Sporting commentator Darrell Eastlake b. 11/7/1942


----------



## noirua (21 April 2018)

*‘Angel of Dieppe’, Sister known for heroics during August 1942 raid in France, dies at 103*
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...g-august-1942-raid-in-france-dies-at-103.html


----------



## noirua (21 April 2018)

*Avicii dead: Wake Me Up DJ dies aged 28 as family is 'crushed' by death*
https://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-news/949118/Avicii-dead-dies-death-news-cause-latest-DJ-songs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avicii


----------



## noirua (21 April 2018)

*Actress Choi Eun-hee, once kidnapped by North Korea, dead at 92*
https://pagesix.com/2018/04/17/actress-choi-eun-hee-once-kidnapped-by-north-korea-dead-at-92/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choi_Eun-hee


----------



## greggles (22 April 2018)

*Austin Powers actor Verne Troyer dies at 49*

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...9/news-story/82954837d2e35ec82817aea05ff47ef9


----------



## noirua (1 May 2018)

*‘Twin Peaks’ actress Pamela Gidley dies at 52*
https://pagesix.com/2018/04/30/twin-peaks-actress-pamela-gidley-dies-at-52/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pamela_Gidley


----------



## noirua (3 May 2018)

*Wang Danfeng* (Chinese: 王丹凤; 23 August 1924 – 2 May 2018) was a Chinese actress mainly active from the 1940s to the 1960s. She was one of the most influential actresses in Chinese cinema, and named as one of the four greatest actresses in Hong Kong in 1949. She received the official recognition as a "movie star of New China" in 1962 and two Lifetime Achievement Awards in 2013 and 2017. Over a career spanning more than four decades, she starred in more than 60 films.[1][2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wang_Danfeng



https://twitter.com/ZJDailyMedia?re...io/iframe/twitter.min.html#876787027936595968


----------



## noirua (8 May 2018)

Well known in the job they do rather than individually. Gives some idea of the scale of murders in America being covered up as Donald Trump sets his eyes on the forthcoming elections in November where he needs Republican Gun Sellers support. Big bucks for them and Trump re-elected.


https://twitter.com/RyanAFournier


----------



## noirua (11 May 2018)

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
By Frankie Fouganthin - Own work, CC BY-SA 3.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=30055551
Barbro Margareta Svensson* (9 March 1938 – 3 April 2018), better known as *Lill-Babs*, was a Swedish singer, actress and television presenter. From the early 1950s until her death in 2018, she was one of Sweden's best known and popular singers. She represented Sweden in the 1961 Eurovision Song Contest in Cannes with the song "April, april". She was also well-known for the song "Är du kär i mej ännu Klas-Göran?" ("Are You Still In Love With Me, Klas-Göran?").
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lill-Babs


----------



## noirua (11 May 2018)

*David William Goodall* AM (4 April 1914 – 10 May 2018)[1] was a British-born Australian botanist and ecologist. He was influential in the early development of statistical methods in ecology, particularly the study of vegetation.[2][3]
Goodall had three sons and a daughter, 10 grandchildren and 15 great-grandchildren, living in Australia, the United States and France.[21]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Goodall_(botanist)



*David Goodall, 104, Just Took His Own Life, After Making A Powerful Statement About Assisted Death*
https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/dav...werful-statement-about-assisted-death-1850528


----------



## bellenuit (11 May 2018)

noirua said:


> *David William Goodall* AM (4 April 1914 – 10 May 2018)[1] was a British-born Australian botanist and ecologist. He was influential in the early development of statistical methods in ecology, particularly the study of vegetation.[2][3]
> Goodall had three sons and a daughter, 10 grandchildren and 15 great-grandchildren, living in Australia, the United States and France.[21]
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Goodall_(botanist)
> 
> ...





That's certainly a great way to make an exit, listening to Beethoven's Ninth. Beats Amazing Grace being played on the bagpipes (my idea of Hell) a thousand times over.


----------



## Tisme (25 May 2018)

"AUSTRALIAN guitarist Phil Emmanuel has suffered a sudden asthma attack and died overnight ahead of a scheduled performance at Cootamundra Hotel."


----------



## roland (25 May 2018)

Tisme said:


> "AUSTRALIAN guitarist Phil Emmanuel has suffered a sudden asthma attack and died overnight ahead of a scheduled performance at Cootamundra Hotel."



another legend departed


----------



## noirua (27 May 2018)

*Norman Eugene* "*Clint*" *Walker* (May 30, 1927 – May 21, 2018) was an American actor and singer. He was perhaps best known for his starring role as cowboy Cheyenne Bodie in the ABC/Warner Bros. western series _Cheyenne_ from (1955–1963).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clint_Walker
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheyenne_(TV_series)


----------



## noirua (30 May 2018)

*Cornelia Frances Zulver* (7 April 1941 – 28 May 2018), credited professionally as *Cornelia Frances*, was an English-Australian actress. After starting her career in British films, she became best known for her acting career in Australia after emigrating there in 1970, particularly her iconic television soap opera roles with portrayals of nasty characters. Frances was known for her role as Morag Bellingham Stewart on _Home and Away_ since its inception in 1988, after leaving that series, she appeared on a semi-regular basis as the storyline permitted, rejoining briefly as a permanent cast member in 2001, before going back to an itinerant basis. She also worked briefly on stage and in voice-over.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornelia_Frances


----------



## noirua (10 June 2018)

The very first ‘Bond girl’ has passed away Actress Eunice Gayson was 90 years old Gayson starred as Sylvia Trench in "DR. NO" She cemented her place in pop culture with her portrayal of the sultry Miss Trench Miss Trench: “I admire your luck Mr. ...” Agent replies: “Bond, James Bond" Producers of the latest Bond flick extended their condolences on twitter - Wilson and Barbara Broccoli “Our sincere thoughts are with her family" Her career on-screen has spanned more than 50 years


----------



## noirua (10 June 2018)

*Leticia Valdez Ramos-Shahani* (September 30, 1929 – March 20, 2017) was a Filipino Senator[1] and writer. She was the younger sister of Fidel V. Ramos, the 12th President of the Philippines.  Her mother, Angela Valdez-Ramos (1905–1978), was an educator, suffragette and daughter of the prominent Valdez clan of Batac, Ilocos Norte, making her a second degree cousin of Ferdinand Marcos, the 10th President of the Philippines.[3]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leticia_Ramos-Shahani

*Overlooked No More: Leticia Ramos Shahani, a Philippine Women’s Rights Pioneer*
Overlooked No More: Leticia Ramos Shahani, a Philippine Women’s Rights Pioneer
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/09/obituaries/overlooked-leticia-ramos-shahani.html?rref=collection/spotlightcollection/overlooked


----------



## noirua (29 June 2018)

*Joseph Walter Jackson* (July 26, 1928 – June 27, 2018) was an American talent manager and patriarch of the Jackson family of entertainers which included his children Michael Jackson and Janet Jackson. He was inducted into the Rhythm and Blues Music Hall of Fame as a member of the class of 2014.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Jackson_(manager)


----------



## basilio (29 June 2018)

Liz Jackson Journalist passed away. Was such a  brilliant part of 4 Corners.
She was diadosed with Parkinsons disease and chose to make a documentary on her life with Parkinsons to help other sufferers
* Liz Jackson, acclaimed ABC journalist, dies aged 67 *
Former Four Corners reporter died in her sleep while on holiday in Greece

Amanda Meade

Thu 28 Jun 2018 21.32 BST   Last modified on Thu 28 Jun 2018 21.33 BST

*Shares*
176




Former ABC journalist Liz Jackson has died while holidaying in Greece. Photograph: Tom Hancock
One of Australia’s most accomplished television journalists, Liz Jackson, has died aged 67.

A giant of ABC current affairs, Jackson died in her sleep while on holiday in Greece with her partner, Martin Butler.

Jackson’s elegant presence, authoritative voice and dogged reporting won acclaim for decades before she retired in 2013. Her reporting on world affairs and politics were recognised by an astonishing nine Walkleys including the Gold in 2006, as well as four Logie awards.

Jackson’s last Walkley, the 2017 documentary award, was for the story of her own struggle with Parkinson’s disease, with which she was diagnosed in 2014. In A Sense of Self, she bravely fronted the cameras to reveal her own physical and mental decline.

https://www.theguardian.com/media/2018/jun/29/liz-jackson-acclaimed-abc-journalist-dies-aged-67


----------



## basilio (29 June 2018)

Liz Jacksons legacy.
 Print  Email  Facebook  Twitter  More
*Liz Jackson's legacy as one of the most important Australian reporters of her generation*
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-06-29/liz-jackson-leaves-a-legacy-of-telling-real-stories/9921762


----------



## noirua (10 July 2018)

*Tab Hunter* (born *Arthur Andrew Kelm*; July 11, 1931 – July 8, 2018) was an American actor, pop singer, film producer, and author. He starred in more than 40 films and was a well-known Hollywood star of the 1950s and 1960s.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tab_Hunter


----------



## basilio (17 August 2018)

Aretha Franklin passed away. Huge part of US history.


Watch Aretha Franklin, the ‘queen of soul’, who has died at the age of 76, perform her hit single (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman through six decades. Franklin sold more than 75m records in her lifetime and won 18 Grammy awards. After signing with Atlantic in 1966 she had an extraordinary run of singles including her cover of Otis Redding’s Respect, I Say a Little Prayer and (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman Aretha Franklin dies aged 76 The queen of soul – a life in pictures


----------



## Tisme (17 August 2018)

basilio said:


> Aretha Franklin passed away. Huge part of US history.
> 
> 
> Watch Aretha Franklin, the ‘queen of soul’, who has died at the age of 76, perform her hit single (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman through six decades. Franklin sold more than 75m records in her lifetime and won 18 Grammy awards. After signing with Atlantic in 1966 she had an extraordinary run of singles including her cover of Otis Redding’s Respect, I Say a Little Prayer and (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman Aretha Franklin dies aged 76 The queen of soul – a life in pictures





I went to "Beautiful" last night, great show and A Natural Woman was featured. Carol King and Gerry Goffin story, mixed with their friends Barry Mann and Cynthia Weil.

(Gerry Goffin was one smart cooky with lyrics. So Sad The Song, by Gladys Knight is my favourite which I played at my departed's funeral.)


----------



## Triathlete (18 August 2018)

Kofi Annan, one of the world's most celebrated diplomats and a charismatic symbol of the United Nations who rose through its ranks to become the first black African secretary-general, has died. He was 80.

His foundation announced his death in Switzerland on Saturday in a tweet , saying that he died after a short unspecified illness.


----------



## noirua (26 August 2018)

*McCain, The Man Who Should Have Been President.*
*John Sidney McCain III (August 29, 1936 – August 25, 2018) was an American politician who served as the senior United States Senator from Arizona, a seat to which he was first elected in 1986, until his death. He was the Republican nominee for President of the United States in the 2008 election, which he lost to Barack Obama*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McCain*
*




*


----------



## noirua (26 August 2018)

US Senator John McCain, war hero and presidential candidate died Saturday after battling brain cancer for more than a year. He was 81. McCain had discontinued medical treatment, his family said Friday. (Aug 25) -- The Associated Press


John McCain, military hero & prominent Republican:


Revisiting Hanoi where John McCain crashed and was help captive

In 1967, John McCain was shot down during a bombing run over North Vietnam. Already wounded, he was found and captured by enemy forces, who refused him medical treatment and stabbed him with a bayonet. He was kept prisoner for over five years. CBS Phoenix KPHO affiliate Jared Dillingham reports from Hanoi on McCain's legacy in the city.


Sen. John McCain: The 2017 60 Minutes Interview


----------



## noirua (27 August 2018)

*'King of Broadway comedy' Neil Simon dies at 91 *
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/worl...-dies-at-91/ar-BBMtIqh?li=BBoPWjQ&ocid=HEA000

*Marvin Neil Simon* (July 4, 1927 – August 26, 2018) was an American playwright, screenwriter and author. He wrote more than 30 plays and nearly the same number of movie screenplays, mostly adaptations of his plays. He received more combined Oscar and Tony nominations than any other writer.[2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Simon


----------



## noirua (7 September 2018)

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
Burton Leon Reynolds Jr. (February 11, 1936 – September 6, 2018) was an American actor, director and producer. He first rose to prominence starring in television series such as Gunsmoke (1962–1965), Hawk (1966), and Dan August (1970–1971).*

*His breakout film role was as Lewis Medlock in Deliverance (1972). Reynolds played the leading role in a number of box office hits, such as The Longest Yard (1974), Smokey and the Bandit (1977), Semi-Tough (1977), Hooper (1978), Smokey and the Bandit II (1980), The Cannonball Run (1981) and The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (1982).*

*After a few box office failures, Reynolds returned to television, starring in the sitcom Evening Shade (1990–1994). He was nominated for the Academy Award for Best Supporting Actor for his performance in Boogie Nights (1997).[1][2][3]*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burt_Reynolds*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ask_Me_What_I_Am


----------



## noirua (7 September 2018)




----------



## CanOz (7 September 2018)

RIP Burt....


----------



## noirua (2 October 2018)

*Charles Aznavour, Enduring French Singer With Global Reach, Dies at 94*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/01/obituaries/charles-aznavour-dead.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront




	

		
			
		

		
	
Mr. Aznavour and Ulla Thorsell during their wedding in Las Vegas in 1967.

*Charles Aznavour* (/æznəvʊər/; French: [ʃaʁl aznavuʁ]; born *Shahnour Vaghinag Aznavourian*, Armenian: Շահնուր Վաղինակ Ազնավուրեան; 22 May 1924 – 1 October 2018)[1][A] was a French-Armenian[4] singer, lyricist, actor, public activist and diplomat. Aznavour was known for his unique tenor[5] voice: clear and ringing in its upper reaches, with gravelly and profound low notes. In a career spanning over 70 years, he recorded more than 1,200 songs interpreted in eight languages.[6] For himself and others, he wrote or co-wrote more than 1,000 songs. He was one of France's most popular and enduring singers.[7][8]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Aznavour


----------



## SirRumpole (2 October 2018)

Ron Casey, contraversial broadcaster dies aged 89.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-02/ron-casey-veteran-broadcaster-dead-at-88/10328050


----------



## noirua (6 October 2018)

*Montserrat Caballé, Revered Spanish Prima Donna, Dies at 85*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/06/obituaries/montserrat-caballe-dead.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/obituaries&action=click&contentCollection=obituaries&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront


*Montserrat Caballé* (Catalan: [munsəˈrat kəβəˈʎe]; 12 April 1933 – 6 October 2018), born *Maria de Montserrat Viviana Concepción Caballé i Folch*, was a Spanish operatic soprano. She sang a wide variety of roles, but is best known as an exponent of the works of Verdi and of the bel canto repertoire, notably the works of Rossini, Bellini, and Donizetti which she performed in leading opera houses.[1]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montserrat_Caballé



*Farrokh Bulsara* (5 September 1946 – 24 November 1991), known professionally as *Freddie Mercury*, was a British singer, songwriter and record producer, best known as the lead vocalist of the rock band Queen. He was known for his flamboyant stage persona and four-octave vocal range.[3][4][5] Mercury wrote numerous hits for Queen, including "Bohemian Rhapsody", "Killer Queen", "Somebody to Love", "Don't Stop Me Now", "Crazy Little Thing Called Love", and "We Are the Champions". He led a solo career while performing with Queen, and occasionally served as a producer and guest musician for other artists.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddie_Mercury


----------



## SirRumpole (16 October 2018)

Microsoft co founder, investor and philanthropist Paul Allen dies aged 65.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-16/microsoft-co-founder-paul-allen-dies-aged-65/10381174


----------



## sptrawler (7 November 2018)

Well not a person, but a loved personality, I couldn't believe how long ago this picture was taken at Perth zoo 1995. 
Jeez I'm getting old, it seemed like a couple of years ago.

https://thewest.com.au/news/animals...h-mukulu-dies-in-melbourne-zoo-ng-b881014982z


----------



## jbocker (8 November 2018)

sptrawler said:


> Well not a person, but a loved personality, I couldn't believe how long ago this picture was taken at Perth zoo 1995.
> Jeez I'm getting old, it seemed like a couple of years ago.
> 
> https://thewest.com.au/news/animals...h-mukulu-dies-in-melbourne-zoo-ng-b881014982z



Yes one of the most memorable photos I have ever seen. That distainful look on the calf is unforgettable.


----------



## wayneL (20 November 2018)

Vale Larry Pickering


----------



## Knobby22 (20 November 2018)

wayneL said:


> Vale Larry Pickering



I remember my parents friends had one of his nude politician calendars cartoons in their toilet.
As a 13 year old I found it quite shocking. At his peak in the 80's he was amazingly influential. He ended up looking a bit dodgy unfortunately.


----------



## Ann (20 November 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> I remember my parents friends had one of his nude politician calendars cartoons in their toilet.
> As a 13 year old I found it quite shocking. At his peak in the 80's he was amazingly influential. He ended up looking a bit dodgy unfortunately.




Guess what Knobby....I still have his 'Pickering's Playmates of '83' hanging on the inside of my pantry door to this day. It is very, very naughty!


----------



## dutchie (20 November 2018)

Thanks for all the laughs, Larry.
RIP


----------



## Bill M (1 December 2018)

*George HW Bush, former US president, dies*

*https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12-01/george-hw-bush-former-us-president-dies/10574566*


----------



## sptrawler (3 December 2018)

*Paul Sherwen*,
British cycling champion and popular Tour de France commentator, died age 62.
R.I.P it was great listening to you and Phill Liggett. Thanks for the memories.

https://www.sbs.com.au/cyclingcentr.../our-heart-breaking-paul-sherwen-dies-aged-62


----------



## Ann (8 December 2018)

*Albert Frère, 92, Belgian Master of Multinational Mergers, Dies*

I had never heard of this man but he had a lovely philosophy of life and business, I think it really shows in his beautiful face. I just have to do a picture of him in photoshop.

_Often described as the Warren Buffett of Belgium, Mr. Frère operated without fanfare from a luxurious apartment in Paris and from Charleroi, a city in southern Belgium near the town of his birth. He became, according to Forbes, the wealthiest man in his own country and was among the richest in Europe, with a net worth estimated at close to $6 billion.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/07/obituaries/albert-frere-dead.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
_


----------



## greggles (27 December 2018)

Penny Cook who played Vicky the Vet on A Country Practice has died of cancer at age 61.


----------



## bellenuit (27 December 2018)

US President Gerald Ford on the 26th


----------



## SirRumpole (27 December 2018)

bellenuit said:


> US President Gerald Ford on the 26th




A bit late aren't you ?

He died in 2006.

However Penny Cook of "A Country Practise" died today of cancer aged 61.


----------



## bellenuit (27 December 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> A bit late aren't you ?
> 
> He died in 2006.




LOL. I saw it one of my newsfeeds today and I was surprised I didn't see it mentioned elsewhere. Maybe he just turned in his grave seeing the antics of the current title holder.


----------



## greggles (3 January 2019)

"Captain" Daryl Dragon, one half of popular '70s duo The Captain & Tennille, died yesterday at age 76.


----------



## Bill M (17 January 2019)

*VANGUARD FOUNDER JOHN BOGLE DIES AT 89*

John Bogle -- also known as Jack -- founder of investment management firm Vanguard, has died in Pennsylvania, the company said Wednesday. He was 89.

"Jack Bogle made an impact on not only the entire investment industry, but more importantly, on the lives of countless individuals saving for their futures or their children's futures," said Vanguard CEO Tim Buckley in a statement.

http://www.thebull.com.au/articles/a/79601-vanguard-founder-john-bogle-dies-at-89.html


----------



## PZ99 (22 January 2019)

12 Larger-Than-Life Facts About Carol Channing

http://mentalfloss.com/article/74540/12-facts-about-carol-channing-her-95th-birthday


----------



## Ann (6 February 2019)

*Albert J. Dunlap, Tough Executive Known as Chainsaw Al, Dies at 81*


----------



## Logique (6 February 2019)

greggles said:


> Penny Cook who played Vicky the Vet on A Country Practice has died of cancer at age 61.
> View attachment 90973



A sad loss. Cook was utterly luminous in the role as Vicky the Vet in _A Country Practice_, an all time great Aussie prime time soapie.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 March 2019)

Respected journalist and media host Mike Willesee has died at76 from throat cancer.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03-01/journalism-icon-mike-willesee-dead-at-76/10861942


----------



## greggles (1 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Respected journalist and media host Mike Willesee has died at76 from throat cancer.




A great loss to journalism. Willesee was a master interviewer. Watch him rake Paul Keating over the coals here:



And yes, for those not old enough to remember, that's what ACA was like 25 years ago. Real journalism, not sensationalised beat ups, thinly-disguised infomercials and puff pieces.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 March 2019)

greggles said:


> A great loss to journalism. Willesee was a master interviewer. Watch him rake Paul Keating over the coals here:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, for those not old enough to remember, that's what ACA was like 25 years ago. Real journalism, not sensationalised beat ups, thinly-disguised infomercials and puff pieces.





I'd give Keating a points victory in that interview. And he won the election.

But Willesee took it to him.


----------



## JonathanMcGee (4 March 2019)

We all do not last forever. Even such great people.


----------



## IFocus (4 March 2019)

How good was Keating and how would any of the current political leaders stand up against a aggressive Willesee?


----------



## Darc Knight (4 March 2019)

IFocus said:


> How good was Keating and how would any of the current political leaders stand up against a aggressive Willesee?




That NSW right faction of the Labor party produced some very good Politicians. If only the Libs had a "left" with a similar philosophy.


----------



## IFocus (4 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> That NSW right faction of the Labor party produced some very good Politicians. If only the Libs had a "left" with a similar philosophy.




Yes they were a tough lot the NSW right out right ruthless unfortunately a couple of crims came through that lot to.

Interestingly the very warning Keating was giving against Hewson is exactly what we are seeing now with labour laws or the lack of.

As for the Libs big money tells them what they believe Keating always called them "the lazy Liberals"


----------



## DB008 (5 March 2019)

*'90210' and 'Riverdale' Star Luke Perry Dead at 52*
*After Suffering Stroke*​Luke Perry is dead at the age of 52, days after suffering a massive stroke at his home in Los Angeles, according to TMZ.

Luke passed away Monday morning at St. Joseph's Hospital in Burbank. "He was surrounded by his children Jack and Sophie, fiancé Wendy Madison Bauer, ex-wife Minnie Sharp, mother Ann Bennett, step-father Steve Bennett, brother Tom Perry, sister Amy Coder, and other close family and friends," his rep said in a statement.

Paramedics responded to the home of the "Beverly Hills, 90210" star on Wednesday, February 27 and transported him to a nearby hospital. Perry had been busy at work on "Riverdale," on which he plays the father to Archie Andrews (KJ Apa). According to TMZ, he had recently filmed scenes for the CW show on the Warner Bros. lot in Los Angeles.​


http://toofab.com/2019/03/04/90210-and-riverdale-star-luke-perry-dead-at-52-after-suffering-stroke/​


----------



## DB008 (5 March 2019)

*The Prodigy singer Keith Flint dies aged 49*​Keith Flint, the fiery frontman of British dance-electronic band The Prodigy, has been found dead at his home near London, the band said. He was 49.

The Prodigy co-founder Liam Howlett wrote on Instagram that Flint had taken his own life, saying: "I can't believe I'm saying this but our brother Keith took his own life … I'm shell shocked, f****in angry, confused and heart broken."

Police confirmed that the body of a 49-year-old man had been found at a home in Brook Hill, north-east of London.

They said the death was being treated as non-suspicious and a file would be sent to the coroner — standard practice in cases of violent or unexplained deaths.

Flint was the stage persona of the band, whose 1990s hits Firestarter and Breathe were an incendiary fusion of techno, breakbeat and acid house music.

He was renowned for his manic stage energy — he once described his dancing style as "shouting with my body" — and distinctive look.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03-04/prodigy-keith-flint-dies-aged-49/10869920​


----------



## sptrawler (27 March 2019)

Bruce Yardley, great Australian cricketer, always had a smile on his face. Lost his fight with cancer age 71. 

https://thewest.com.au/sport/cricke...ies-age-71-after-cancer-battle-ng-b881149030z


----------



## sptrawler (29 March 2019)

Gary Sidebottom, a footy legend of my era, swan Districts fan will feel it.

https://thewest.com.au/sport/swan-d...-fame-inductee-state-of-origin-ng-b881151434z

Always gave his best.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Gary Sidebottom, a footy legend of my era, swan Districts fan will feel it.
> 
> https://thewest.com.au/sport/swan-d...-fame-inductee-state-of-origin-ng-b881151434z
> 
> Always gave his best.



I had his footy card.


----------



## rederob (30 March 2019)

Vale Jack Absalom
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03-24/jack-absalom-dead-at-91/10933358


----------



## qldfrog (30 March 2019)

Shame i had to switch the ignore flag to learn about the brushman of the bush.
RIP Vale Jack Absalom
A great man, a great life


----------



## lindsayf (30 March 2019)

Great character, great legacy
Looking at his dingo by desert waterhole piece on the wall right now.


----------



## noirua (6 May 2019)

Australian DJ and music producer Adam Sky has died in an accident on the Indonesian island of Bali, his representatives have said.
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/worl...ducer-dies-aged-42/ar-AAAW7B1?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## bellenuit (13 May 2019)

Doris Day dead at 97


----------



## PZ99 (16 May 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Hawke


----------



## sptrawler (16 May 2019)

He certainly changed Australia, had amazing charisma and pulled off the unimaginable.


----------



## PZ99 (18 June 2019)

RIP the poor little rich girl who went all the way to 95 - good innings 

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-06-18/gloria-vanderbilt-passes/11218972


----------



## SirRumpole (21 June 2019)

Bill Collins, movie critic and tv presenter. Age 84.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-06-21/bill-collins-mr-movies-dies/11235282


----------



## basilio (16 September 2019)

He died a long time ago but Alexander von Humboldts work an d life changed the way we viewed the world.  We still use much of his learnings in 2019.

Thought this was a great story on a person most of us may not have heard about.

*Humboldt 2.0: Why a scientist born 250 years ago is more relevant than ever*
Alexander von Humboldt measured everything in sight. Though many of his discoveries are hard to categorize or have been superseded, his holistic view of nature led the way to how we see and understand the world today. 

The name Humboldt stands for excellence and over the years has been used for universities, schools and ships. It has also been used to sell everything from sewing machines to cigars. Yet, sadly for Alexander von Humboldt's scientific reputation, he didn't manage to come up with any simple ideas that shook the world. He struggled to find answers and constantly revisited problems. After his death in 1859, his fame dimmed and during World War I he nearly disappeared from view completely when all things German were kicked to the curb in much of the Western world.

But now, 250 years after his birth, Humboldt is suddenly back in fashion. His image is once again being used to sell everything from fountain pens to tote bags. The literature on him is starting to pile up and soon Berlin's newest museum housed in the rebuilt city palace will also carry his name: Humboldt Forum.

The Prussian scientist, writer, fearless adventurer and polymath is once more at the center of scientific thinking. Oddly enough, his interdisciplinary approach to science that has put him back in the spotlight is exactly what led to his fall from grace well over 100 years ago.
https://www.dw.com/en/humboldt-20-w...ars-ago-is-more-relevant-than-ever/a-47354061


----------



## SirRumpole (28 November 2019)

Clive James, author and wit, dies in London aged 80.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11-28/clive-james-dies-aged-80/5751522


----------



## chiff (28 November 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Clive James, author and wit, dies in London aged 80.
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11-28/clive-james-dies-aged-80/5751522



Who can forget Margarita Pratakan...introduced by him of silver tongue.


----------



## basilio (29 November 2019)

The Passing of dying breed -  courageous , competent,incorruptible Republicians.
Lot of history in this obituary.

*William Ruckelshaus, who defied Nixon during Watergate, dies at 87*

Ex-deputy attorney general quit in ‘Saturday Night Massacre’
Led EPA and called Trump’s policy ‘completely fraudulent’






Barack Obama presents the Presidential Medal of Freedom to William Ruckelshaus in November 2015. Photograph: Carlos Barria/Reuters
William Ruckelshaus, who famously quit his job in the US justice department rather than carry out Richard Nixon’s order to fire the special prosecutor investigating the Watergate scandal, has died. He was 87.

Ruckelshaus was also the first administrator of the US Environmental Protection Agency, which confirmed his death.

A lifelong Republican, he was also acting director of the FBI. But his moment of fame came on 20 October 1973, when he was a deputy attorney general and joined attorney general Elliot Richardson in resigning rather than carry out Nixon’s unlawful order to fire special prosecutor Archibald Cox.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/nov/28/william-ruckelshaus-nixon-watergate-epa-trump


----------



## Knobby22 (3 December 2019)

Greedy Smith, the guy who wrote and mostly sang my favourite songs for Mental as Anything.
I bought their Fundamental as Anything album in 1985, played it heaps.


----------



## DB008 (11 December 2019)

*Marie Fredriksson is dead - turned 61*​Marie Fredriksson has passed away. The world star and Roxette artist passed away on Monday morning after a long illness. She turned 61 years old.
“What a fantastic dream we got to share! Thank you Marie, thank you for EVERYTHING, ”Per Gessle writes in a statement.

“It is with great sadness that we have to announce that one of our biggest and most beloved artists is gone. Marie Fredriksson died on the morning of December 9 in the suites of her previous illness, ”writes Marie Dimberg, press contact and manager for Roxette and Gyllene times in a press release.

Marie Fredriksson was one of the members of the world famous band Roxette together with Per Gessle. Roxette was founded in 1986 and is one of Sweden's most internationally successful bands of all time.

Marie Fredriksson fell ill in 2002 when she suffered a brain tumor. In 2009, she began performing again with Roxette and conducting world tours.​
https://www.svt.se/kultur/marie-fredriksson-ar-dod​


----------



## DB008 (23 January 2020)

*Terry Jones: Monty Python star dies aged 77*​
Monty Python star Terry Jones has died at the age of 77, after having suffered from dementia, his agent has said.

A statement from his family said: "We have all lost a kind, funny, warm, creative and truly loving man."

Fellow Python Sir Michael Palin described Jones as "one of the funniest writer-performers of his generation".

John Cleese said: "It feels strange that a man of so many talents and such endless enthusiasm, should have faded so gently away..."

He added: "Of his many achievements, for me the greatest gift he gave us all was his direction of Life of Brian. Perfection."

Eric Idle, another member of the highly influential comedy troupe, recalled the "many laughs, moments of total hilarity onstage and off we have all shared with him".

He went on: "It's too sad if you knew him, but if you didn't you will always smile at the many wonderfully funny moments he gave us."​
​


----------



## qldfrog (1 February 2020)

Not that well known but very sad
https://www.news.com.au/sport/tenni...t/news-story/e4976d9028785024ca8e8c4d0c5cae46
Too young to die rip


----------



## Knobby22 (1 February 2020)

qldfrog said:


> Not that well known but very sad
> https://www.news.com.au/sport/tenni...t/news-story/e4976d9028785024ca8e8c4d0c5cae46
> Too young to die rip



Terrible. Awful.
Altitude sickness?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 February 2020)

Guitarist *Andy Gill, *who supplied the scratching, seething sound that fuelled the highly influential British punk band _Gang of Four_, has died aged 64.

His death came after a brief respiratory illness.

"His uncompromising artistic vision and commitment to the cause meant that he was still listening to mixes for the upcoming record, whilst planning the next tour from his hospital bed," the band said in a statement.

Gill, along with original bandmates Jon King, Hugo Burnham and Dave Allen released in 1979 one of the most seminal albums of the punk era, Entertainment!.

It was named by Rolling Stone magazine in 2003 as one of the 500 greatest albums ever.

(wouldn't really call them "punk" !)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 February 2020)

Kirk Douglas. 103 big ones


----------



## SirRumpole (6 February 2020)

I can't see the reason for two death notice threads.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 February 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I can't see the reason for two death notice threads.



are you saying that just in passing?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 February 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I can't see the reason for two death notice threads.



PS I'd prefer _Well known _to _Important, _if the threads are going to be culled/ merged


----------



## SirRumpole (6 February 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> are you saying that just in passing?






Yes, I'm just on my way out.


----------



## sptrawler (7 February 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> PS I'd prefer _Well known _to _Important, _if the threads are going to be culled/ merged



I agree with you, when I posted the important people thread came up in the search function, but the last thing I would class an actor as is important.
To me that is the same as calling someone who presents information in the media, a reporter, when most IMO could really be classed as bloggers.
A bit like classing our daily papers as newspapers, when in my opinion they are tabloids and chat sheets.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 March 2020)

*Julie Felix*

https://amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/amp.theguardian.com/music/2020/mar/24/julie-felix-obituary?amp_js_v=a3&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQFKAGwASA=#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/mar/24/julie-felix-obituary


----------



## basilio (6 April 2020)

COVID 19 will keep coming up as the cause of death of many people.

* Alan Merrill obituary *
Musician and writer of the popular anthem I Love Rock’n’Roll

The singer and songwriter Alan Merrill, who has died aged 69 after contracting Covid-19, will be chiefly remembered for the song I Love Rock’n’Roll. Merrill composed it after hearing the Rolling Stones’ 1974 hit It’s Only Rock’n’Roll (But I Like It), which he considered took an unsuitably apologetic attitude to the music he loved. The Arrows’ 1975 version was not a hit, but a recording by Joan Jett and the Blackhearts spent seven weeks at the top of the US Billboard pop chart in 1982.

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/apr/05/alan-merrill-obituary


----------



## basilio (6 April 2020)

* Retired judge and Cummings' uncle Sir John Laws dies after contracting Covid-19 *
Relative of No 10 adviser hailed as ‘one of the greatest lawyers of his generation’

Laws was one of the UK’s leading authorities in public law and democracy, asserting the primacy of the constitution over parliament in the balance of power in Britain. He rose to become an appeal court judge after representing the government as first Treasury counsel followed by a period as a high court judge. After retirement from the bar he was elected a visiting professor of legal science at Cambridge University.

https://www.theguardian.com/law/202...-john-laws-dies-after-contracting-coronavirus


----------



## sptrawler (7 April 2020)

Honor Blackman, died of natural causes age 94, one of the first Bond girls and preceded Dianna Rigg in the 'Avengers'.

https://au.news.yahoo.com/honor-blackman-pussy-galore-bond-girl-dies-024905732.html


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 June 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Guitarist *Andy Gill, *who supplied the scratching, seething sound that fuelled the highly influential British punk band _Gang of Four_, has died aged 64.
> 
> His death came after a brief respiratory illness.



and, later down the track;


> Andy Gill returned from a tour in China on 23 November 2019 and fell ill in December with* many symptoms of Covid-19*. He died in St Thomas's hospital on 1 February. Doctors did consider whether it might be this new virus they were hearing about, but the timelines didn't seem plausible



... at the time.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 June 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and, later down the track;
> ... at the time.



64 is young, very suspicious.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 June 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> 64 is young, very suspicious.



His partner got it, her stepfather passed. Very very suspicious

sorry about the link; it doesn't seem to come up.
try bbc.com/news/health-52935644


----------



## macca (9 June 2020)

Try this one

https://www.loudersound.com/news/was-gang-of-fours-andy-gill-an-early-victim-of-covid-19


----------



## noirua (18 June 2020)

*Dame Vera Lynn, the Forces’ Sweetheart, dies aged 103
“I feel very fortunate to have reached 103, and my day will be made all the more special by hearing from people all around the world.






"We'll Meet Again" is a 1939 British song made famous by singer Vera Lynn with music and lyrics composed and written by Ross Parker and Hughie Charles. The song is one of the most famous of the Second World War era, and resonated with soldiers going off to fight and their families and sweethearts. 
She is widely known as "the Forces' Sweetheart", and gave outdoor concerts for the troops in Egypt, India, and Burma during the war as part of Entertainments National Service Association (ENSA). The songs most associated with her are "We'll Meet Again", "The White Cliffs of Dover", "A Nightingale Sang in Berkeley Square" and "There'll Always Be an England".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vera_Lynn

Lynn has devoted much time and energy to charity work connected with ex-servicemen, disabled children and breast cancer. She is held in great affection by veterans of the Second World War and in 2000 was named the Briton who best exemplified the spirit of the 20th century.*


----------



## DB008 (14 July 2020)

*Former 'Mythbusters' co-host Grant Imahara dead at 49*​
Grant Imahara, a former electrical engineer who became co-host of Discovery Channel's "Mythbusters," has died, according to multiple reports. He was 49.

The Hollywood Reporter reports Imahara died suddenly after a brain aneurysm.

“We are heartbroken to hear this sad news about Grant," a Discovery Channel spokesperson told Variety in a statement. "He was an important part of our Discovery family and a really wonderful man. Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family."

Imahara hosted more than 200 episodes of "Mythbusters" from 2005 to 2014, according to Variety.

Before "Mythbusters," Imahara worked at Lucasfilm's THX and Industrial Light and Magic, contributing on several iconic films including the "Star Wars" prequel trilogy, the two "Matrix" sequels and "The Lost World: Jurassic Park."​



https://www.abc10.com/article/news/...obit/507-82ddb2c7-5583-4334-b4de-6146043f2d12​


----------



## basilio (19 July 2020)

* John Lewis, US civil rights hero and Democratic congressman, dies at 80 *
Lewis helped Martin Luther King organise the March on Washington in 1963 and once suffered a fractured skull at the hands of state troopers

Very significant figure in moving the civil rights movement. Been a strong Congressman since 1987.
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...ts-hero-and-democratic-congressman-dies-at-80
-------
Guess which world leader has not yet been able to  make any acknowledgment on his contribution to the US?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2020)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-07-26/fleetwood-mac-founding-guitarist-peter-green-died/12492856

Peter Green, guitarist.


----------



## DB008 (27 July 2020)

*'Gone With the Wind' star Olivia de Havilland dies at 104*​Olivia de Havilland, classic star of Hollywood and two-time winner of the Academy Award for Best Actress, died peacefully in her sleep at her home in Paris, France, on Saturday. She was 104.

https://ew.com/movies/gone-with-the-wind-star-olivia-de-havilland-dies-at-104/​


----------



## Knobby22 (31 July 2020)

Former US presidential hopeful Herman Cain and co chair of black voices for Trump has died from coronavirus. He was hospitalised two weeks after attending Tulsa rally.

He probably knew the risks and would not have been able to wear a mask. Bad luck mate. I remember him.


----------



## qldfrog (31 July 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Former US presidential hopeful Herman Cain and co chair of black voices for Trump has died from coronavirus. He was hospitalised two weeks after attending Tulsa rally.
> 
> He probably knew the risks and would not have been able to wear a mask. Bad luck mate. I remember him.



Aged 75 for those wondering


----------



## qldfrog (31 July 2020)

A successful African American..not to use the b word,  businessman 
Learning everyday


----------



## bellenuit (3 August 2020)

*John Hume: Nobel Peace Prize winner dies aged 83*
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/politics/john-hume-architect-of-peace-process-dies-aged-83-1.4320522


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

Justin Townes Earle. Dead at 38

https://amp-abc-net-au.cdn.ampproje...08-24/justin-townes-earle-dead-at-38/12588882


----------



## bellenuit (10 September 2020)

*Actress Dame Diana Rigg dies aged 82*
https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-54106509


----------



## Bill M (12 September 2020)

I will never forget him and the day we won the right to host the 2000 Olympics. It was a very special time.
---
*Former NSW premier John Fahey, who helped bring the Olympics to Sydney, dies aged 75*

"His contribution to the state and nation will leave a lasting legacy."  

He was NSW premier from 1992 to 1995.

One of his most notable achievements was his role in the successful bid for Sydney to host the 2000 Olympics.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-12/former-nsw-premier-john-fahey-dies-aged-75/12657882
---


----------



## DB008 (19 September 2020)

Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Champion Of Gender Equality, Dies At 87


https://www.npr.org/2020/09/18/1003...nsburg-champion-of-gender-equality-dies-at-87


----------



## dutchie (24 September 2020)

Dean Jones - 59
Died suddenly in Mumbai, India
One of the best batsmen to watch, especially the short form games.


----------



## sptrawler (25 September 2020)

Yes Dutchie, as flamboyant as Viv Richards, one of Aussies great cricketers.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 September 2020)

dutchie said:


> Dean Jones - 59
> Died suddenly in Mumbai, India
> One of the best batsmen to watch, especially the short form games.



He did a talk at a charity function I was at many years ago. He was having heart troubles then. Had a heart attack quite young.

I remember a story he told, when he played cricket as a kid, if he went out cheaply his Dad would just leave so he had to walk home. Sometimes he would have to walk for 4 hours to get home.


----------



## basilio (30 September 2020)

Helen Reddy died in the US. 

*Helen Reddy's I Am Woman became an anthem for female empowerment across generations*









						I Am Woman was dismissed as 'women's lib crap' — until it wasn't
					

In 1971, Helen Reddy was looking for songs to record that reflected her own sense of empowerment as a woman. Finding nothing, she decided to write her own.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Bill M (7 October 2020)

*Eddie Van Halen, guitarist for rock band Van Halen, dies aged 65*
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10...ies-aged-65-after-battle-with-cancer/12738288


----------



## Bill M (7 October 2020)

*Johnny Nash, singer of 'I Can See Clearly Now,' dies aged 80*
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10...-of-i-can-see-clearly-now-dies-at-80/12741598


----------



## noirua (21 October 2020)

*Actor Robert Redford has said his "grief is immeasurable" following the death of his son, James.*




__





						'The grief is immeasurable': Robert Redford pays tribute to his son
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## bellenuit (1 November 2020)

RIP, Mr Bond. Sean Connery has died at age 90.









						Sean Connery: James Bond actor dies aged 90
					

He was the first to bring James Bond to the big screen and played the role seven times.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## dutchie (1 November 2020)

bellenuit said:


> RIP, Mr Bond. Sean Connery has died at age 90.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The best 007 by a country mile.

RIP


----------



## cynic (1 November 2020)




----------



## bellenuit (7 November 2020)




----------



## SirRumpole (7 November 2020)

bellenuit said:


> View attachment 114298




A shame, I liked him in As Time Goes By.


----------



## bellenuit (9 November 2020)




----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2020)

Jeannie Little, 35 years in the biz until she got Alzheimer's in early 2000s.

My Mum was a fan, thought she was really funny.


----------



## basilio (13 November 2020)

Patricia Boswoth died earlier this year in New York.  Another of the thousands of people who contracted COVID.
Didn't know much about her but this story is an insight into a talented  actor and  writer 









						Remembering Patricia Bosworth: A Vanity Fair Contributor Since the 1980s, Claimed by Coronavirus
					

Last week the 86-year-old actor turned journalist biographer died due to complications from COVID-19. Her colleagues pay homage to their beloved friend.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## bellenuit (15 November 2020)

*'Ultimate entertainer' Des O'Connor dies aged 88*

*








						'Ultimate entertainer' Des O'Connor dies aged 88
					

The star, whose 45-year career included hit singles and TV chat shows, died "peacefully" in his sleep.



					www.bbc.com
				



*


----------



## basilio (21 November 2020)

Jan Morris died at 94. Outstanding journalist and writer.  Also one of the earliest  public figures to have a sex change and then wrote a besst selling book on how she came to the understanding she was really a woman.









						Jan Morris, historian, travel writer and trans pioneer, dies aged 94
					

From her Everest scoop to her journey as a trans woman, the author’s authoritative voice and questioning mind found an eager audience




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## noirua (26 November 2020)

Diego Maradona - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## dutchie (26 November 2020)

noirua said:


> Diego Maradona - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





An extremely talented footballer. It seems that his lifestyle caught up to him.
Lost respect for him in the 1986 World Cup and his "Hand of God" goal.









						Moment that defined Maradona forever
					

Diego Maradona scored more than 300 goals, many touched with genius, but the two most memorable ones came within four minutes of each other on June 22, 1986 in Mexico.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## sptrawler (26 November 2020)

What is the old saying 'play hard, die young', it certainly sounded like he partied hard during his post soccer days.


----------



## dutchie (26 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> What is the old saying 'play hard, die young', it certainly sounded like he partied hard during his post soccer days.



He sure did. Too much drugs.
Still, one of the all time greats, as far as skill is concerned.
Not too many sports stars get 3 days of national mourning.


----------



## noirua (27 November 2020)

dutchie said:


> He sure did. Too much drugs.
> Still, one of the all time greats, as far as skill is concerned.
> Not too many sports stars get 3 days of national mourning.



Yes!  George Best got an airport named after him in Northern Ireland.
So Maradona might become a new name for Argentina.


----------



## noirua (30 November 2020)

David Prowse - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*David Charles Prowse* MBE (1 July 1935 – 28 November 2020) was an English bodybuilder,[1] weightlifter and character actor in British film and television. Worldwide, he was best known for physically portraying Darth Vader in the original _Star Wars_ trilogy (with the character's voice being performed by James Earl Jones); in 2015, he starred in a documentary concerning that role, entitled _I Am Your Father_. Prior to his role as Vader, Prowse had established himself as a prominent figure in British culture as the first Green Cross Code man, a character used in road safety advertising aimed at children.[2][3][4]








						Green Cross Code - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Knobby22 (2 December 2020)

noirua said:


> David Prowse - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Caught covid. Died 2 weeks later.


----------



## noirua (11 December 2020)

Barbara Windsor - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




In 1970, she landed the role of music hall legend Marie Lloyd in the musical-biopic _Sing A Rude Song_. In 1972 she appeared in the West End in Tony Richardson's _The Threepenny Opera_ with Vanessa Redgrave. In 1975, she toured the UK, New Zealand and South Africa in her own show, _Carry On Barbara!_, and followed this with the role of Maria in _Twelfth Night_ at the Chichester Festival Theatre.









						Barbara Windsor: a life in pictures
					

Beloved actor Barbara Windsor has died at the age of 83. Best known for her roles in Carry On films and as Peggy Mitchell in EastEnders, here we look back at her life and career




					www.theguardian.com
				














						Carry On (franchise) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Kray twins - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



In the 1960s, the Kray brothers were widely seen as prosperous and charming celebrity nightclub owners and were part of the Swinging London scene. A large part of their fame was due to their non-criminal activities as popular figures on the celebrity circuit, being photographed by David Bailey on more than one occasion and socialising with lords, MPs, socialites and show business characters, including George Raft, Frank Sinatra, Peter Sellers, Judy Garland, Diana Dors, Shirley Bassey, Liza Minnelli, Cliff Richard, Jayne Mansfield, Danny La Rue and Barbara Windsor.





__





						Ronnie Knight - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Knight left his first wife Elizabeth White, to marry actress Barbara Windsor in 1964;[2] the couple divorced in 1985.[12] In 1987, Knight married Sue Haylock, his third wife, in Fuengirola.[9]


----------



## Knobby22 (11 December 2020)

I've watched and loved some of the Carry On movies. Carry on Doctor, made near my birth, was one of my favourites with Hatty, Syd, Kenneth Williams and of course Barbara Windsor.

I heard her say once of the Royal Family having the same last name as her _ "I am the real Windsor!!" Which is, of course, true

Couldn't make these movies today! Political correctness? They never heard of it. The second video below is one of the funniest scenes I have ever seen.


----------



## noirua (12 December 2020)

__





						2020 Celebrity Deaths in Australia
					

Famous Australians who have died in 2020



					www.legacy.com


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2020)

John le Carre , award winning author dies at 89.









						John le Carré, author of Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, dies aged 89
					

Thriller writer most famous for stories of complex cold war intrigue began his career as a real-life spy in postwar Europe




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## SirRumpole (16 December 2020)

It slipped under the radar, but one of the great journalists and producers, Gerald Stone died last month.

Famous for excellent work at Channel Nine, the ABC, SBS and channel 7, he sponsored such talents as Yana Wendt, George Negus and Ray Martin.

RIP.









						The 'father' of 60 Minutes Gerald Stone dies aged 87
					






					www.9news.com.au


----------



## wayneL (19 December 2020)




----------



## SirRumpole (20 December 2020)

Doug Anthony, former Nationals leader and deputy PM dies aged 90.









						Doug Anthony, Australia's longest-serving deputy prime minister, dies aged 90
					

Australia's longest-serving former deputy prime minister, Doug Anthony, dies in a nursing home at the age of 90, his family says.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (27 December 2020)

British-Soviet double agent George Blake dies aged 98 in Moscow (msn.com)
Britain says he exposed the identities of hundreds of Western agents across eastern Europe in the 1950s - some of whom were executed as a result.








						George Blake - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Blake, then family name Behar, was born in Rotterdam in the Netherlands in 1922, the son of a Protestant Dutch mother, and a Sephardi Jewish father who was a naturalised British subject.[2][3] He was named George after King George V of the United Kingdom.[4][5] His father, Albert Behar, served in the British Army during the First World War. While Albert received the Meritorious Service Medal, he embellished his war service when recounting it to his wife and children, and also concealed his Jewish background until his death.[6] The Behars lived a comfortable existence in the Netherlands until Albert's death in 1936. The thirteen-year-old Behar was sent to live with a wealthy aunt in Egypt,[7] where he continued his education at the English School in Cairo. He later attended Downing College, Cambridge, to read Russian.[8]
In 1961, Blake fell under suspicion after revelations by Polish defector Michael Goleniewski and others. He was arrested when he arrived in London after being summoned from Lebanon, where he had been enrolled at the Middle East Centre for Arabic Studies (MECAS).[21] Three days into his interrogation,[7] Blake denied he was tortured or blackmailed by the North Koreans. Without thinking what he was saying, he stated that he had switched sides voluntarily. He then gave his MI6 interrogators a full confession.[22]

The maximum sentence for any one offence under section 1 of the Official Secrets Act 1911 is 14 years, but his activities were divided into five time periods charged as five offences and, in May 1961 after an _in camera_ trial at the Old Bailey, he was sentenced to the maximum term of 14 years consecutively on each of three counts of spying for a potential enemy and 14 years concurrently on both the two remaining counts – a total of 42 years imprisonment – by the Lord Chief Justice, Lord Parker of Waddington. This sentence was reported by newspapers to represent one year for each of the agents who were killed when he betrayed them, although this is dubious.[18] It was the longest sentence (excluding life terms) ever handed down by a British court, until Nezar Hindawi was sentenced to 45 years for the attempted bombing of an El Al jet.

Five years into his imprisonment in Wormwood Scrubs, Blake escaped with the help of three men he had met in jail: Sean Bourke and two anti-nuclear campaigners, Michael Randle and Pat Pottle. The escape was masterminded by Bourke, who first approached Randle only for financial help with the escape. Randle became more involved and suggested they bring Pottle in on the plan as well, as he had suggested springing Blake to Randle in 1962 when they were both still in prison. Their motives for helping Blake to escape were their belief that the 42-year sentence was "inhuman" and because of a personal liking of Blake.[23]

Blake later married again in the Soviet Union and had more children. He also reconciled with his other children.[7] In late 2007, Blake was awarded the Order of Friendship on his 85th birthday by Vladimir Putin.[29] Blake's later book, _Transparent Walls_ (2006), as reported by the daily _Vzglyad_ ("The View"). Sergei Lebedev, the director of the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) of the Russian Federation, wrote in the book's foreword that despite the book being devoted to the past, it is about the present as well. He also wrote that Blake, the 85-year-old colonel of Foreign Intelligence, "still takes an active role in the affairs of the secret service."

Blake died on 26 December 2020, aged 98, in Moscow.[33][34] The RIA news agency first reported of Blake's death, citing Russia's SVR foreign intelligence agency. “We received some bitter news – the legendary George Blake passed away,” it said.[35] Russian President Vladimir Putin, himself an ex-KGB agent, expressed his "deep condolences" to Blake's family and friends. In a message published on the Kremlin website, the Russian leader noted Blake's "invaluable contribution to ensuring strategic parity and maintaining peace on the planet."[36]


----------



## jbocker (31 December 2020)

Dawn Wells has died. Beat known as Mary Ann in Gilligans Island.
I don't know about others but myself and friends adored Mary Ann well ahead of Ginger (who is now the only living member)
Apparently died of covid related causes. 
Gilligan's Island fame lasted nearly 60 years for star Dawn Wells (msn.com)


----------



## SirRumpole (31 December 2020)

jbocker said:


> Dawn Wells has died. Beat known as Mary Ann in Gilligans Island.
> I don't know about others but myself and friends adored Mary Ann well ahead of Ginger (who is now the only living member)
> Apparently died of covid related causes.
> Gilligan's Island fame lasted nearly 60 years for star Dawn Wells (msn.com)




Mary Anne was spunky.

The best of the cast imo.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2021)

Come on all you lazy "fat" bastards on the General Chat Thread and enter the stock picking competition. 

And post in the thread of your pick. Let us get to 100 entries in the January 2021 Comp.

gg


----------



## dutchie (4 January 2021)

If your a  Liverpudlian you will be sad....
*The rail clerk's son who became a Beatles buddy and Sixties icon: As veteran pop star Gerry Marsden dies at 78, a look back at his extraordinary life*








						As Gerry Marsden dies at 78, a look back at his extraordinary life
					

Gerry Marsden was one of the pioneers of the Merseybeat sound and turned You'll Never Walk Alone into both a singalong for football fans and an anthem of hope.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## noirua (22 January 2021)

Dolly Parton shares tribute after brother Randy dies aged 67 (msn.com)
“He is survived by his wife Deb, his daughter Heidi, son Sabyn, grandsons Huston and Trent.”
Dolly Parton said their duet on “Old Flames Can’t Hold a Candle to You” will always be “a highlight” in her own career.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randy_Parton


----------



## noirua (24 January 2021)

__





						Larry King, television and radio journalism royalty, dies at 87
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## bellenuit (24 January 2021)

noirua said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never liked the guy due to his lack of basic manners. I could never stand the way he pointed at his guests when he interviewed them. I also thought he was very overrated. Just because you wear braces doesn't make you a super interviewer, no more than it makes you a wall street guru as many of the latter seem to think.


----------



## noirua (28 January 2021)

Adrian Campos obituary: Ex-F1 driver and F2 team boss dies aged 60 (msn.com)


----------



## noirua (31 January 2021)

Grammy-nominated musician Sophie Xeon, 34,dies after 'sudden accident' | Daily Mail Online
Grammy-nominated 'trans icon' Sophie Xeon dead at 34: Scottish DJ who worked with Madonna and Charli XCX is killed in fall while 'climbing to watch full moon in Greece'​

'True to her spirituality she had climbed up to watch the full moon and accidentally slipped and fell.'


----------



## bellenuit (9 February 2021)




----------



## bellenuit (18 February 2021)

Rush Limbaugh Dies at 70; Turned Talk Radio Into a Right-Wing Attack Machine​With a following of 15 million and a divisive style of mockery, grievance and denigrating language, he was a force in reshaping American conservatism.









						Rush Limbaugh Dies at 70; Turned Talk Radio Into a Right-Wing Attack Machine
					

With a following of 15 million and a divisive style of mockery, grievance and denigrating language, he was a force in reshaping American conservatism.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## SirRumpole (18 March 2021)

Fans of Top Gear will be shocked and saddened by the death of Sabine Schmitz aged 51 from cancer.









						'A force of nature for women': Top Gear presenter Sabine Schmitz dies
					

Former racing driver Sabine Schmitz, the "Queen of the Nürburgring" who was also a presenter of the popular Top Gear TV show, dies at the age of 51.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 March 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> Fans of Top Gear will be shocked and saddened by the death of Sabine Schmitz aged 51 from cancer.


----------



## noirua (9 April 2021)

*Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh* (born *Prince Philip of Greece and Denmark*,[1] 10 June 1921[fn 1] – 9 April 2021) was a member of the British royal family as the husband of Queen Elizabeth II.

Philip was born into the Greek and Danish royal families. He was born in Greece, but his family was exiled from the country when he was an infant. After being educated in France, Germany, and the United Kingdom, he joined the British Royal Navy in 1939, aged 18. From July 1939, he began corresponding with the thirteen-year-old Princess Elizabeth, whom he had first met in 1934. During the Second World War he served with distinction in the Mediterranean and Pacific Fleets. After the war, Philip was granted permission by George VI to marry Elizabeth. Before the official announcement of their engagement in July 1947, he abandoned his Greek and Danish titles and styles, became a naturalised British subject, and adopted his maternal grandparents' surname Mountbatten. He married Elizabeth on 20 November 1947. Just before the wedding, he was granted the style _His Royal Highness_ and created Duke of Edinburgh, Earl of Merioneth, and Baron Greenwich by King George VI. Philip left active military service when Elizabeth became queen in 1952, having reached the rank of commander, and was made a British prince in 1957.








						Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sptrawler (9 April 2021)

Phill the Greek always called a spade a spade, what a legend, last of the politically incorrect. RIP last of a generation.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2021)

The rapper DMX has passed away.

I have only just this moment been made aware of him and his passing by the BBC.

What does a rapper do? Rap I presume. What a great loss to ....? rapping.

This will overshadow no doubt the passing of Phil the Greek. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 April 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Phill the Greek always called a spade a spade, what a legend, last of the politically incorrect. RIP last of a generation.



or, as they called him in Vanuatu, _Man belong Mrs Queen._


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> or, as they called him in Vanuatu, _Man belong Mrs Queen._



Behind every great queen is a man.

gg


----------



## explod (11 April 2021)

With due respect of course:-

bullshite is music and the brass band staggers on.


----------



## Humid (11 April 2021)

Praise be


----------



## Knobby22 (11 April 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Phill the Greek always called a spade a spade, what a legend, last of the politically incorrect. RIP last of a generation.



Also pushed World Wide Fund for Nature  in its early days far ahead of the time. His Duke of Edenborough Scheme for youth became a major force for good. I did a bit of that.

Did his best. I ,liked him. He had a hard early life but toughed it out and didn't let people down.
I think he got bored sometimes and so created a bit of excitement for himself.

The funniest story for me was when he was on the shuttle:

Britain's Prince Phillip has landed himself in hot water by telling a 13-year-old schoolboy that he is "too fat" to become an astronaut.
Andrew, who is 4ft 8in tall and weighs seven stone, met the Prince while he was inspecting the NOVA spacecraft.
According to reports the Prince asked Andrew about the spacecraft before saying: "Well, you'll never fly in it, you're too fat to be an astronaut."

Andrew, who wants to become an actor not an astronaut, said he was surprised by Prince Phillip's comments, adding: "I was bothered about what he had said. I was really cross. What gives him the right to be nasty to people just because he's married to the Queen?

"I don't think I'm fat, it's just that my dad is big and so are some of my family, but I eat well and play a lot of sport."




__





						Prince Phillip brands teenager 'too fat' to be astronaut
					

<p>Britain's Prince Phillip has landed himself in hot water by telling a 13-year-old schoolboy that he is "too fat" to become an astronaut.</p>




					www.irishexaminer.com
				





Here are some of Philip’s famous phrases (warning, some are offensive):

- “British women can’t cook” (in Britain in 1966).

- “What do you gargle with, pebbles?” (speaking to singer Tom Jones after the 1969 Royal Variety Performance).

- “I declare this thing open, whatever it is.” (on a visit to Canada in 1969).

- “Everybody was saying we must have more leisure. Now they are complaining they are unemployed” (during the 1981 recession).

- “If it has got four legs and it is not a chair, if it has got two wings and it flies but is not an aeroplane, and if it swims and it is not a submarine, the Cantonese will eat it.” (at a 1986 World Wildlife Fund meeting).

- “It looks like a tart’s bedroom.” (on seeing plans for the Duke and Duchess of York’s house at Sunninghill Park in 1988)

- “Yak, yak, yak; come on get a move on.” (shouted from the deck of Britannia in Belize in 1994 to the Queen who was chatting to her hosts on the quayside).

- “We didn’t have counsellors rushing around every time somebody let off a gun, asking ‘Are you all right? Are you sure you don’t have a ghastly problem?’ You just got on with it.” (about the Second World War commenting on modern stress counselling for servicemen in 1995).

- “How do you keep the natives off the booze long enough to get them through the test?” (to a driving instructor in Oban, Scotland, during a 1995 walkabout).


- “Bloody silly fool!” (in 1997, referring to a Cambridge University car park attendant who did not recognise him).

- “It looks as if it was put in by an Indian.” (pointing at an old-fashioned fusebox in a factory near Edinburgh in 1999).

- “Deaf? If you are near there, no wonder you are deaf.” (to young deaf people in Cardiff, in 1999, referring to a school’s steel band).

- “They must be out of their minds.” (in the Solomon Islands, in 1982, when he was told that the annual population growth was 5 per cent).

- “You are a woman, aren’t you?”(In Kenya, in 1984, after accepting a small gift from a local woman).

- “If you stay here much longer, you’ll all be slitty-eyed.” (to British students in China, during the 1986 state visit).

- “Your country is one of the most notorious centres of trading in endangered species in the world.” (in Thailand, in 1991, after accepting a conservation award).

- “Oh no, I might catch some ghastly disease.” (in Australia, in 1992, when asked to stroke a koala).

- “You can’t have been here that long — you haven’t got a pot belly.” (to a Briton in Budapest, Hungary, in 1993).

- “Aren’t most of you descended from pirates?” (to a wealthy islander in the Cayman Islands in 1994).


----------



## basilio (11 April 2021)

The eulogizing about Prince Philip is well and truly on.  I think he was an outstanding support for the Queen and the Royal family.  Very smart, very skilled, exceptionally detail minded and prepared to speak his mind - with humour.

I thought The Crown did a very good job of constructing his life.

One worthwhile point. The Queen and Prince Philip were at pains to point out tolerance as a critical part of their marriage. It was widely known that Prince Phillip did play around  and that the Queen knew but tolerated these adventures. But it seems these issues never undermined their mutual love, respect and support.  IMV a pretty health attitude. 

As far as his "gaffes"?  He wasn't PC.  He had wicked sense of humour. He spoke his mind and that certainly ruffled feathers and gave people an opportunity to be horrified.  He reminded me of an Uncle who was similarly outspoken and outrageous . In fact one of his lines when meeting relatives he hadn't seen for a time was "Oh I thought you had died ages ago".  Certainly created some raised eyebrows  but he was an amazing character.


----------



## basilio (11 April 2021)

Reckon The Shovel got it right on Prince Philip 









						Making Inappropriate Jokes Is What Prince Philip Would Have Wanted
					

“Sure, many of his jokes didn’t age well. But then neither did he”.




					www.theshovel.com.au


----------



## SirRumpole (12 April 2021)

basilio said:


> Reckon The Shovel got it right on Prince Philip
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's face it, the Royals cop their share of jokes, why not give some back ?


----------



## basilio (14 April 2021)

Came across this excellent summary of Prince Philips life. 









						Philip, Prince of Nowhere
					

The ultimate outsider somehow became the figurehead of Britishness




					unherd.com


----------



## bellenuit (15 April 2021)

Bernie Madoff, Architect of Largest Ponzi Scheme in History, Is Dead at 82​








						Bernard Madoff, Architect of Largest Ponzi Scheme in History, Is Dead at 82 (Published 2021)
					

His enormous fraud left behind a devastating human toll and paper losses totaling $64.8 billion.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## bellenuit (16 April 2021)

Former Liberal leader Andrew Peacock dies aged 82









						Former Liberal leader Andrew Peacock dies aged 82
					

Dubbed the "colt from Kooyong", Mr Peacock served as foreign minister under Malcolm Fraser but was beaten by Bob Hawke at the 1984 and 1990 elections as leader of his party.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (20 June 2021)

Indian athletics star Milkha Singh dies after catching Covid, aged 91
					

Narendra Modi leads tributes to ‘Flying Sikh’, who won India’s first Commonwealth gold in 1958




					www.theguardian.com
				



Singh was admitted to the intensive care unit at Fortis Hospital in Mohali on 24 May 2021 with pneumonia caused by COVID-19. His condition was, for a while, described as stable, but he died on 18 June 2021 at 11:30 pm in Chandigarh.[26] His wife, Nirmal Saini, had died a few days earlier on 13 June 2021, also due to COVID-19.[27] Singh was laid on his funeral pyre with a photo of his wife in his hands.[28]
*Nirmal Kaur Saini* (10 October 1938 – 13 June 2021) was an Indian volleyball player and captain of the India women's national volleyball team.[1] She was the wife of legendary athlete Milkha Singh and the mother of Jeev Milkha Singh.








						Milkha Singh - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## SirRumpole (22 June 2021)

Former ABC weather presenter Mike Bailey dies at 71.









						Former ABC weather presenter Mike Bailey dies aged 71
					

The ABC's much-loved weatherman of more than two decades Mike Bailey is being remembered as a man who was "superb at his craft" and had a "cheeky glint in his eye".




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## DB008 (24 June 2021)

John McAfee suicide in Barcelona jail.


----------



## qldfrog (24 June 2021)

DB008 said:


> John McAfee suicide in Barcelona jail.



You beat me to it
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...in-spain-by-suicide-lawyer-says-idUSKCN2DZ2FV

Quite an interesting guy


----------



## greggles (24 June 2021)

John McAfee. Iconoclast. Lover of women, adventure and mystery. Founder of McAfee Anti-virus.

Found dead in a jail cell in Spain yesterday following approval of his extradition to the US on tax evasion charges.

Never afraid to take the piss out of himself or the famous software that bears his name, he was a true original who lived a life without compromises. RIP.




EDIT: Beat me to it! I should check these things before posting.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 June 2021)

greggles said:


> John McAfee. Iconoclast. Lover of women, adventure and mystery. Founder of McAfee Anti-virus.
> 
> Found dead in a jail cell in Spain yesterday following approval of his extradition to the US on tax evasion charges.
> 
> ...





What a great obituary.

I'll miss the guy and I didn't even know him !

I sympathise with the users of McAfee though, and the same goes for Norton users.


----------



## bellenuit (1 July 2021)

Donald Rumsfeld, Defense Secretary During Iraq War, Is Dead at 88​Mr. Rumsfeld, who served four presidents, oversaw a war that many said should never have been fought. But he said the removal of Saddam Hussein had “created a more stable and secure world.”


----------



## Knobby22 (3 July 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Donald Rumsfeld, Defense Secretary During Iraq War, Is Dead at 88​Mr. Rumsfeld, who served four presidents, oversaw a war that many said should never have been fought. But he said the removal of Saddam Hussein had “created a more stable and secure world.”



He was a total disaster that led to his sacking by Bush. I have not yet read a good word said for him at his death.

Likely the worst foreign secretary in US history.


----------



## IFocus (3 July 2021)

Inspired me as a very young boy growing up the hills behind Perth to take up surfing, what a life he gave me.

*Greg Noll, a fearless surfer Dead at 84

Greg Noll, a fearless surfer and a superstar in his sport who in the 1960s tackled stunningly big waves in Hawaii, died on Monday in Crescent City, Calif., about 20 miles south of Oregon. He was 84.









						Greg Noll, Surfing Superstar Who Tackled the Big Waves, Dies at 84
					

Known as ‘Da Bull,’ he caught waves in Hawaii, California, Australia and Mexico. One expert said he “could be the Babe Ruth of surfing.”




					www.nytimes.com
				



*


----------



## noirua (10 July 2021)

Who is Sebastian Eubank ( Boxer has died in Dubai at age 29 ) Wiki, Bio, Age, Incident details, Investigations and More Facts
					

Sebastian Eubank Biography                  Sebastian Eubank Wiki Chris Eubank says he was "devastated" after his son Sebastian died a few days befo



					wikifoxnews.com
				











						What was Sebastian Eubank's cause of death?
					

SEBASTIAN Eubank, the son of boxing legend Chris, was found dead on a Dubai beach just five days before his 30th birthday. He had followed in his father’s footsteps and forged a career in the…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## basilio (23 July 2021)

John Cornell has died.  He was Paul Hogans manager and a very astute businessman.

Found a very interesting story about him in 1986.  He was already a very wealthy man but he was just about to launch Crocodile  Dundee.  
He and Paul Hogan were the main financiers of the film and they owned the rights. Before it's premiere John predicted it would be the most successful Aussie movie of all time and  with his and Paul ownership they would make a mint. (didn't quite say that but they knew.)









						Australian comedian John 'Strop' Cornell dies aged 80
					

Australian comedian John Cornell, known for his work with Paul Hogan, dies aged 80 at his Byron Bay home after battling Parkinson's disease for 20 years.




					www.abc.net.au
				







__





						The Sydney Morning Herald - Google News Archive Search
					





					news.google.com


----------



## bellenuit (24 July 2021)

*Steven Weinberg* 

_Steven Weinberg is a Noble Prize-winning American physicist and a prolific writer. He completed his Ph.D. from the reputed Princeton University and went on to become a researcher at the Columbia University. He researched on various topics like quantum field theory and scattering theory while developing his interest in astrophysics. He further published his research papers on neutrinos and even published a couple of books titled ‘The Quantum Theory of Fields’ and ‘Gravitation and Cosmology’. These works are considered to be one of the most influential books in their subjects. He further served as a professor at various reputed universities including MIT and Harvard. During his tenure at MIT, he worked on broken symmetries, current algebra, and renormalization theory. This was followed by his theory of strong interactions known as ‘quantum chromodynamics’ which turned out to be one of his most notable works. He further did significant work in the field of physics and was appointed as the chairman of the ‘Jack S. Josey-Welch Foundation Regents’. Apart from the ‘Noble Prize’, he was honored with the ‘Benjamin Franklin Medal for Distinguished Achievement in the Sciences’._



Some of his most notable quotes: 

_With or without religion, you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion.

All logical arguments can be defeated by the simple refusal to reason logically

Science doesn't make it impossible to believe in God, it just makes it possible not to believe in God_


----------



## sptrawler (18 August 2021)

Maki Kaji, the creator of Sudoku dies at 69.









						Sudoku creator Maki Kaji, who saw life’s joy in puzzles, dies
					

Known as the “Godfather of Sudoku”, Kaji never trademarked it except within Japan, which helped drive a worldwide craze.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## bellenuit (18 August 2021)




----------



## sptrawler (18 August 2021)

bellenuit said:


> View attachment 129190



The wife records the show and watches it avidly, very sad and a reminder we are here for a good time, not a long time. RIP.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 August 2021)

Charlie Watts. Rolling Stone.


----------



## bellenuit (2 September 2021)

Mikis Theodorakis, composer of Zorba the Greek, dies aged 96​








						Mikis Theodorakis, composer of Zorba the Greek, dies aged 96
					

Mikis Theodorakis was also a key figure of resistance to the Greek military junta of the 1970s.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## basilio (3 September 2021)

sptrawler said:


> The wife records the show and watches it avidly, very sad and a reminder we are here for a good time, not a long time. RIP.




Great clip and great memory of Sean Lock.
The devilish Carrot in the Box game.




And one more just for fun.  Eight of 10 cats is a fantastic show


----------



## noirua (8 September 2021)

Max Cryer - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Obituary: Max Cryer - an entertaining man of mystery
					

He was a man known to many, but about whom little is known for certain.




					www.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Knobby22 (14 September 2021)

My son showed me this, gets huge number of views. Some of them are quite famous.

Herman Cain Award
to remember the deaths of those who post  anti mask, covid hoax,  anti vaxer anti government type memes, pro experimental drugs and then die from Covid. 

What is particularly interesting is how many beg for crowd funding as they rack up huge debts before dying.  They don't believe in free healthcare, act like idiots and catch it and then leave their families in debt.

I think I know someone who would qualify.









						r/HermanCainAward
					

r/HermanCainAward: Nominees have made public declaration of their anti-mask, anti-vax, or Covid-hoax views, followed by admission to hospital for …




					www.reddit.com


----------



## IFocus (15 September 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> My son showed me this, gets huge number of views. Some of them are quite famous.
> 
> Herman Cain Award
> to remember the deaths of those who post  anti mask, covid hoax,  anti vaxer anti government type memes, pro experimental drugs and then die from Covid.
> ...





Gee they don't hold back


----------



## Knobby22 (15 September 2021)

IFocus said:


> Gee they don't hold back



Death is brutal.
Death from ignorance is even more brutal.
Death after displaying their ignorance by spreading misinformation (lies) to the world that these poor unfortunates have fallen for is even more brutal.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 September 2021)

Vale John Elliot.
He came to the Beer and Beef club some years ago and I heard him speak.

Intelligent, very charismatic, very politically incorrect, funny.
A force of nature. Pigs Ass!

Pushed out the Foster's brand worldwide and got Carlton a Premiership.

Not everything he did worked  but someone I would have liked to be more like.


----------



## noirua (24 September 2021)

Gentile’s lawyer, Ryan McGuigan, broke the news that he had died in Hartford Hospital on Friday.
Thirteen pieces of valuable art were stolen, including works by Rembrandt, Vermeer and Degas, during the museum heist 30 years ago. Robbers were disguised as police officers who responded to a “disturbance call” linked to Saint Patrick’s Day, but once they were allowed inside announced: “Gentlemen, this is a robbery”.




__





						Robert Gentile: Mobster linked to infamous Gardner Museum heist dies and takes secrets to the grave
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## e_abrams (26 September 2021)

John McAfee, the man who wrote the first anti-virus software and twice a presidential candidate in the United States, sadly passed away in a Barcelona prison, following a suicide. 
Mcafee was 75 years old.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 October 2021)

Colin Powell, former US Secretary of State and retired General, of covid complications.









						Colin Powell dies of COVID-19 complications, aged 84
					

Colin Powell, the soldier who rose to become the first black US secretary of state and serve three presidents, but whose reputation was tainted when he used spurious intelligence to make the case for war with Iraq, has died at the age of 84.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## bellenuit (19 October 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> Colin Powell, former US Secretary of State and retired General, of covid complications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Before the anti-vaxxers claim that this is proof that vaccines do not work.... 







...Which is why it's CRUCIAL that everyone get vaccinated—to protect the vulnerable who may be around them!


----------



## wayneL (19 October 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Before the anti-vaxxers claim that this is proof that vaccines do not work....
> 
> View attachment 131652
> 
> ...



Being "vAcCInAtEd", wouldn't have stopped transmission of the virus to Mr Powell. therefore the vaccination status of people around him would have been totally irrelevant.

Indeed, his own vaccination status turned out to be totally irrelevant also.

Interestingly his, age is greater than both the average age of death and the average age of death with cOvId.


----------



## macca (19 October 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Before the anti-vaxxers claim that this is proof that vaccines do not work....
> 
> View attachment 131652
> 
> ...



I am not sure how this turned into a Vaccs rant but I would have thought that all those around him would have been vaccinated.

Which would confirm that even if vaccinated we can still be infectious, as was shown in research.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 October 2021)

Bert 'Moonface' Newton, one on Australia's most loved entertainers has passed away at 83.









						Bert Newton, Gold Logie-winning entertainer and television star, dead at 83
					

Bert Newton, the colourful mainstay of Australian television who graced the nation's screens for more than 50 years, is dead aged 83.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (31 October 2021)

Great entertainer, was a terrific MC.


----------



## noirua (31 October 2021)

__





						Ivana Trump's fourth husband Rossano Rubicondi dies aged 49
					





					www.msn.com
				



Rossano dated Ivana – who has three children, Donald Jr., 43, Ivanka, 39, and Eric, 37, with her second husband and 45th US president Donald Trump – for six years before the pair tied the knot in 2008.


----------



## basilio (24 December 2021)

*The Center will not hold*

Joan Didion has died. Last night I watched a documentary on her life and work and was mesmerized. She just nailed it. Every time.

Her writing was incisive and insightful. She wrote history through her essays on current events. A remarkable person.

Joan Didion, in her own words: 23 of the best quotes​The Californian author became the ultimate literary celebrity for her journalistic style. Here are some of her best quotes on writing, love, ageing and fear, plus a selection of essays

_I’m not telling you to make the world better, because I don’t think that progress is necessarily part of the package. I’m just telling you to live in it. Not just to endure it, not just to suffer it, not just to pass through it, but to live in it. To look at it. To try to get the picture. To live recklessly. To take chances. To make your own work and take pride in it. To seize the moment. And if you ask me why you should bother to do that, I could tell you that the grave’s a fine and private place, but none I think do there embrace. Nor do they sing there, or write, or argue, or see the tidal bore on the Amazon, or touch their children. And that’s what there is to do and get it while you can and good luck at it.” – UC Riverside commencement address (1975).









						Joan Didion, in her own words: 23 of the best quotes
					

The Californian author became the ultimate literary celebrity for her journalistic style. Here are some of her best quotes on writing, love, ageing and fear, plus a selection of essays




					www.theguardian.com
				











						Joan Didion, American journalist and author, dies at age 87
					

The unsparing observer of US culture, politics and public life won huge acclaim for her memoir The Year of Magical Thinking




					www.theguardian.com
				











						Watch Joan Didion: The Center Will Not Hold | Netflix Official Site
					

Literary icon Joan Didion reflects on her remarkable career and personal struggles in this intimate documentary directed by her nephew, Griffin Dunne.




					www.netflix.com
				



_


----------



## basilio (24 December 2021)

A snapshot of Joan Didion


----------



## basilio (24 December 2021)

> We are imperfect mortal beings, aware of that mortality even as we push it away, failed by our very complication, so wired that when we mourn our losses we also mourn, for better or for worse, ourselves. As we were. As we are no longer. As we will one day not be at all. – The Year of Magical Thinking (2005) Joan Didion


----------



## bellenuit (8 January 2022)




----------



## basilio (19 February 2022)

Harry Van Moorst died last week.

Harry was a  highly effective Political and Environmental activist from the late 60's to his death. He was the key to holding the EPA and various Victorian Governments to account over  highly flawed proposals to establlsh toxic waste dumps in Victoria.






						In memory of Harry van Moorst - Environmental Justice Australia
					






					envirojustice.org.au
				











						Harry van Moorst: a life of resistance – Solidarity Online
					

Phil Griffiths pays tribute to a veteran of the anti-Vietnam War movement who never stopped fighting for justice.



					www.solidarity.net.au


----------



## SirRumpole (26 February 2022)

A hero of Australian sport, and former Governor of Victoria, John Landy dies at 91.









						John Landy, responsible for Australia's 'finest sporting moment of the century', dies aged 91
					

John Landy was responsible for Australia's "finest sporting moment of the 20th century" and served as Victoria's governor for half a decade. He died surrounded by family at the age of 91.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## macca (26 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> A hero of Australian sport, and former Governor of Victoria, John Landy dies at 91.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



91 , gee, he had a good run didn't he


----------



## SirRumpole (4 March 2022)

Unfortunately, Rod Marsh has died after suffering a heart attack last week.









						'An incomparable innings that is lovingly remembered': Tributes flow for cricket legend Rod Marsh
					

Tributes pour in from around the world for Australian cricket legend Rod Marsh, who died in an Adelaide hospital this morning.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (4 March 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Unfortunately, Rod Marsh has died after suffering a heart attack last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So bloody sad, I was brought up on a diet of caught Marsh, bowled Lillie, what an incredible duo they made cricket an entertainment sport. Also current cricketers owe them a debt of thanks, for bringing cricketers wages out of the dark ages.
RIP Bacchus.


----------



## wayneL (4 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> So bloody sad, I was brought up on a diet of caught Marsh, bowled Lillie, what an incredible duo they made cricket an entertainment sport. Also current cricketers owe them a debt of thanks, for bringing cricketers wages out of the dark ages.
> RIP Bacchus.



It was those two larrikins that converted me to cricket, a game I didn't even know existed till 1972.

I swear Rod knew where that ball was going even before Lillee or the batsman knew. 

Golden times.


----------



## greggles (5 March 2022)

Shane Warne dead of a suspected heart attack in Thailand. Aged just 52.

First Rod Marsh, then Shane Warne in a matter of days. Two cricket legends gone.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 March 2022)

greggles said:


> Shane Warne dead of a suspected heart attack in Thailand. Aged just 52.
> 
> First Rod Marsh, then Shane Warne in a matter of days. Two cricket legends gone.




This is shattering news.

The greatest bowler who ever lived in my opinion, and a pretty good bloke to listen to when he was commentating.

What a loss, too young.

RIP Warney.


----------



## Craton (5 March 2022)

Gobsmacked as two great Aussie cricket legends die within a week.
Shane Warne's COD yet to be confirmed but geez, bordering on surreal as both struck down with heart issues.

Most cricket buffs would be familiar with Warne's achievements epitomized with that famous "Gatting ball" but I was reminded of Rod Marsh's perhaps lesser known achievement with the bat.

Rod was the first Australia wicketkeeper to notch up three figures in a Test match. It was against Pakistan in 1982, he made 118 from 123 balls, including 10 fours and four sixes. This also means that he was the first Aussie 'keeper in approx. 105 years of test cricket to do so.

Vale Rod and Shane.
Thank you for giving me some of the greatest cricketing memories I have.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 March 2022)

Another sudden death from a suspected heart attack.









						Victorian Labor senator Kimberley Kitching dies suddenly in Melbourne
					

The ABC understands Senator Kitching, 52, died of a suspected heart attack. Labor Leader Anthony Albanese says the party is "in shock" over the passing of their friend and colleague.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## wayneL (10 March 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Another sudden death from a suspected heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dots to join


----------



## macca (10 March 2022)

wayneL said:


> Dots to join




Sad but true, more to come.

We have a friend who was in remission from cancer, got vaxxed while she was well, now the cancer is back "everywhere" in just 3 months, No one can definitely say what caused it

Meanwhile, Insurance Companies in the US are advising shareholders about huge increases in deaths from "other causes" that are not Covid


----------



## sptrawler (10 March 2022)

macca said:


> Sad but true, more to come.
> 
> We have a friend who was in remission from cancer, got vaxxed while she was well, now the cancer is back "everywhere" in just 3 months, No one can definitely say what caused it
> 
> Meanwhile, Insurance Companies in the US are advising shareholders about huge increases in deaths from "other causes" that are not Covid



It is all going to get very interesting, one thinks the word covid will be changed at a later date, so any conection is difficult.
We will know when this is about to happen, the media will start and blame the Government for making people take it, instead of blaming the Government for not being able to get it, when everyone wanted to take it.
We live in a strange World, being led around by the nose.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 March 2022)

wayneL said:


> Dots to join



Yes but you have to join them in the right order or else you get the wrong picture.


----------



## wayneL (10 March 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes but you have to join them in the right order or else you get the wrong picture.



True enough, Horace. Hence the necessity for enough dots. The more dots the better


----------



## sptrawler (10 March 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes but you have to join them in the right order or else you get the wrong picture.



Time will sort that out, one or two well known apparently healthy 52 year olds dying of a heart attack, can be a coincidence. If the numbers dont increase appreciably well it was just that.
I wonder if heart attack statistics are kept? Lol
Or better still I wonder if the media take as much interest in heart attack stats, as they did in covid stats, now that would be investigative journalism.


----------



## SirRumpole (11 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Time will sort that out, one or two well known apparently healthy 52 year olds dying of a heart attack, can be a coincidence. If the numbers dont increase appreciably well it was just that.
> I wonder if heart attack statistics are kept? Lol
> Or better still I wonder if the media take as much interest in heart attack stats, as they did in covid stats, now that would be investigative journalism.




Yes, it will be interesting to see if deaths from all causes are rising.


----------



## macca (11 March 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, it will be interesting to see if deaths from all causes are rising.



It is in the USA, this statement from an insurance company says just that

<< The head of Indianapolis-based insurance company OneAmerica said the death rate is up a stunning 40% from pre-pandemic levels among working-age people.

“We are seeing, right now, the highest death rates we have seen in the history of this business – not just at OneAmerica,” the company’s CEO Scott Davison said during an online news conference this week. “The data is consistent across every player in that business.”

OneAmerica is a $100 billion insurance company that has had its headquarters in Indianapolis since 1877. The company has approximately 2,400 employees and sells life insurance, including group life insurance to employers in the state.

Davison said the increase in deaths represents “huge, huge numbers,” and that’s it’s not elderly people who are dying, but “primarily working-age people 18 to 64” who are the employees of companies that have group life insurance plans through OneAmerica.>>

If you search it comes up on many sites, I will link this one









						OneAmerica Insurance CEO: Deaths Increase 40% Among People Ages 18-64 - Headline USA
					

(Margaret Menge, The Center Square) The head of Indianapolis-based insurance company OneAmerica said the death rate is up a stunning 40% from pre-pandemic levels among working-age people. “We are seeing, right now, the highest death rates we have seen in the history of this business – not just...




					headlineusa.com


----------



## mullokintyre (11 March 2022)

basilio said:


> Harry Van Moorst died last week.
> 
> Harry was a  highly effective Political and Environmental activist from the late 60's to his death. He was the key to holding the EPA and various Victorian Governments to account over  highly flawed proposals to establlsh toxic waste dumps in Victoria.
> 
> ...



As a student at Monash University at the time, I had a very different view of Harry.
He and Jim Bacon, of Tasmanian Politics fame, bailed me up in the  Hargreave caf one day for daring to run against the their socialist left candidate for the students council. Were both pretty aggressive, but backed off very quickly when a few other engineering students  jumped in.
Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (11 March 2022)

Of course deaths are rising! The long term effects of covid are well known. Shane Warne was on a ventilator for instance and would have these effects. The fact he told his manager he wanted to go on a years leave showed he knew he was unwell but going on a liquid only diet was not the way to treat it.

Some are:

Heart problems after COVID-19​SARS-CoV-2 infection can leave some people with heart problems, including inflammation of the heart muscle. In fact, one study showed that 60% of people who recovered from COVID-19 had signs of ongoing heart inflammation, which could lead to the common symptoms of shortness of breath, palpitations and rapid heartbeat. This inflammation appeared even in those who had had a mild case of COVID-19 and who had no medical issues before they got sick.

Kidney damage from COVID-19​If the coronavirus infection caused kidney damage, this can raise the risk of long-term kidney disease and the need for dialysis.

More here:








						Long COVID: Long-Term Effects of COVID-19
					

Experts from different specialties discuss post-COVID-19 syndrome, long COVID-19 and what “long haulers” can expect.




					www.hopkinsmedicine.org


----------



## mullokintyre (11 March 2022)

Just read that  Richard Daughty, better known as  The Great Mogambo Guru, dies last week.
He had a big impact on my investing strategies from about 1995 to sometime in the early 2000's when he retired.
I used to get his weekly newsletter, which  took a less than reverent  approach to mainstream financial players.
Taught me to distrust bankers,  and look at every political or financial decision based on who would benefit most from that decision.
Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (24 March 2022)

Madeline Albright has died.
I heard her speak a few years ago on Radio National.

Incredibly intelligent person who understood and knew how to use diplomacy. It's what you do behind the scenes that matters. She did a lot of good.

She was bemoaning the dumbing down and reduction of the diplomatic corp in the USA and the preponderance for politicians to not realise how many things can be solved quietly. Very effective.

We could use her at present. In Australia also with regard China.

Greatly respected by all sides of politics (I don't include shock jocks in this). 
Rest in peace.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 May 2022)

_Well-known to some_

Rick Parnell played the character Mick Shrimpton, supposedly a former house drummer for the Eurovision Song Contest – “as long as there’s, you know, sex and drugs, I can do without the rock and roll” – to join *Spinal Tap* as they regroup after the death of their third drummer, Peter “James” Bond, who spontaneously combusted.

And, of course, towards the end of the film, Shrimpton mysteriously explodes on stage during a tour of Japan.

Parnell was drummer in _Atomic Rooster_ and  played drums on _This Is Spinal Tap_’s official soundtrack; he remained involved with the band as Ric Shrimpton, twin brother to Mick, as they morphed from pretend to real. He played drums on the 1992 album _Break Like the Wind_ and the spin-off singles _Bitch School_ and _The Majesty of Rock_, both of which charted in the UK.

A golfer in retirement, he described his marital status as “four swings, four misses”.

Ric Parnell, born 13 August 1951, died 01 May 2022


----------



## PZ99 (9 May 2022)

Actor Dennis Waterman dies aged 74
					

Legendary TV actor Dennis Waterman has died at the age of 74, his family has confirmed. Waterman was a screen regular on Sweeney, Minder and New Tricks.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Rip Dennis Waterman... might grab a beer and watch an ep of Minder later.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 May 2022)

PZ99 said:


> Actor Dennis Waterman dies aged 74
> 
> 
> Legendary TV actor Dennis Waterman has died at the age of 74, his family has confirmed. Waterman was a screen regular on Sweeney, Minder and New Tricks.
> ...



What a shame, an excellent actor. RIP Dennis.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 May 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> What a shame, an excellent actor. RIP Dennis.



I remember watching The Sweeney as a kid with Dad and of course Minder with Dad as a late teen early twenties. New Tricks was good. Happy Memories,  Not that old. End of an era.


----------



## sptrawler (15 May 2022)

What a shock, great character and great cricketer, Andrew Symonds dies in a car crash.









						Cricket world mourns as Andrew Symonds dies in car crash
					

The death of Symonds continues a tragic year for Australian cricket following the recent passing of legends Rod Marsh and Shane Warne from heart attacks.




					www.smh.com.au
				



Former Australian cricket star Andrew Symonds has died in a car accident.
Police released a statement saying they were investigating a fatal single-vehicle crash in Hervey Range, around 50 kilometres from Townsville, last night.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> What a shock, great character and great cricketer, Andrew Symonds dies in a car crash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you say, a shock. I always enjoyed watching him play and his laid back approach in the commentary box. He will be missed.

RIP Symmo.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 May 2022)

Trailblazing female reporter and producer Caroline Jones has died at age 84.









						Poise, grace, professionalism: Remembering Caroline Jones
					

Caroline Jones is remembered as a warm and kind person with a wicked sense of humour, but perhaps her biggest legacy is the strides she made for women in media and television.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (28 June 2022)

'ER's' Mary Mara dead at 61, actress drowned while swimming in New York river
					

"Law & Order" and "ER" actress Mary Mara died on Sunday following a drowning incident in the Lawrence River. She was 61.




					www.foxnews.com
				








						Mary Mara - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (15 July 2022)

Ivana Trump, Ex-Wife of Donald Trump and Businesswoman, Dies at 73
					

She helped build his real estate empire, though she was better known for being one half of the quintessential 1980s power couple.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						Ivana Trump's heartbreaking last hours as Donald's ex's cause of death confirmed
					

It is believed she died from a suspected heart attack but this is yet to be confirmed. However, the Fire Department of New York said paramedics responded to a call to her apartment for a cardiac arrest




					www.mirror.co.uk
				












						Ivana Trump - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2022)

Archie Roach


----------



## SirRumpole (1 August 2022)

Nichelle Nichols, Lt. Uhura in Star Trek has beamed up to heaven at age 89.

He role in Star Trek was important for black Americans who had previously been given minor parts or roles of servants.









						Star Trek actor Nichelle Nichols dies in New Mexico, aged 89
					

Nichelle Nichols, who broke barriers for black women in Hollywood in the "Star Trek" television series, has died at the age of 89.




					thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## basilio (4 August 2022)

James  Lovelock died on his 103rd birthday.  An iconic scientist who worked individually

James Lovelock, creator of Gaia hypothesis, dies on 103rd birthday​The scientist was best known for his theory that the Earth is a self-regulating community of organisms

Helena Horton
Wed 27 Jul 2022 14.40 BSTLast modified on Wed 27 Jul 2022 20.36 BST


https://www.theguardian.com/environ...ia-hypothesis-dies-on-103rd-birthday#comments
435
James Lovelock, the creator of the Gaia hypothesis, has died on his 103rd birthday. The climate scientist died at home on Tuesday surrounded by loved ones, his family said.
Lovelock, who was one of the UK’s most respected independent scientists, had been in good health until six months ago, when he had a bad fall.

Known as something of a maverick, he had been dispensing predictions from his one-man laboratory since the mid-1960s, and in his old age he continued to work.

His Gaia hypothesis posits that life on Earth is a self-regulating community of organisms interacting with each other and their surroundings. He said two years ago that the biosphere was in the last 1% of its life.









						James Lovelock, creator of Gaia hypothesis, dies on 103rd birthday
					

The scientist was best known for his theory that the Earth is a self-regulating community of organisms




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2022)

John Tingle, journalist, radio commentator, politician and father of Laura has died aged 90.

I listened to him many years ago on 2GB and thought he was pretty fair.









						John Tingle, founder of Shooters Party and father of ABC journalist, dies aged 90
					

John Saxon Tingle, the father of high-profile ABC journalist Laura Tingle and founder of the Shooters Party, dies.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## qldfrog (6 August 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> John Tingle, journalist, radio commentator, politician and father of Laura has died aged 90.
> 
> I listened to him many years ago on 2GB and thought he was pretty fair.
> 
> ...



sadly, I can not say the same from his daughter...
may he RIP


----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2022)

Judith Durham of The Seekers has died age 79.


----------



## qldfrog (9 August 2022)

Sadly https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...3/news-story/1adb99c4bca39e2b63420b7be1956333
My first kid dances


----------



## SirRumpole (9 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Sadly https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...3/news-story/1adb99c4bca39e2b63420b7be1956333
> My first kid dances



Very sad. Two teen idols in a week.


----------



## sptrawler (9 August 2022)

Olivia Newton John had a long term battle with breast cancer, I think I read it returned recently, terribly sad.
She always seemed upbeat and happy, I don't think I ever heard her say a bad word about anyone in all her interviews, she gave the world a lot of happiness through her singing IMO.
Another of the pommie immigrant kids, that brought about a wonderful period in Australian music history.


----------



## qldfrog (9 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Olivia Newton John had a long term battle with breast cancer, I think I read it returned recently, terribly sad.
> She always seemed upbeat and happy, I don't think I ever heard her say a bad word about anyone in all her interviews, she gave the world a lot of happiness through her singing IMO.
> Another of the pommie immigrant kids, that brought about a wonderful period in Australian music history.



Indeed, was talking to better half and saying this morning: from what i got along the years, seemed like a truly good person.may she RIP and support for her family and friends


----------



## basilio (11 August 2022)

Raymond Briggs died.  You might remember him as  the writer /illustrator of The Snowman and When the wind Blows.









						Raymond Briggs remembered: ‘He made what he did look easy. Which is, of course, what geniuses do’
					

The beloved writer and illustrator of the Snowman and Father Christmas has died. Here, leading contemporaries pay tribute




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## qldfrog (31 August 2022)

Mikhaïl Gorbtachev died today aged 91
Definitely changed the world


----------



## Knobby22 (13 November 2022)

I was watching the last episode of the most recent series of Archer and got the shock of my life. Jessica Walters who plays Archer's Spy Mum Mallory had died ( in 2021, 80 years old, in bed  covid?) and the last episode was a tribute to her.

Older guys may know her in Play Misty for Me but she was in lots of stuff. I know her from Archer. A pretty popular Spy show.

My father in law passed away yesterday  my aunt a few days before and there appears to be a few less faces a around here. Bloody hell.


----------



## wayneL (1 December 2022)

Christine McVie of Fleetwood Mac, aged 79 after a short illness.

She was my favourite artist in the group and one of my all-time overall favourites.


----------

